# Official Raw 10/29/12 Discussion: FEED ME FUCKERY



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*The Aftermath of Fuckery*










*Cena and AJ sittin' in a tree...*










*Still the TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS*










*Brad FUCKIN Maddox*










*A Weapon of Mass Destruction*










*Empty Promises*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

IT WAS ME, RYBACK!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

Cena using AJ to use Maddox to screw Ryback. I think.
If this won't turn Cena Heel, it's never happening.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

I predict Bray Wyatt vignettes to start. Dunno why but I just feel like it's gonna heppen.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

Looking forward to this Raw. The whole ref conspiracy looks fun.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

All I can say is bring on RAW. Excited to see what develops from Ryback/Punk etc. Also, Ambrose? Wyatt? Who knows.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

It was a bad idea on the whole. Ryback being in that match was a bad idea, putting it in a cell was a bad idea, the finish was a bad idea and now they have wasted dukes winning streak and there's nowhere to go but down. 

The rematch is inevitable but does anyone still care?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

Punk will go to church to confess his sins...then mocks god and talks about his semen. 

*SPOILERS!*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

The ref thing could be interesting

What is it going to be?
Heyman walks to ref: screw Ryback
Ref: okay

End.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

I think y'all are thinking too much. This is simple: Punk and Heyman went to the ref(Brad Maddox) and got him to screw Ryback. There is no conspiracy, Vince isn't behind anything. The AJ scandal is not related to this.

They needed a way for Punk to keep the title and to keep Ryback strong. 

People are talking about Flair maybe turning up at RAW tomorrow since they're in Charlotte, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

I'm interested to see what comes of this, but Punk and Heyman probably just payed off the ref and nothing more. Brad Maddox is now the Joey Crawford of the WWE. :lol


----------



## 2Intense (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*

Well at least it surprised me, didn't see it coming.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*



The Sandrone said:


> IT WAS ME, RYBACK!


Awwww, son of a bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn they made Punk look like a complete pussy, I dont know how he will recover from this. Man I miss Face Punk, he was at least winning, and wasnt getting squashed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I loved the ending to the PPV so will definitely be watching this.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I hope this means get a Cena/Punk/Ryback triple threat at Survivor Series. That match would be awesome!

I can see Big Show retaining his title until Wrestlemania, where they will have Ryback beat him for the title. He isn't winning the WWE title before the world title.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is it too early for the "WHERE IS DEAN AMBROSE?!?!?!?" posts? :troll


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shadow Madven said:


> Damn they made Punk look like a complete pussy, I dont know how he will recover from this. Man I miss Face Punk, he was at least winning, and wasnt getting squashed.


Punk survived 13 straight losses on PPV, getting his head shaved by Rey Mysterio, losing the world title to Undertaker in less than 10 minutes, etc. This is nothing, Punk is IMMUNE to burials, because the fans just take him seriously again the second he opens his mouth. It's how people like JBL and Chris Jericho have always been able to lose countless matches. Punk doesn't need to be protected, it's Ryback that needs to be protected. If he loses his momentum, he can't talk his way back into it and he can't wrestle his way back into it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This night will forever be remembered as The Atlanta Screwjob. Heartbreaking stuff.

Expecting Brad Maddox to come out and cut a 20 minute promo to open the show wearing a neck brace, "I DIDN'T SCREW RYBACk, RYBACK SCREWED RYBACK!"


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 10/29/12 - FEED ME FUCKERY*



NoyK said:


> Cena using AJ to use Maddox to screw Ryback. I think.
> If this won't turn Cena Heel, it's never happening.


in all honesty that would be the most disappointing and worst heel turn ever. Rather see him turn on the spot during a big match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I can see Mr. Maddox being given his debut being fed to Ryback as a punishment.

As if being launched into the cell wasn't punishment enough.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well about the only thing good that comes out of that match is more Heyman promos. Not looking forward to whatever garbage they have with AJ/Cena/Vickie.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Should be a very interesting RAW.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Interested to see how they drop the ball with this one. :lol


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

NWO Return ? maybe


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

Refs are usually knocked out cold by a simple push, but Ryback just *tore that guy a new asshole.* Even for a wrestler, that would be a pretty nice sell. So, how will he look tomorrow?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tomorrow...?*

He is/was a wrestler

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brad_Maddox


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tomorrow...?*

hahahhaahhahaha his signature move is the low blow!


WWE couldn't have chosen a better ref for this match.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

I got this strange feeling maddox aka " Beef Wellington " is going to be the face of this company.

LOL! BEEF WELLINGTON MY BROWN ASS.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tomorrow...?*

He will probably be in a wheel chair


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tomorrow...?*

He'll stay far away from Raw if he knows what's good for him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder how they're going to use Brent Wellington in this. Will they have Brent simply say he did it cause he got threatened? Or will Brent be an active wrestler part of Punk's stable?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Green Light said:


> This night will forever be remembered as The Atlanta Screwjob. *Heartbreak*ing stuff.


I see what you did there. :lol

I'm actually hyped for tonight, I have no idea where they want to go with this tonight. Sucks that I'll have to listen to Vickie explain part of it though. :no:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

You guys know this will be the worst RAW EVER when Flair doesn't show up. You know that right?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Wait, I've read that Chad did a necrophiliac gimmick in OVW, true?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> You guys know this will be the worst RAW EVER when Flair doesn't show up. You know that right?


Every RAW seems to be declared the worst RAW ever. It's the running theme of the board these days.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Every Raw is horrible except the ones were the real draws show up because they're draws and draws draws. E.g Rock, Lesnar, Mark Henry, etc.

Ric Flair is a draw so I like him and want him to be there so I can watch him draw.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

dont know how you guys can watch this


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

its amazing that Survivor Series is only 20 days away. It will be interesting to see if they announce something this week or wait for the last two weeks


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW should be good tonight, with the fallout from Hell In A Cell last night.

Interested what will happen following the Punk vs. Ryback match. I wouldn't be surprised if Punk and Heyman went up to Maddox before the match and asked him to screw Ryback out of winning the WWE Title, but maybe Maddox is part of the Punk/Heyman stable. We'll see what happens tonight.

Also kinda interested to see what Vickie has for "proof" that Cena and AJ are dating. Hoping Flair returns, and is announced as the GM of RAW. 

The build to Survivor Series should start tonight also.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

They need to rename Survivor Series. The old SS PPVs with real elimination style matches were the fucking best.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

I'm hoping they "update his condition" by showing footage of him in the intensive care unit.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Amuroray said:


> dont know how you guys can watch this


I know theres like no good draws on the show.


----------



## RubenMark (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

Full body wrap. I want to see him grab people like the Yeti.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry if been posted, but Raw is on at 00:00AM tonight (UK) as apposed to 01:00.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> @JohnCena @WWEAJLee @WWEUniverse tonight will be eventful! A picture is worth a thousand words


-


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

WWE has a lot of work ahead of them with Survivor Series so close. I always order Royal Rumble, Survivor Series & Mania so I hope they build up a strong card for one of the big 4. I just hope that this AJ/Cena thing isn't like the AJ/Dixie storyline.

Also interested to see if Flair'll show up (hopefully) and where they go with the Ryback/Punk situation.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

That throw into the cell wall was fucking brutal. Perhaps the most brutal bump I've seen all year and it came from a fucking referee! (yes yes I know he's a wrassler).

I hope they actually acknowledge the guys name now, rather than just calling him 'the referee'.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

They better have a great explanation as to why a replacement official with a prior record of faulty officiating was even allowed to ref the main event of a PPV in the first place. I'm intrigued by the angle, but this is the equivalent of bringing the replacement refs back to officiate an NFL playoff game.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

Ryback beat his ass for like a good 4-5 minutes which only made it more hilarious.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Brad Maddox vs. Scott Armstrong to happen tonight. Armstrong was obviously attacked by Maddox before the match. Mike Chioda to make the save.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

Yeah ryback beating that ken-doll was awesome. i hope he comes out in a wheelchair tonight.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Man, I'm really looking forward to Raw. ^^

Let's see what they do with the Punk/Ryback/Ref - thing and which evidence Vickie has. 
"_A pic_" has to be something stupid, but let's see. 
Also, I wanna see Big Show screaming and spitting out, how he is WHC now! (Y) 
And Sheamus suffering and maybe does a serious angry promo instead of making 
stupid jokes with his "Fella"-look!  (I'm really hoping for it!)
I'm hoping for 3MB, too. :mark:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

They can really run wild with the Ryback screwjob and the Ryback/Punk feud going forward. The question is will they actually run away with this storyline or will it just be swept under the rug now that Cena is healthy and able to walk on water again...


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

Band-aid


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

Batista wheelchair style.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

Full body cast, signed by Heyman & Punk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Gonna be interesting for sure. Wonder if the ref is gonna be able to even make the show after how he was treated by Ryback. :lmao


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

Anyone think Ziggler is going to cash in tonight? I've got a feeling he is.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

give him the people power scooter


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

They need to announce the 5v5 captains for survivor series tonight, 3 weeks build is not enough to make it worthwhile and they need to start off quickly.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

JY57 said:


> Vickie Guerrero ‏@ExcuseMeWWE
> @JohnCena @WWEAJLee @WWEUniverse tonight will be eventful! A picture is worth a thousand words


It's a picture of Cena squeezing AJ's breasts and the explanation will be that since it's Breast Cancer Awareness month he was just giving her a check up. 

Story telling 101.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Fallout from HIAC tonight, Survivor Series coming up. Cena is looking to be loved again tonight. Hideous photographs of AJ making out with Vince. Lots of shit to shovel for 3 hours, we`ll see what happens


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Feed me fuckery :lmao.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I can't wait to see who's gonna draw the most on this show.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Talking about Cena, did anyone caught him what he was saying on that pre-show thingy before the PPV? Especially the part when answering if he had passed the torch to Ryback and he replied "I never had the torch to begin with"... fpalm


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: How many bandages will Punk's Ref wear tonight?*

he will probably do the Batista wheelchair style entrance and with the help of Otunga raises a lawsuit against Ryback


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> I can't wait to see who's gonna draw the most on this show.


AJ of course.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ of course.


:agree:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

I wish I could join the discussion tonight, but I will catch this on DVR sometime later this week, as I have every episode since Raw 1000. Congrats for keeping these going, even through the unbearably long 3 hours. I don't have that sort of patience.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

SAVE US RIC FLAIR.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> It's a picture of Cena squeezing AJ's breasts and the explanation will be that since it's Breast Cancer Awareness month he was just giving her a check up.


xD

Btw. stop doing such awesome sigs and avas. Can't rep you post after post.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Where is RAW being held tonight, by the way? Hope it's a good crowd. Atlanta SUCKED.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Heel said:


> Where is RAW being held tonight, by the way? Hope it's a good crowd. Atlanta SUCKED.


Charlotte, North Carolina. Flair Country.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

DaftFox said:


> Charlotte, North Carolina. Flair Country.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DaftFox said:


> Charlotte, North Carolina. Flair Country.


Also, Brad Maddox country unk2


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Also, Brad Maddox country unk2


:vince2


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Ric Flair aint coming. 

He's giving the game up.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Also, Brad Maddox country unk2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Ric Flair aint coming.
> 
> He's giving the game up.


He won't give up the money. Wooooo!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So what's new about Flair appearing tonight?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

pinofreshh said:


> :agree:


How dare you having a similar sig like me?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone want to play the Raw Rating Game?

I'm going with a 2.9


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Anyone want to play the Raw Rating Game?
> 
> I'm going with a 2.9


I'll take lower, please.

2.6/2.7 if they're lucky.

Edit: Although if Flair does appear we're looking at 4.2 - 4.5.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Who's ready?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

3.0-3.2


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

There's gunna be a lot of anger (mainly from me) if Naitch no shows tonight. :flair3


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I just can't see Flair returning tonight as much as i want it to happen.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Any chance of this hurricane affecting Raw in anyway? Less viewers, affecting travel, destroying the building but not John Cena because John Cena is stronger than a hurricane?

In all seriousness though, is there?


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I just can't see Flair returning tonight as much as i want it to happen.


Yeah, I honestly can't either. I don't think he is.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TheGreatOne. said:


> There's gunna be a lot of anger (mainly from me) if Naitch no shows tonight. :flair3


Just like Lesnar didn't show up at HIAC. :brock


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

terrible raw.i give it a 1/10:troll:


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

We want *(Heel) Mark Henry *and *(Heel) R-Truth*.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

"shut up fatboy!"

"All the women want to be with me, and the men want to be like me"

"I'm a limousine ridin', jet flyin', kiss stealin', wheelin' dealin' son of a gun. WOOOO!!"

"To be the man, you've gotta beat the man!"

"space mountain.. oldest ride longest line"

i better hear at least one of these quotes on raw tonight.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> I can't wait to see who's gonna draw the most on this show.


So you can bitch and complain some more in the ratingzzzzz thread about how Punk still isn't drawing right?


----------



## DenGal (Feb 10, 2009)

Tonight will be an awful show WWE is not expecting a big audience with the hurricane it will be a lazy written show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Updated the OP for those who like to read through it. I'm going into this with a very lighthearted view. Cena/AJ could turn out to be hilarious and at the very least the explanation from BRAD MADDOX should be fun. 

Naitch plz.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

You people better not cry when Flair doesn't show up like you did last night when Lesnar didn't.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Shazayum said:


> You people better not cry when Flair doesn't show up like you did last night when Lesnar didn't.


I haven't got any tissues left though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I want the AJ/Cena angle to turn out like Cena/Ryder/Eve/Kane angle. That shit was so bad that it was good.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I just don't get why is there a AJ/Cena angle.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I just don't get why is there a AJ/Cena angle.


i did not have sexual relations with that woman.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anyone know when does raw start? im from Turkey.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

I think the writers got the idea of the finish last night from S vs Raw RTWM.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> Does anyone know when does raw start? im from Turkey.


In 3 hours and 15 mins.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Ryback v Maddox's going to outshine Shane Swell/Abdul Bashir epic feud.


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

I expect silly costumes, and lots of Halloween shenanigans.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> xD
> 
> Btw. stop doing such awesome sigs and avas. Can't rep you post after post.


LOL, cheers, Ney.



joeysnotright said:


> I expect silly costumes, and lots of Halloween shenanigans.


Brad Maddox's costume...


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

It's 01:00 here in Belgium when Raw starts -_-. Stayed up for HIAC last night but I'll watch this one tomorrow.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So does RAW start an hour earlier today as well?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


> So does RAW start an hour earlier today as well?


Not according to my TV's guide.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> Not according to my TV's guide.


Thanks (Y)

Ah well, less sleep for me tonight.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

PG era diva costume battle royal?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

So is Flair coming back tonight or what?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> So is Flair coming back tonight or what?


Well er, if you, ya know..._watch_ it, then you'll find out.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

What happened to that 'secret weapon' everyone was so hyped about debuting a few weeks ago...They need a real secret fucking weapon tonight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> So is Flair coming back tonight or what?


Something tells me quite a few people here will be disappointed.. I might be wrong though.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

It will be just dirt sheet BS as usual . Like the Lesnar last night and the Henry reports previously.

_( Although those Henry reports were probably leaked by WWE themselves trying to pop a rating)_


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Well er, if you, ya know..._watch_ it, then you'll find out.


I hope the crowd isn't like wtf, who's this?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> I hope the crowd isn't like wtf, who's this?


Not in his home town!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Meh! Still 2 hours 9 minutes to wait..


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Not in his home town!


Actually yeah that's true. 

Anything can be better than the crowd last night fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

WWE really needs to perform PPV's in crowds that have reputation, hope last night they opened their eyes.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Would be a big disappointment if Flair is not there, after all the talk and the fact that it's in his hometown. Just seems perfect situation for him to return. 

Besides that, I hope they can continue with the Big Show/Sheamus feud on the same level of the last few weeks on SD. And what they're going to do with Ryback after the match. The best way to present him now is to say that he's going to cut his first live promo, that should create, at least interest. They need to develop his character now that he lost for the first time.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Lots of people said that it was "obvious Lesnar was interfering" at HIAC. Granted, not so many people are positive that Naitch is showing himself tonight, but I wouldn't bet on it.

Would be cool to see him though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.ringsidenews.com/article...ght-039-s-raw-storyline-plans-for-brad-maddo/



> - WWE closed its offices in Stamford today due to the hurricane.
> 
> - Ric Flair has not been written into any script for tonight’s Raw.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

> - Ric Flair has not been written into any script for tonight’s Raw.





There goes the pop of the night.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.ringsidenews.com/article...ght-039-s-raw-storyline-plans-for-brad-maddo/


Who actually leaks this shit?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> I hope the crowd isn't like wtf, who's this?


Even casuals know Flair!


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

> However, it wasn’t some long-term deal but it was a way out of the match and figure out what to do later situation


:cornette


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
> Big news coming tonight on #RAW re: @JerryLawler. Great info. Watch #WWE Raw live from Charlotte @ 8/7 central.


The King returning soon or something?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Dec_619 said:


> Who actually leaks this shit?


I'm almost convinced it's someone from the inside. A lot of shit supposedly leaked never comes true however when something big happens like Brock returning or the Rock being guest host of WM certain sites had it leaked and we all knew it was happening.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Who actually leaks this shit?


Somebody who wants people to stop speculating things all the time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

JY57 said:


> The King returning soon or something?


Please. God. No.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

JY57 said:


> The King returning soon or something?


He said big new not BAD news.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Who actually leaks this shit?


Dave Metzler :skip


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No Flair, no real thought out storyline (yet again, I'm not surprised), and maybe a King return???? Please please don't be true! Uugggghhh this company!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

King shouldn't return. For everybody's sake.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

> As we reported over a month ago,Ric Flair is scheduled to appear on Raw.Many other sites have falsely claimed this report to be their own.


^I remember posting the "rumor" over a month ago, yet nobody seemed to care until the second some other random dirtsheet site posted it 1-2 weeks ago.



> The plan right now is to have Ryback vs Brad Maddox happen real soon. The latest date for this match would be at Survivor Series.





> CM Punk-John Cena at Survivor Series is the current planned main event.If Punk wins,he'd break Cenas title reign record before the TLC PPV.





> The idea of Team Kane vs Team Bryan match at Survivor Series has been tossed around.





> The Cena-AJ scandal is said to not be a long term storyline, and will likely end real soon.





> WWE is looking to push Kofi Kingston after this IC title reign. They've even discussed the idea of Kofi holding both the IC and World Title.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> King shouldn't return. For everybody's sake.


Does the WWE know that nobody wants the King working the mic anymore?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Kofi holding IC and World Title?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Does the WWE know that nobody wants the Kings working the mic anymore?


nobody wants the king to be near the WWE, their traveling schedules and stressed workplace it's too much for a man of his age and recent health condition


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So Ryback goes from main eventing a PPV to fighting a ref...This company is just stupid sometimes.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

JY57 said:


> The King returning soon or something?


I hope not.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Kofi with the IC and WHC? He needs a gimmick change before he steps foot in the WHC scene. That Jamaican music crap needs to go. 

He can actually talk if he doesn't act all stupid and cheesy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

There's still hope for Flair on this show. When WWE want to do a big surprise, they usually trying to hide it in every way. So maybe the script is one of them, who knows. This is the perfect place for Flair to return.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Kofi with the IC and WHC? He needs a gimmick change before he steps foot in the WHC scene. That Jamaican music crap needs to go.
> 
> He can actually talk if he doesn't act all stupid and cheesy.


The idea of Kofi as the WHC is beyond laughable. It's not just the stupid Jamaican gimmick. He's just doesn't not have the size or look.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Kofi with the IC and WHC? He needs a gimmick change before he steps foot in the WHC scene. That Jamaican music crap needs to go.
> 
> He can actually talk if he doesn't act all stupid and cheesy.


I'm still surprised he hasn't gotten a bigger push considering that Punk is WWE champ for almost a year now, and Kofi-Punk are best friends/basically married lol.

If you watch Kofis videos from WWEs youtube channel(the ones with a tour of Kofis house), you'd see why he should be pushed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Would be really nice to see Kofi have both the IC title and WHC Title. But it is highly doubtful that will happen.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

JY57 said:


> Would be really nice to see Kofi have both the IC title and WHC Title. But it is highly doubtful that will happen.


What in the fuck? Why would they ever do that?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

All those shows that WWE slaps on YouTube, like The Uso's cooking chicken, or the tour of Hunico's home with all of his masks, that shit should be shown on TV. It's more character development in three minutes than some of those guys get in YEARS. Plus since RAW is 3-hours long, it's not like they can't find the time for it. That stuff would really help to improve the shows too. It's a no-brainer, so I have no idea what WWE is thinking...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I like Kofi. But that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Bork Laser to appear.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> There's still hope for Flair on this show. When WWE want to do a big surprise, they usually trying to hide it in every way. So maybe the script is one of them, who knows. This is the perfect place for Flair to return.


WWE needs to improve their current product with long-term storylines & push their young stars. I don't give a rat's ass about Flair returning tonight. Concentrate on important stuff, Vince.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> All those shows that WWE slaps on YouTube, like The Uso's cooking chicken, or the tour of Hunico's home with all of his masks, that shit should be shown on TV. It's more character development in three minutes than some of those guys get in YEARS. Plus since RAW is 3-hours long, it's not like they can't find the time for it. That stuff would really help to improve the shows too. It's a no-brainer, so I have no idea what WWE is thinking...


Are you talking about the WWE Network? Man that's going to fail


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If anything, they should make Kofi hold the US & Intercontinental titles. Making him hold both the IC and WHC will just make the WHC look even more irrelevant than it already is.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> _They've even discussed the idea of Kofi holding both the IC and World Title."_


Jeah, I'm sure they were sitting on the same table while that discussion took place. :cole1

Bullshit.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Not interested, realy.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone else NOT want Flair return?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Speaking of Kofi. I'm curious to see who his next challenger is. I think it's fair to assume the Miz feud is over now.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Respect for the 344 days WWE Heavyweight champion of the World!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

dxbender said:


> ^I remember posting the "rumor" over a month ago, yet nobody seemed to care until the second some other random dirtsheet site posted it 1-2 weeks ago.


I'm just curious what site you use? Because everytime I see you post these rumours they're almost always wrong.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Alim said:


> Does anyone else NOT want Flair return?



I'm excited, just depends if he does. If he does Creative will probably make him look like a dickhead


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Him in a managing role to get a talent more over makes sense to me.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

hell, i wouldn't mind that for kofi. he needs a world title reign anyway.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Kofi will have the same fate as Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope Orton/DelRio feud is over, Orton deserves better. Maybe a WHC feud with Ziggler if he cashes in?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> hell, i wouldn't mind that for kofi. he needs a world title reign anyway.


Why? He doesn't have the look, the gimmick or the fan following. We don't need another goofball with the belt.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hurricane Sandy will most likely draw more then any of the "superstars" to be featured tonight. 

Hurricane Sandy has real star power and is larger then life unlike all the vanilla midgets. I predict an overall 9.4 rating for Hurricane Sandy tonight.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Although its of unpopular opinion, I liked the ending to the main event last night. Ryback didn't look weak, he lost due to absolute fuckery from the referee and Punk, I'd like to see what role Maddox has on Raw tonight or if he's just totally forgotten about.

The performance of Punk reminded me that of Shawn Michaels against The Undertaker back in '97. Michaels was pretty much the top dog really, yet he got TORE apart by The Undertaker during the whole match (sure the ending to that match was a whole lot better), but I don't remember thinking to myself "shit, Michaels is getting buried here, this pathetic", I just kept thinking to myself how badass Taker is looking and I thought the same last night with Ryback.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

looking forward to raw even though i will be let down, as long as the SS card is good and the build up is decent i can take a couple of average raws.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> I hope Orton/DelRio feud is over, Orton deserves better. Maybe a WHC feud with Ziggler if he cashes in?


he has been punished by WWE, and he deserves.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> Hurricane Sandy will most likely draw more then any of the "superstars" to be featured tonight.
> 
> Hurricane Sandy has real star power and is larger then life unlike all the vanilla midgets. I predict an overall 9.4 rating for Hurricane Sandy tonight.


Are you taking the piss?

Really, this could happen though. I'm watching a live stream of it now, shits getting hektik


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

F4Wonline.com said:


> WWE officials were unhappy with the crowd last night in Atlanta. The feeling is the main event would have come off better on television if the crowd were more vocal.


I don't know if this is accurate or not but the fact that it could be blows my mind & honestly, it kind of pisses me off. You're going to blame the paying fans, really? It's not their fault that your show was shit. The constant ups-and-downs of the match layouts didn't help. Here's a match you might care about! Here's some jobbers. Here's a match where the heel goes over clean! Here's some divas. C'mon, man. Not to mention two fuck finishes, in both the tag titles match (which was built-up for a month with a tournament that took up a ton of your TV time by the way) and the main event for your top title. OF COURSE they were dead.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Kofi fucking sucks and doesn't deserve to go near a World title.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RFalcao said:


> he has been punished by WWE, and he deserves.


Punk punched an innocent fan and he's the WWE champion, your point?

Orton is over, and he's still a huge crowd favorite regardless of how irrelevant he has been storyline-wise. He's still #3, no matter how hard they try to push Sheamus.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Kofi fucking sucks and doesn't deserve to go near a World title.


He really is terrible. His a decent enough wrestler but his gimmick sucks and he's just not believable against any top-mid to top card guys.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> PG era diva costume battle royal?


I expect them to present the 1920s Divas swimsuit line. Nothing says PG and kid friendly like:











Jim Ross-"Layla better be careful, she's showing a little bit of knee, there."


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I also think it would be hilarious if they announced that there were rumors of Flair showing up, so instead they bring out Charles "L'il Naitch" Robinson in a Flair robe.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I don't know if this is accurate or not but the fact that it could be blows my mind & honestly, it kind of pisses me off. You're going to blame the paying fans, really? It's not their fault that your show was shit. The constant ups-and-downs of the match layouts didn't help. Here's a match you might care about! Here's some jobbers. Here's a match where the heel goes over clean! Here's some divas. C'mon, man. Not to mention two fuck finishes, in both the tag titles match (which was built-up for a month with a tournament that took up a ton of your TV time by the way) and the main event for your top title. OF COURSE they were dead.


Whilst I agree that they need superstars to care about to be involved with the match but when there are some good matches being put on show by the likes of Orton/del Rio, Hell No/Scholars, Show/Sheamus etc. you should at least show appreciation and make some noise, the crowd were frankly embarrassing.

Why pay the money if you're going to sit on your ass all night. The fact that people only started properly chanting in the main event and it being "Goldberg" is pathetic.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Whilst I agree that they need superstars to care about to be involved with the match but when there are some good matches being put on show by the likes of Orton/del Rio, Hell No/Scholars, Show/Sheamus etc. you should at least show appreciation and make some noise, the crowd were frankly embarrassing..


Look at it from the perspective of a casual fan:
Orton/ADR was a match that didn't matter, that featured botches. They did pop for the finish. It went on first & the crowd was killed by things after it, like PTP getting 20 minutes.
Sheamus/Big Show was a good match to us, but to a casual fan, it was the bad guy winning.
Hell No/Rhodes Scholars was a fuck-finish after a month long build-up based around a tournament that dominated WWE TV.

Any business trying to blame their failures on their customers is a joke. Coming from WWE it's just hilariously alienating.

They were in Atlanta, the hometown of Bill Goldberg. They put a quasi-Goldberg in the main event. Confiscated all Goldberg signs & then ended that title match with a fuck finish to boot. I'd have been pissed too.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Punk punched an innocent fan and he's the WWE champion, your point?
> 
> Orton is over, and he's still a huge crowd favorite regardless of how irrelevant he has been storyline-wise. He's still #3, no matter how hard they try to push Sheamus.


Orton take steroids many times.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Look at it from the perspective of a casual fan:
> Orton/ADR was a match that didn't matter, that featured botches. They did pop for the finish. It went on first & the crowd was killed by things after it, like PTP getting 20 minutes.
> Sheamus/Big Show was a good match to us, but to a casual fan, it was the bad guy winning.
> Hell No/Rhodes Scholars was a fuck-finish after a month long build-up based around a tournament that dominated WWE TV.
> ...


It was the only match (besides the main event) that actually had build to it though. The crowd should of been electric after that match based on the finish alone. Like them or not , PTP were getting people up and dancing in Atlanta, something I'd thought I'd never see considering the crowd.

But that shouldn't matter if it was the bad guy winning, many many times bad guys have won and the crowd has given great reactions, a massive boo, some chants perhaps, but really nothing. I actually think that match had the biggest crowd interaction though.

I actually liked the finish of the tag match, Kane/Bryan didn't lose the belts but Rhodes Scholars didn't look weak, it continues to build the feud in a match we'll most likely see at Survivor Series where the belts are won by Rhodes and Sandow.

The crowd were awful and the worst crowd we had seen all year PPV wise. I look at it this way, if this crowd had the crowd from Money in the Bank, from Survivor Series last year the PPV would of been a WHOLE lot better, believe me.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

20 minutes!  :mark:
Yeah, okay, 19.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> The crowd were awful and the worst crowd we had seen all year PPV wise.


You don't watch TNA, right?!

Lockdown had better matches than HiaC and a far worse crowd.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> All those shows that WWE slaps on YouTube, like The Uso's cooking chicken, or the tour of Hunico's home with all of his masks, that shit should be shown on TV. It's more character development in three minutes than some of those guys get in YEARS. Plus since RAW is 3-hours long, it's not like they can't find the time for it. That stuff would really help to improve the shows too. It's a no-brainer, so I have no idea what WWE is thinking...


Truth.



JY57 said:


> - Ric Flair has not been written into any script for tonight’s Raw.
> 
> - No decision has been made regarding the future of Brad Maddox in the on-going angle between CM Punk and Ryback. Obviously that will be a key issue on tonight’s show, which direction, if any, they go with him. However, it wasn’t some long-term deal but it was a way out of the match and figure out what to do later situation.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


Ugh, c'mon WWE, he's a legend get your shit together and have him on screen, Charlotte's his hometown for fucks sake!

Flair's 'no show' is a shame too.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> WORDS.


OK, let me put it in layman's terms: You're defending WWE by agreeing with them blaming their fans.

That's what you're doing.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> 20 minutes!  :mark:
> Yeah, okay, 19.


Wait, WHAT. I thought it started at 1:00 AM UK Time.
Thanks NeyNey, I was about to go away for an hour, would have missed 1/3 of the show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bowlen said:


> You don't watch TNA, right?!
> 
> Lockdown had better matches than HiaC and a far worse crowd.


I watch what I can, TNA doesn't do it for me unfortunately.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> OK, let me put it in layman's terms: You're defending WWE by agreeing with them blaming their fans.
> 
> That's what you're doing.


Well, what I am saying is that the fans were bullshit last night. When I go to a football game, if my team is playing shit I still support them and make as much noise as possible, same should go with the wrestling fans, you PAY to be there, so why go and not make noise, if a face comes out cheer him, if a heel comes out boo him, shit, it's not hard.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I love your signature. So good!

Maddox is from Charlotte, North Carolina as well


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> Look at it from the perspective of a casual fan:
> Orton/ADR was a match that didn't matter, that featured botches. They did pop for the finish. It went on first & the crowd was killed by things after it, like PTP getting 20 minutes.
> Sheamus/Big Show was a good match to us, but to a casual fan, it was the bad guy winning.
> Hell No/Rhodes Scholars was a fuck-finish after a month long build-up based around a tournament that dominated WWE TV.
> ...


The thing is Atlanta is, or at least was, a wrestling city. There was literally no excuse for the poor crowd response last night that was so irrational it made the whole product look terrible. The product, at least from a match quality standard, was the overall best its been since probably Mania yet they sat on their hands outside of cheering for old WCW wrestlers (Show, Rey, Ryback's Goldberg chants) & the PTP. The crowd can make or break a show & that is exactly what they did yesterday when the quality of booking & matches was actually pretty good on WWE's part.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Ugh, c'mon WWE, he's a legend get your shit together and have him on screen, Charlotte's his hometown for fucks sake!
> 
> Flair's 'no show' is a shame too.


MADDOX DA GOAT


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Wait, WHAT. I thought it started at 1:00 AM UK Time.
> Thanks NeyNey, I was about to go away for an hour, would have missed 1/3 of the show.


LOL! xD

You're welcome. 
*Sandow pose*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

SOMEONE HELP ME

Didn't that ref screw someone before? I can't remember who it was or when it happened.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Can't wait for Ryback. I'm already hard just thinking about him.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> MADDOX DA GOAT


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> SOMEONE HELP ME
> 
> Didn't that ref screw someone before? I can't remember who it was or when it happened.


I remember him being the ref when it was Sheamus/Cena vs. Punk/del Rio and he counted to three when Punk's foot was on the ropes.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> SOMEONE HELP ME
> 
> Didn't that ref screw someone before? I can't remember who it was or when it happened.


he screwed Punk, the day after NOC


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

3 Minutes!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> SOMEONE HELP ME
> 
> Didn't that ref screw someone before? I can't remember who it was or when it happened.


He screwed Punk on RAW against Cena, Punk had his foot on the ropes but he counted to 3 anyway.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

2 minutes!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

1 minute!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we gooooooooooo


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

HERE WE GO!!! :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena out first?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Thanks guys


Wait, you were serious? lol.

YAY PUNK!!!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

And here we goooooooo


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wonder who gets the biggest pop tonight


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I hate how they only show pictures instead of actual scenes from the PPV. it's not a big deal, but it just annoys me.

and LOL and CM Limp.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Punk with the battle scars


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And STILL YOUR WWE WORLD CHAMPION CM PUNK!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

his low 'blow' hoodie.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If Punk's like that, Maddox is coming out nearly mummified.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

punk banged up


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

best cheat in the world

LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk with dat selling.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Nothing like this ever? Nothing as controversial?

Short-term memory pops up again. Maybe you should talk to Bret...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus, Cena... this is how you sell.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Punk selling dat injury


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk!!!!!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

"Best Cheat in The World" sign. lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Best Cheat in the World

Up up down down left right left right


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Wait, what the fuck is Punk selling with his ribs here? The post match Shellshock on the top of the cell? I don't remember him even really taking that much punishment in the match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is it me or is there more signs than usual? Very AE-esque.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hope the reaction for Punk isn't a sign of things to come, because that was weak.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Really JR? Most controversial in 4 decades?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone know how many days he's been champ now?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

C...M...PUNK!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

"CM Punk my favourite waffle house cook!" Classic :lol

But Punk likes waffle house! unk


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

killacamt said:


> wonder who gets the biggest pop tonight


:flair3


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the guy just chanting BEST IN THE WORLD over and over.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Is it me or is there more signs than usual? Very AE-esque.


Like the old days, where ever single fan nearly had a sign


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

LMAO EDGE TACTICS


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why are there 2 announce tables?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Crowd's pretty dead for a post PPV crowd.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Punk pulling off an Edge.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL @ This guy screaming "CM PUNK!! BEST IN THE WORLD! BEST IN THE WORLD!!" xDDD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Cole. Tell us more about how a referee has NEVER cheated before to help somebody win a match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL at that one guy "BEST IN THE WOOORLD"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Edge...I mean Punk working it


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Another dead crowd.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Edge did it better


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> why are there 2 announce tables?


Weird they are in ppv.configuration...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> why are there 2 announce tables?


Somebody is going through the Spanish announce table tonight?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

From this point on, JR is 'Bucket Head'.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You know I'm getting tired of Punk reminded how long he's held the title.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

unk2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Borias said:


> Love the guy just chanting BEST IN THE WORLD over and over.


He's already my fave of the night.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Mon u men tal victory last night.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> why are there 2 announce tables?


So one can be destroyed later.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> why are there 2 announce tables?


someone's going through one....


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

the WWE title still missing letter N, someone email wwe


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WHERE ARE ALL THE PEOPLE?? Crowd is dead as fuck....again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Guy chanting "Best in the world" repeatedly should become Punk's side manager. He's been the highlight of the show so far.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

344 days. 14 days away from Diesel, 20 days away from Hulks record. And 36 days away from the record being his.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at the bags under Punk's eyes. Jesus.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

BRAD MADDOX


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This crowd is awful...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena getting booed :lmao


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Man, this crowd is a downer.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Remember evil, cheating referee Sylvain Grenier? Yeah, neither does anyone else. Just like they won't remember this guy.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

How long is this dreadful promo going to last?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't believe people are trying to pin what Maddox did on Punk. He's 100% innocent.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punk, you lost to Triple H.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Uh, Triple H beat you homie.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HHH? Punk lost to him lmao


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Cue Cena


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

FOOOLEY


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> You know I'm getting tired of Punk reminded how long he's held the title.


That's sort of the point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Foley=automatic good promo.


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

I hope there is no Ryback vs Punk II


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

When did you beat HHH, Punk?

Also, FOLEY!


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Punk man, Triple H beat you.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That belt still says 'WWE Champio' at the side I see. fpalm


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

INB4DEANAMBROSE


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

The Mickster is here


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> the WWE title still missing letter N, someone email wwe


Yeah what is with that...embarrassing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Foley to challenge for the title? :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I WILL NOT BE INTERRUPTED!!!" 

Oh come on Punk. If you go out there for a promo, you WILL be interrupted. Everyone is. You should know that by now, lol.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DEAN AMBROSE INCOMING. Jk.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Foley? No! Naith pls


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Foley?! In a suit? Don't tell me..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FOLEY


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

After all this years I still mark for Foley


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mick!!!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for finally interrupting this dreadful promo. Now let's get Ryback out here, end this entire segment, and move on


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FOLEY!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Heyman loling in the background


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Good start so far. Praying my power holds on till raw is over but sandy is almost full force here


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oooooooooooh myyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Whup his ass Mick


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

sickofcena said:


> Cue Cena


He looks terrible!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Mrs Foley's baby boy!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

trolling dem stormz


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I reckon Foley shaves at least 6 times a day..


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey it's Foley, it might not be Flair but let see how it goes.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Pander o'clock


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Him and Foley better have a match


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

I GAVEE YOU A CHOICEEEEEEE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JT Martin said:


> I hope there is no Ryback vs Punk II


There totally is going to be a rematch. No way there isn't going to be one.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Foley's had by far the loudest pop in the last 24 hours.

Dat starpower on the current roster.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Foley is seriously one of, if not the best of all time on the stick, class!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Foley still pulling off those cheap pops.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

JT Martin said:


> I hope there is no Ryback vs Punk II


There won't be. Ryback was just a stop gap to let Cena heal enough to take the title from Punk in the future.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

To gain respect you must defeat Ryback again


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

awesome start so far


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

I wonder what Foley is plugging and I'm guessing Flair won't be around.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Team Foley vs Team Punk has potential.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Punk is on fucking fire.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

pop up like a bad penny? :mcgee3


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Team Foley vs Team Punk? Hmmm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome promo here.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

genocide_cutter said:


> Him and Foley better have a match


The match would be terrible. Foley is too old and banged up.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Got a feeling that Sheamus is going to come out


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

So the WWE Title won't be defended?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh. No more Vince/Heyman then.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Team Punk vs Team Foley? Yes, May I Have Some More!?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Team Foley VS Team Punk could work.


Here comes THE RYBACK.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FEED...ME...MORE!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

FEED ME MORE!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Jesus Punk. Who do you think he is going to pick? 

Ryback, Cena, Orton, & Rey. The four guys you just made fun of!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

FEED ME MORE


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

So I'm guessing Ambrose is getting a call up either soon or at Survivor Series.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! OHHHH FUCK OOOOHOHOOOOOOOOOOO... ...oohh.. fuck... awesome. AWESOME!!!! 

If Team Foley vs. Team Punk really happens... I'm..I'm.. I don't even know what I'm gonna do.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, what a pop for Ryback!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Crowd: And not a single fuck was given about that DEAD promo. . .

Until Ryback hits the ring.


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

Team Foley vs Team Punk :yes :yes :yes


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Paul E.'s like "I'm ghost"

so wait, Punk won't be defending the title at SS?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Team Foley: Ryback, Cena, Orton, Fella, HHH

Team Punk: Punk, Big Show, Lesnar, Team Hell No


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Great opening segment tbqh


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Foley, Ryback and Sheamus/Cena

Punk, Lesnar, fuck knows?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ryback with DAT POP.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ryback is so unover, he needs to start his own chants. Sad. 

Send him back to mid-card.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

interested in Team Punk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These camera angles/ camera work is very attitude era ish.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

They'll do anything not to make this guy talk..DAMN


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Promo was very flat.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Flair needs to be here tonight. Just for the pop that it would get.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryback to destroy Team Punk single handedly at Survivor Series. I'm calling it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Foley endorsing Ryback seems cool.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least Team Punk vs. Team Foley gets them out of another random quick title match, Ryback/Cena wins and that sets up the next ppv logically.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Team Punk vs. Team Foley? I'll have some of that.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big pop for Ryback. Foley deserved a better pop. 

Foley/Punk SVS? Interesting.

WE WANT :flair3


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

High_King said:


> Foley, Ryback and Sheamus/Cena
> 
> Punk, Lesnar, fuck knows?


Big Show.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

remind why I am supposed to get excited about Ryback again?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Team Punk: Lesnar, Punk, Mark Henry (be nice)irrelevant picks
Team Foley: Foley, Ryback, Austin, mystery guest

Survivor Series starts - IF YA SMELLL....

The Rock vs Lesnar set up


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Crpa, what;'d i miss?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Great start to Raw. I am very interested to know who Punk will recruit


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ambrose?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SouthernCross said:


> So I'm guessing Ambrose is getting a call up either soon or at Survivor Series.


:StephenA



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Team Foley: Ryback, Cena, Orton, Fella, HHH
> 
> Team Punk: Punk, Big Show, Lesnar, *Team Hell No*


why?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao 

Hey you, I know you, let's have a match at Survivor Series, my team vs. your team, you in?

Sure.

Great!

ZOMG SURVIVOR SERIES MAIN EVENT DONE DURR


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice crowd reaction for Ryback there, to be fair.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Good opener. Nice Ryback pop too. Interested in these teams.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Team Foley? Not what I was expecting. What the fuck is Cena gonna do then? HAHAHA. It can't just be him vs Ziggler. No way.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk: You all suck. I defeated your heroes and your hopes are crushed. I hope the hurricane kills you all. Also buy the videogame with my face on the cover.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The Kings Knights better make a comeback


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

Weird the beggining looks like an ending. Nice start.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MrMeki said:


> They'll do anything not to make this guy talk..DAMN


He doesn't need to talk, he's a fucking bad ass.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

If Punk was a Pokemon, any time he battled, his only option would be "Run Away". :troll


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Instead of Team Punk, they should all dress up as Victorians from the future, and call themselves *STEAMPUNK*.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

SouthernCross said:


> So I'm guessing Ambrose is getting a call up either soon or at Survivor Series.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk, Cesaro, Lesnar, Ziggler, Big Show perhaps? meaning on Foleys team we'll get Ryback, Gabriel, Cena, Sheamus and ?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao
> 
> Hey you, I know you, let's have a match at Survivor Series, my team vs. your team, you in?
> 
> ...


:lol

Well, they've only left themselves with 3 weeks to build up one of their 'big 4' PPVs, so expect more fuckery like this.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This has the potential to be awesome but I don't know if we're going to get the names in this that we want. Setting up Lesnar/Undertaker would be awesome though for sure.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Team Punk (Punk,Show,Cesaro,Lesnar,..??)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

JTG sighting!


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Lesnar will be on team Punk hopefully.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Jesus Christ, how many fucking times does Ryback have to squash jobber-ass JTG? This is getting as bad as Goldberg Vs. Jerry Flynn.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JTG gets destroyed by Ryback again:lmao

Sucks to be you *****.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao JTG, like a lamb to the slaughter. Again.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the idea of Team Foley vs. Team Punk. They could put together some unique team combinations. They can't put all main eventers on the teams because they need to fill the rest of the card.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor JTG.....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> :StephenA
> 
> 
> 
> why?


They're over as fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How the hell many times has Ryback faced JTG?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

BROOKLYN BROOKLYN!


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Poor JTG.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

:lol JTG clearly doesn't give a shit.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

JTG should change his name to JTJ. Just that Jobber


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback...title shot last night..tonight..you open the show with JTG...wtf


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JTG is about to become GG real quick like.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao poor JTG


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here comes the squash


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

24 hours after WWE Ttile match....squash match against a jobber

:jay2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good ol JTG.*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Team Punk vs Team Foley
So I guess Punk is really going over a year as WWE Champion.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Team Foley vs Team Punk... :mark:

oh is it just me or does JTG look HUGE or what?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> He doesn't need to talk, he's a fucking bad ass.


how is he a "fucking badass" exactly? is it his bald head and big traps? surely isn't his wrestling skill or strength.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryback ordered a jtg- jobber to go


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here he is! The undefea- wait...

:troll


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

JTG? WUT DA HAYELL!


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

What, are they running out of jobbers?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL!!!


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> If Punk was a Pokemon, any time he battled, his only option would be "Run Away". :troll


Punk is so good he "Runs Away" in trainer battles

Truly the best in the world


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

JTG? Ryback about to have a losing streak!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JTG's got this.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Back to the jobbers


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This crap match is what they put Ryback in?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryback back where he belongs, wrestling jobbers. 

I wonder if he can pick JTG up?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

If they want to have him maineventing shit, why would they put him in jobber matches?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmm, over/under on the length of this match? 1.5 minutes? 

Damn this Goldberg chants. I don't even like Ryback, but damn.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Called it. Ryback back to midcard hell now. Has WWE given up on the push?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> Instead of Team Punk, they should all dress up as Victorians from the future, and call themselves *STEAMPUNK*.


:torres


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryback...from WWE title match to JTG.

How does that work out?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Hell, I didn't even know JTG was still around. Talk about a jobber entrance. Lol bringing him out to while his opponent's music is playing.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn jtg been roiding.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Elimination 4 man tag with both WHC and WWE titles?

CM Punk (c), Lesnar, Big Show (c) and Orton

vs

Foley, Sheamus, Cena, Ryback

Foley might even call upon a legend to join his team, maybe The Rock will make an earlier appearance?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

From Main Eventing Hell in a Cell to opening Raw with JTG..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm completely confused how we suddenly ended up with Team Foley/Team Punk but I'll take it!

Not to be a stereotypical Ambrose mark bbuuuttt, nows the time!!!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*J*obbing 
*T*O
*G*oldberg


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I think JTG has a chance here guys


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... we go from ME right back to jobber squashing... this really doesn't help Ryback at all.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They're over as fuck.


no I mean why on team Punk.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

JTG with the upset win, first member of team Punk. Calling it!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, he actually did something different.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

They couldn't feed Ryback someone more important?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry for bringing up Ambrose. But.. was I the only thinking of Ambrose when Punk said "You'd do anything to win a match, you endorse this violence, etc."?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

CruzControl said:


> What, are they running out of jobbers?


No, Ziggler's still on the roster.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

SouthernCross said:


> So I'm guessing Ambrose is getting a call up either soon or at Survivor Series.


Yeah..obviously :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryback needs to bring back his pink eyes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"STUPID!"

Nice Lou Thesz Press (Y)


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Evilerk said:


> Ryback...title shot last night..tonight..you open the show with JTG...wtf


He was the Plan B filler for John Cena.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JTG has him right where he wants him now!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn JTG, all those years being on the roster and you're still a jobber? :lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Hmm, over/under on the length of this match? 1.5 minutes?
> 
> Damn this Goldberg chants. I don't even like Ryback, but damn.


It only sounded like a dozen or two people. Just a few handfuls of basement dwellers. No big deal.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Message to everyone in the back: Don't speak out of turn, and we have very long memories.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I think this Ryback thing could work.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

He better not give him that pink eye!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SinJackal said:


> Called it. Ryback back to midcard hell now. Has WWE given up on the push?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Should of had him squash Ceasro for the US title. Why not?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> no I mean why on team Punk.


They're still technically heels.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Sorry for bringing up Ambrose. But.. was I the only thinking of Ambrose when Punk said "You'd do anything to win a match, you endorse this violence, etc."?


Yeah, between that violence angle and the past Ambrose/Foley situation, it could play out.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Damn I really thought JTG was going to win that one.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It really is a shame that Ryback lost last night and this is coming from a big Punk Supporter.

Ryback losing in his first and only meaningful match really hurts his gimmick.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

A Survivor Series tag actually main eventing? Awesome. Hasn't happened since Team Raw/Team SD in '05.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I notice the Goldberg chants were in full effect, they just turned down the volume on the crowd mics once they started to silence them. WWE is straight brainwashing you, they take away goldberg signs and manipulate the audience, theyre just forcing this guy down your throat.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Sorry for bringing up Ambrose. But.. was I the only thinking of Ambrose when Punk said "You'd do anything to win a match, you endorse this violence, etc."?


Probably bud.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *J*obbing
> *T*O
> *G*oldberg


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

here we go.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

HE SPEAKS!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OH SHIT OH FUCK OMG HE TALKS WTF


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

It speaks?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh oh! He's Hungry!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

That promo wasn't that bad. Pretty decent, to be honest.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

RAW featuring RYBACK


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ryback is talking, cool. Took long enough for them to let him speak.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fucking doh I meant Shauns knights


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow, riveting stuff. What a talent..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Not bad, but don't give this man a mic. Get him a manager or something.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ryback promo ftw.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

RUN JOSH RUN WHILE YOU STILL CAN


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

OH GOD NO DONT TALK,PLEASE DONT TALK,U ARE KILLING THE CHARACTER


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Ryback promo. How unusual.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

HE'S on the Mic.. WHY


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a strange promo... not necessarily terrible just..... odd.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Shouldnt they be chanting feed HIM punk?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Well I'll be.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ryback is over huge. Good move to let him talk.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Goofy motherfucker.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

man that guy gets guessed quick


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Damn JTG, all those years being on the roster and you're still a jobber? :lmao


It worked for Val Venis.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I must say I enjoyed that few second promo from The Ryback


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Love the "Ryback ate my other signs" sign.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FEED ME BLACKS when black history month comes through.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

RYBACK TALKING :mark:

Didn't do bad.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Goldberg love the guy but getting tired of the chants at Ryback. Good to see Ryback talk more on a side note.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Wait...he talks...well? That was awesome!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

He reminds me of this chick I dated...hot till she started talking.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Lol that bitchslap :lol


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

He still needs to start his own chants.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

orton will probaly win now...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh look its another Smackdown re-match


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That punch is glorious. I've never been a fan of Big Show, but I love him for giving Fella that WMD.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's good he can cut a promo, it reminded me of an 80's promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with him speaking. So now he's speaking, he doesn't have an undefeated streak, I wonder if the idiotic fans in the crowd can stop chanting Goldberh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Next up - How lazy will Orton be tonight?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"He doesn't need to talk. He's a badass"

Screw you stupid marks


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Barrett next. Fuck yeah, he better win


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ryback has mad mic skillz.....


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

nikola123 said:


> OH GOD NO DONT TALK,PLEASE DONT TALK,U ARE KILLING THE CHARACTER


How? That promo was perfect.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Great promo from Ryback they should of given him more mic time as he can cut excellent promos.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

He sounds like D-Von Dudley.

But yes that 12 seconds of promo were just SCINTILLATING.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Team Foley: Ryback, Cena, Orton
Team Punk: ADR, Wade Barrett.........Lesnar? Really don't know who else. Miz would suck, and I'm expecting Show and Fella to rematch.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Blommen said:


> He still needs to start his own chants.


Where have you been this last month?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like it's time for Orton to get his revenge on Barrett. Should be a good match at least.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ryback kind of reminds me of Nathan Jones on the mic.

Probably not a good idea to let him do that too much.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sky Movie advert in the uk on now, whats the music in the background anyone?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cesaro will be on Team Punk. Its his time. It's HIS TIME!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really do question how much crowd noise is piped in on raw now... they pan to a crowd during a rather loud chant and over half of them are on their ass and clearly not chanting a thing.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE really needs to shake some things up, roster wise. JTG should not have a job anymore & should have been future endeavored a long-ass time ago. Call up some new guys from NXT. Get rid of some older guys that are never going to be anything. Make some goddamn changes. Can we get some stories, something, anything? That's at least the third time that Ryback has squashed JTG.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> They're still technically heels.


how, they just face Rhodes Scholar last night and all they get is cheered. Maybe they haven't had a traditional turn, but they're faces


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Wish Orton kept growing his hair out


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Sorry for bringing up Ambrose. But.. was I the only thinking of Ambrose when Punk said "You'd do anything to win a match, you endorse this violence, etc."?


Not at all. Think that was a bit of foreshadowing for later this year; just like Stone Cold being brought up all the time in comparison to Punk.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> FEED ME BLACKS when black history month comes through.


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol guy says a 20second sound byte that is easily memorized and he can cut promos

OH YOU GUYS
(still it was pretty good)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Rybacks good on the mic.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> WWE really needs to shake some things up, roster wise. JTG should not have a job anymore & should have been future endeavored a long-ass time ago. Call up some new guys from NXT. Get rid of some older guys that are never going to be anything. Make some goddamn changes. Can we get some stories, something, anything? That's at least the third time that Ryback has squashed JTG.


Ryback is likely wrestling again tonight.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ ExtremeRising commercial.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Barrett next. Fuck yeah, he better win


Hope so, too. 



> OH GOD NO DONT TALK,PLEASE DONT TALK,U ARE KILLING THE CHARACTER


Lol wtf. ^^ That was okay.



> Team Foley: Ryback, Cena, Orton
> Team Punk: ADR, Wade Barrett.........Lesnar? Really don't know who else.


8*D :mark: :vince2


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

25 Minutes in and already 2 Commercials


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett about to give his win back to Orton on the show that matters...this is why no one goes anywhere..


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not a bad promo by Ryback. Hopefully he'll improve over time.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryback should change the name of his finisher to "The Goldberg", so people at home think they're chanting for him


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Rybacks good on the mic.


Agreed. That's the perfect promo length for now.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone else find it odd that Ryback is fixed on eating other males when there's plenty of whorish divas backstage?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Ryback should cut promos more often he's one of the best talkers in the company, Ryback should be the next World Champion soon this guy is awesome and needs the belt As Soon As Possible.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

If Ryback is the captain on team Foley and Lesnar is the captain on team Punk, I can see a Ryback/Brock match for Royal Rumble, which along with Rock's title match, will be a huge show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am suspicious that Ryback has an unimpressive penis


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> WWE really needs to shake some things up, roster wise. JTG should not have a job anymore & should have been future endeavored a long-ass time ago. *Call up some new guys from NXT. Get rid of some older guys that are never going to be anything*. Make some goddamn changes. Can we get some stories, something, anything? That's at least the third time that Ryback has squashed JTG.


Ip resume they might be with the new NXT roster pics going up this week


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hope Barrett wins again but i doubt it


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

He spoke for 5 seconds and all of you are saying that was a perfect promo?

Watch him cut a 2 minute one, and then open your mouths.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

A commercial break is the right thing to do during the first half of a Randy Orton entrance.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy gets half an entrance and Barrett gets none.....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Barrett with a jobber entrance.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Wonder if Orton is gonna flip him off?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Marked for Orton giving dude the "head up" acknowledgement. Orton been hanging with some black people.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't understand how RAW goes to 3-hours every Monday & somehow that translates into us not ever getting to see entrances anymore.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

oh noes... jobber entrance for Barrett.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Barrett better win.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Wade Barrett jobber entrance..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Team Foley: Ryback, Cena, Orton
> Team Punk: ADR, Wade Barrett.........Lesnar? Really don't know who else. Miz would suck, and I'm expecting Show and Fella to rematch.


I just don't expect Lesnar. No faith in WWE to do that.

Also, jobber entrance for Wade. Where's Pyro?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Barrett didn't even get an entrance. Fuck this shit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jobber entrances for everybody!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Dat jobber entrance for Barrett


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Feed me more 
feed me more
feed me ...Punk
feed me ...Punk

yeah sure hes amazing on the mic..


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback is better off with a mouthpiece even if he's "good" on the mic it kills his mystique.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

lol orton jobbed to an elbow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Walk-In said:


> I don't understand how RAW goes to 3-hours every Monday & somehow that translates into us not ever getting to see entrances anymore.


Well to be fair Orton is second only to Taker in slow-ass entrances.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

barrett jobber entrance


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

ORTON! :mark:


..Against Barret again? He's probably going over tonight.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

So, Let's see. 

_Let's go Barret, *clap clap clapclapclap*_


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Ryback talking the talk but his performance shows he can't walk the walk. Pathetic really.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its burying time


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ugh, that Elbow Finisher is so bad.

Wish they wouldn't of ruined Barrett the way they did.

They really had a chance with him, especially with a big return he could of had.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

:lmao Barret with that jobber entrance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Orton is over with the women. Too bad none of them know he'd creep the fuck out of them in the sack.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh god dammit, they couldn't just have Barrett get the win and have that be the end of it, could they?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ryback said more than 3 words! SUCH A GOOD PROMO!!! BEST TALKER IN THE BIZ!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Doesn't anyone know that Wades open for business.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wade barret has such an small head


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Some creative signs out there haha!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Uh oh! He's Hungry!


He's obviously stealing lines from the Great One:steiner2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hope barrett doesnt job


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

blur said:


> He spoke for 5 seconds and all of you are saying that was a perfect promo?
> 
> Watch him cut a 2 minute one, and then open your mouths.


Haha, it wasn't perfect but it was adequate. Moreso than expected. It's nice to see that he most likely will be able to hold on his own on the mic.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Wade is rested and ready...yeah so were the Tigers...


too soon?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Barrett fucking sucks. Shame about his injury because it killed his momentum & in all likelihood, his professional career. I can't see him ever getting over now. He's so bland, boring, generic & just BLEH.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Mick Foley ‏@realMickFoley
> Who would YOU to see on #TeamFoley ? Us that hashtag thigamajig...maybe we can get it to trend!


-


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Orton lost his edge when he became face.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

more commercials wtf


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Ugh, that Elbow Finisher is so bad.
> 
> Wish they wouldn't of ruined Barrett the way they did.
> 
> They really had a chance with him, especially with a big return he could of had.


I've seen divas get bigger reactions than his return. 

Stick a fork in him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit Orton looks so much better with hair. Why does he insist on shaving his head nearly bald every time


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK? So we come back from commercial, missing all of the entrances, and then we go back to commercial after like two fucking minutes? Fuck you, WWE. I'm switching to MNF.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Was Barrett holding that arm that he injured?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Randy Orton starting to wake these fuckers up.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus, put the adevets before and after matches, not in the fucking middle, such a pain in the ass..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Barrett got some jobber tights on! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Black_Power said:


> Orton lost his edge when he became face.


Nah. He was still bad ass in 2010, and the first half of 2011.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Let me take a wild guess: we'll come back and SOMEHOW Barrett will have the advantage.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Dammit Orton looks so much better with hair. Why does he insist on shaving his head nearly bald every time


Because he prefers it that way. Orton only grew out his hair for a movie.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ryback should interfere in every match. He should just come out, shellshock barret and orton, and then walk back


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why has there been more jobber entrances since switching to 3 hours, so backwards.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

commercials make me sick


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

The frequency of these adverts is bordering on abuse.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is funny how Orton looks ten years younger with hair.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

What u dont get is Wade got a jobber entrance and orton got his cut short and yet we still get commercials 1 min into the match


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Why has there been more jobber entrancing since switching to 3 hours, so backwards.


We can't waste time on silly things like wrestling, that would cut into the commercial time!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Let me take a wild guess: we'll come back and SOMEHOW Barrett will have the advantage.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

that was a long break..


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Sky Movie advert in the uk on now, whats the music in the background anyone?



Django Django - Default


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> more commercials wtf


Is that the third one in 35 minutes, fark they need to go back to 2 hours!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Let me take a wild guess: we'll come back and SOMEHOW Barrett will have the advantage.


Holy shit, tell me the lotto numbers!?!?!?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

So I heard Barrett won vs Orton on Friday since I don't watch smackdown, most likely he will lose which is a shame since winning on Raw is what everyone remembers and sadly what matters most.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Let me take a wild guess: we'll come back and SOMEHOW Barrett will have the advantage.


I'm shocked. SHOCKED I tell you. No way did I see that coming.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Hopefully they're getting rid of the commercials to free up time later on....or not and they just suck lol.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton is so smooth in the ring, still best in the biz.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it my TV, or does everybody look super orange tonight?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE.

Just posting the inevitable.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Did Barrett get those tights at a flea market??


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: No one reads this, btw i did your mum...*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is it my TV, or does everybody look super orange tonight?


No i was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is it my TV, or does everybody look super orange tonight?


Haha your TV is probably cooked


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> WHAT THE FUCK? So we come back from commercial, missing all of the entrances, and then we go back to commercial after like two fucking minutes? Fuck you, WWE. I'm switching to MNF.


Good. Stay on that shit game so we don't have watch you bitch and moan anymore.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is it my TV, or does everybody look super orange tonight?


I think the lighting is a little darker. People noticed it last night for hiac too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Those tights Barrett has on are horrendous looking. Was he going for the jobber look?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is it my TV, or does everybody look super orange tonight?


Glad you said that. Thought the colour and contrast settings on my TV were fucked up for a short while.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk should convince Barret to fight for him in Survivor Series. Then team Punk would be Nexus 3.0


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JR's putting Barrett over huge here, so he's losing.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> OK, let me put it in layman's terms: You're defending WWE by agreeing with them blaming their fans.
> 
> That's what you're doing.


whats wrong with that? Most of the time, the whining about the crowd is people just bitching for the sake of bitching, b/c the product sucks. But when the WWE puts a good show on (for the most part), and the crowd still fails to react, then yes the crowd is who we should be looking at.

If the show was shit like a handful of the PPVs have been this year, then the complaints about the crowd would be unjustified. But the show was one of the better ones we've seen this year.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is it my TV, or does everybody look super orange tonight?


You're not wrong


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm such a mark for spinning sideslams.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole, that is NOT a tilt a whirl.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Is anyone watching this whilst they've got a Hurricane passing by?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Boring! Boring! Boring!
Barrett fucking sucks and some people want this boring shit as World Champion no way in hell if that ever happen I would quit watching the WWE forever.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

It's amazing how Orton can still get the crowd going nuts considering what he has done this year.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is it my TV, or does everybody look super orange tonight?


It's just Orton :torres


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yayyy


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOO WHY... fuck off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just like that.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn that match felt like it went on forever


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:buried


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

There are not enough eye rolls in the world.....


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

TheBkMogul said:


> RKO OUTTA NOWHERE.
> 
> Just posting the inevitable.


nice going nostradamus.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

An RKO out of nowhere.

Randall continues to surprise me with his innovation every time.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Randy Ortons finisher isn't the RKO, it's the RKO out of nowhere. Sad.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

They say they want to build new stars... yet anyone that has that potential is fed to made stars. That makes some sense there.......


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

NoyK said:


> It's amazing how Orton can still get the crowd going nuts considering what he has done this year.


He can get crowds into a match. Shame he can't get them into the seats.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes the boring ass loss thank god for that!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

ARE YOU READY FOR ORTON AND BIG SHOW MEGA FEUD!?!!??!1


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BOOM! 

Decent match.(Y)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Barrett doing that J.O.B! :jay2


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

In before the "Barret got buried" rants start.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay match, I guess.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I'm mad


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

RKO is now called 'RKOuttanowhere'.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ looks gorgeous.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Dat tanktop


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

A WWE EVA? wtf is that vickie?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat AJ.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why does AJ not mention Ziggler or Edge to Vicki?

Ah...never mind. fpalm


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Barrett doing that J.O.B! :jay2


OMG THIS SMILEY ALWAYS MAKE ME LAUGH 
(At least I can laugh when Barrett's losing despite being a fan ).


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Dat acting


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

AJ looks super cute tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

While randomly browsing, I came across Orton comments so I chose to turn on my reliable Raw stream and watch the match. Good to see he won. For those of you who are bitching, Orton did the job last week on Smackdown. Do you want him to lose every single match or what? As soon as a face wins a match, the heel always gets buried, isn't that right?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Orton can get any crowd to pop big, this dead audience was no different even when all he's doing for the past year is wrestling random matches every week. Orton's "meh, that's it?" attitude is pure money, they need to turn him and let him just say whatever he wants.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

These people are "wooooing" in the background all through this promo.

I fucking can't........


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Vicki Guerro...corrr would love a bit of that


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

"I want to compete, I want to be a performer again."

FUCKING CHRIST IT'S ABOUT TIME


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

You can hear Flair WOOOooooo;s from the crowd?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dear AJ..feel free to 'attach' yourself to me


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Barret's return has been a fail in fact most returns this year has been faiures.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Urgh.... Vicky.... fuckin' Vicky man.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

How Vickie calls Aj "Miss Lee" :lol 
She's so fucking awesome!! :lol


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Miz on the Survivor series poster? 

Wonder what that means, or am i thinking too much?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Aj is great actress.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

AJ's upper body looks kinda manly with that tank top (Barring the boobs). Am I the only one..?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> A WWE EVA? wtf is that vickie?


WWE is joining forces with Nerv?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wait, lol what the fuck? This story is so fucking convoluted. Since when does stepping aside as the GM revoke your contract to be a superstar? This company...:lmao


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Another commercial!!!!??


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> "I want to compete, I want to be a performer again."
> 
> FUCKING CHRIST IT'S ABOUT TIME


"The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus!" - Michael Cole


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Orton is so smooth in the ring, still best in the biz.


Best in the biz at performing simplistic movements 250 times a week. Quite a compliment.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

AJ! AJ! AJ!

AJ is gonna beat Eve for the title at Survivor Series


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Orton is so smooth in the ring, still best in the biz.


Best in the WWE? I could agree with that.

Best in the entire business? There's a few TNA guys I'd rank higher than him. I don't watch much RoH, so I can't comment, but Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Kurt Angle, Bobby Roode, James Storm, Christopher Daniels, Kazarian and Austin Aries I believe are all better in ring. Then again, I have a general problem with how WWE limits their performers so often when it comes to in ring moves. I think Orton could benefit if they gave him more room to work.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Orton getting the win back from last Friday. While not buried, there was much much wasted potential with Barrett's return. Really thought he would get involved in the title scene.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Spartacus, great gimmick for Ceasaro there.. get on it Vince.,.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler Mark said:


> A WWE EVA? wtf is that vickie?


The WWE is in dire need of EVA pilots to defend them against the TNAngels!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

UknowWho said:


> Barret's return has been a fail in fact most returns this year has been faiures.


all that bare knuckle bullshit, and he's they exact same boring self he was when he got injured


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> "The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus! The Octopus!" - Michael Cole


(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

AJ acting skills suck god get her off my TV this, 15 year old girl has no reason to be on my TV screen.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

NearFall said:


> Orton getting the win back from last Friday. While not buried, there was much much wasted potential with Barrett's return. Really thought he would get involved in the title scene.


WWE is going to stick to old tricks for the title scenes. It's like theyre afraid of making new stars. 

Yes, I'm aware Ryback was in the ME last night, but let's face it, if Cena was 100% he'd have been there.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

@HulkHogan: watching raw. hope the aj sex tape is better han mine brother


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Is the forum messed up for anyone else, there is 60+ pages and I am trying to go the the last one and it just takes me back in the 50s.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> WWE is joining forces with Nerv?


Gendo for GM


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Best in the WWE? I could agree with that.
> 
> Best in the entire business? There's a few TNA guys I'd rank higher than him. I don't watch much RoH, so I can't comment, but Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Kurt Angle, Bobby Roode, James Storm, Christopher Daniels, Kazarian and Austin Aries I believe are all better in ring. Then again, I have a general problem with how WWE limits their performers so often when it comes to in ring moves. I think Orton could benefit if they gave him more room to work.


True, I meant "biz" as another word for the company. Angle(best ever)and AJ IMO, are the best in the industry for years now.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

1/35 
Is thast shit legit
FUCK sucks to have tit's then


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

They probably should have mentioned that AJ was fired altogether. I though she was just a regular diva again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, it's Daniel Bryan


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Bryan still over as fuck


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Well...well...well...another STANDING OVATION for Daniel Bryan


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Can you imagine Vicki Gurrerro (or however its spelt) naked....I can.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:bryan :bryan :bryan :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

Why will they let Barrett lose is he going to job in less of 8 min everytime now. Damn he looked like a jobber here.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> True, I meant "biz" as another word for the company. Angle(best ever)and *AJ* IMO, are the best in the industry for years now.


But he's small and doesn't draw.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

PTP with jobber entrance. NOOOO!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Goat Face and Burny Demon Guy!!!*



kokepepsi said:


> 1/35
> Is thast shit legit
> FUCK sucks to have tit's then


rofl.. so bad.. lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Primetime Players entrance should be seen on TV at all times. The fuck is wrong with them.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

LKRocks said:


> @HulkHogan: watching raw. hope the aj sex tape is better han mine brother


:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this should have been the title match last night


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks god, no Sin Cara/Fatshirt terio.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, time for PTP to get killed by Kane.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Best in the WWE? I could agree with that.
> 
> Best in the entire business? There's a few TNA guys I'd rank higher than him. I don't watch much RoH, so I can't comment, but Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, Kurt Angle, Bobby Roode, James Storm, Christopher Daniels, Kazarian and Austin Aries I believe are all better in ring. Then again, I have a general problem with how WWE limits their performers so often when it comes to in ring moves. I think Orton could benefit if they gave him more room to work.


I wanted to put Daniel Bryan,but I read your sig,so... *trollface*.

No,really,while I don't believe that Orton's the best in the business or WWE,but he is indeed one of the best in the business,if only he didn't screw up with the two suspensions he had....


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

#Millionsofdollars


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The GOAT about to GOAT


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If Lesnar isn't part of Team Punk....


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Darrn Young starting off with..... Darren Young


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Is Raw in 10 mins or an hour and 10 mins, just double checking real quick because the tvguide.co.uk says raw started at 12:00am :S Anyone please?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Primetime Players entrance should be seen on TV at all times. The fuck is wrong with them.


Atlanta's reaction to the PTP's Entrance was GOAT, lol.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

3 hour RAW = one jobber entrance every match

Fuck off.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Bray Wyatt promos are gonna start today. My prediction. Or Ambrose appearance


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

jblvdx said:


> But he's small and doesn't draw.


I'm laughing my ass of at your mocking of those idiots that devoke their lifes to DA RATINGZ


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Primetime Players entrance should be seen on TV at all times. The fuck is wrong with them.












you ain't neva tell no lie


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Team HELL NO is the best thing going right now.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Bad booking when both teams need a win since both lost last night.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking love D BRYAN


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE Monday Night Raw featuring Daniel Bryan 

AKA: 

Repetitive Mono-Syllabic Yelling, the Show


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: JR's sticky sauce..*



FingazMc said:


> Is Raw in 10 mins or an hour and 10 mins, just double checking real quick because the tvguide.co.uk says raw started at 12:00am :S Anyone please?


In 50 mins.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_xMxIgKI4U


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is gonna main event Wrestlemania one day. He is extremely over with the crowd, WWE would be fools not to capitalize on him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Atlanta's reaction to the PTP's Entrance was GOAT, lol.


Needs to be like that every night.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

FingazMc said:


> Is Raw in 10 mins or an hour and 10 mins, just double checking real quick because the tvguide.co.uk says raw started at 12:00am :S Anyone please?



Great it did start at 12, shows how long it's been since I watched live...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*tens of dolla's tens of dolla's tens of dolla's.*


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

FingazMc said:


> Is Raw in 10 mins or an hour and 10 mins, just double checking real quick because the tvguide.co.uk says raw started at 12:00am :S Anyone please?


Started 12am UK time, USA don't put their clocks back until next week.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Darren Young: Mr. No's Day off.

Nice.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Cole with the rapid fire botches tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

FingazMc said:


> Is Raw in 10 mins or an hour and 10 mins, just double checking real quick because the tvguide.co.uk says raw started at 12:00am :S Anyone please?


Uh...Raw's been on since 12am in the UK. There's been a Punk/Foley promo, a Ryback squash match and RKO vs Wade Barratt already.

Clocks in the US haven't gone back an hour yet.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Darren O'Neil


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Darren O'Neil"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole totally butchered Darren's name there, lol.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMFAO "Mr. Darren O'neal, calls him Mr. Nose Day off" LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

''Mr. Nose day off''
-Michael Cole


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Please save us :flair3, last week was a huge disappointment in the Vince/AJ/Vickie segment, it needs to happen this week. It's just the perfect way to return to HIS crowd in his hometown.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

D-Bry is truly a household name. He's one of the guys people buy tickets to see.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Cole needs to get his shit together. :lmao


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Darren O'neal Hahahaha


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cole called him Darren oniel fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *tens of dolla's tens of dolla's tens of dolla's.*


theyre struggling right now just to make fiddy cent


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> all that bare knuckle bullshit, and he's they exact same boring self he was when he got injured


He has the skills and the look, but is poorly booked and doesn't have the talent to help elevate him. Consistency and WWE shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Bray Wyatt promos are gonna start today. My prediction. Or Ambrose appearance


When is Bray actually scheduled back from injury?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

PYP are just walking stereotypes. Why can't they be white?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *tens of dolla's tens of dolla's tens of dolla's.*


ZING!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So my idea is that AJ and Cena were meeting to discuss an alleged affair Cena had after being drugged one night by Zack Ryder (as revenge for the Eve thing), and the scandal is that a woman (played by some random ugly chick, but she has to be taller than Cena) is now pregnant and she says its Cena's child. This woman has many substance abuse problems, and the suggestive photos of Dixie and AJ were taken during a private meeting to discuss how they were going to take care of this. Meanwhile, Christopher Daniels and Kazarian believe that AJ fathered a bastard child with Claire Lynch and are trying to use it to destroy his career.

Oh wait, I accidentally got off track and started talking about a TNA storyline. My apologies, they are SO similar after all (and by that I mean completely stolen).

At least in TNA we got some awesome Daniels/AJ matches, and of course Kaz and Daniels were absolute gold through the whole thing. This time around, they don't have anybody to at least make the pain tolerable.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

CM Punk - Repetive and Boring...Best in world...blah blah....respect...blah blah...best in the world again....blah blah

Team Hell No - Repetitive but interesting, although I think it is cos of Kane's randomness.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

What is the fucking point of watching if 80% of the matches have a PREDICTABLE BLATANT JOBBER ENTRANCE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I like Team Hello No, but PTP needs some shine


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*well they have ran this into the ground.*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone else getting bored of Team Hell No doing the same thing every single time they come out to the ring?

D-Bry deserves better than this.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I never get tired of their squabbling. At least so far.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> When is Bray actually scheduled back from injury?


I am pretty sure he has cut promos at recent nxt tapings Can't wait for him to be on raw


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The jobber entrance guys all lost so far?? 

 predictable..


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow that WMD looks nasty in slow-motion


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seeing Sheamus get punched not once but twice is always a great thing to witness.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Team Hell No is running out of steam, think they'll finally turn DB face after they break up.

Can't wait for this fuckery coming up next.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *well they have ran this into the ground.*


Isn't that WWEs motto now?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Team Hell No is still the only thing that doesn't make me question why.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't wait until the end of the week to get this new WWE 13 game.

Odds are, the storylines will be way better than anything in the TV shows at the moment.

Just like last year's game. And the year's before it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

I predict the next segment will do a 2.89 quarter hour rating, then the one after that a 2.75, then the one after that a 2.73, then the one after that a 2.80. What do you guys think?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Bryan needs to go on to bigger things where he isn't limited to a comedic gimmick wether it be heel or face.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I am pretty sure he has cut promos at recent nxt tapings Can't wait for him to be on raw


Thanks. Can't wait to see him neither!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ's sex tape time... Rise above the money shot.*



MrMeki said:


> Wow that WMD looks nasty in slow-motion


Great innit? i was really suprised by the match last night, i expected it to blow..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

You know what, D-Bry really could main event Wrestlemania someday. The guy has "it"


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder what level of fuckery this segment will be.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright, the badness is up next! Any final thoughts before we see just how awful it really, truly is? I myself think it will be slightly above Katie Vick, but lower than Mae Young and the hand (because at least that gave us a funny cameo at Raw 1000).


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This better be fudgin' good...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Claire Lynch > AJ Lee.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Queen Akasha said:


> I wonder what level of fuckery this segment will be.


Over 9000!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> I predict the next segment will do a 2.89 quarter hour rating, then the one after that a 2.75, then the one after that a 2.73, then the one after that a 2.80. What do you guys think?


Who cares. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

All the story's will be attitude era story's (Y)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

And the Cena has to be in every stroyline continues

He was the Nexus's bigger picture
He will rise about the hate
He will make Punk earn his respect
He will sleep with AJ to get her fired
He did it for the Rock
He was the second gunman behind the grassy knole
He sank the Titanic


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> So my idea is that AJ and Cena were meeting to discuss an alleged affair Cena had after being drugged one night by Zack Ryder (as revenge for the Eve thing), and the scandal is that a woman (played by some random ugly chick, but she has to be taller than Cena) is now pregnant and she says its Cena's child. This woman has many substance abuse problems, and the suggestive photos of Dixie and AJ were taken during a private meeting to discuss how they were going to take care of this. Meanwhile, Christopher Daniels and Kazarian believe that AJ fathered a bastard child with Claire Lynch and are trying to use it to destroy his career.
> 
> Oh wait, I accidentally got off track and started talking about a TNA storyline. My apologies, they are SO similar after all (and by that I mean completely stolen).
> 
> At least in TNA we got some awesome Daniels/AJ matches, and of course Kaz and Daniels were absolute gold through the whole thing. This time around, they don't have anybody to at least make the pain tolerable.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Team Hell No is becoming unbearable at this point.

Vince loved the horrendous Claire Lynch act and copying the same thing? Really? At least they had great performers in AJ/Daniels/Kaz to make it work. This is just pointless TV because who is going to wrestle? Cena and Ziggler? I don't see Cena and Ziggler main eventing a PPV. 

RAW GM, 9pm, can only mean one thing - WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Raw is nice so far. 

...and still 2 hours and 3 minutes.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: The casino girl in the UK ads is hot...*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Claire Lynch > AJ Lee.


She was fuck awful.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

MrMeki said:


> All the story's will be attitude era story's (Y)


It's fucking stories man, c'mon. Story's?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

They job an actual tag team not two individuals joining forces whom will split up soon, if they want to actually build up the division they have to build up actual tag teams since the rest are just temps.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I really don't know if I want to watch the next half hour..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Set your phasers to disappointment! Worst angle of the year coming up!

Oh and for that guy a few pages back that asked if anyone else was sick of Bryan/Kane, I've been sick of them since August.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Well here we go. Let's where this is going. I'm actually kinda pumped for this storyline.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i love the Smackdown adverts during the Raw show right after a PPV. "Did sheamus win?!" and i guarantee that before the show's over, Cole's gunna make a comment about how Show won the title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vickie's proof: a video tape from Bubba Clem's house.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

It's it (what is it?)


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

"Live the revolution" Yea now Punk's a heel and no one is supposed to like him...


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: AJ's sex tape time... Rise above the money shot.*



wkdsoul said:


> Great innit? i was really suprised by the match last night, i expected it to blow..


It was my MOTN. I really liked it. Also happy Sheamus lost his title


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: The casino girl in the UK ads is hot...*



wkdsoul said:


> She was fuck awful.


AJ Lee is fuck awful. I completely agree.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Corporation 2012: Punk, referee, Heyman


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol, the pure anger in this thread is comedy.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This show needs .. SOMETHING. Something unexpected. A swerve. 2 more hours. Make me happy WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at that shot of Maddox there.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


>


That baby shower is still my pick for #1 best segment of 2012. Kaz and Daniels were money. The AJ Styles doll was just amazing.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Enter Ambrose 

Sent from my DROIDX using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I was kind of expecting Foley to say "YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH" there.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

This is going to be horrible.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

DAT 'DICK PUNCH'


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

My foot was ON THE ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPES!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Maddox is just righting a previous wrong


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

Man this show is so good, so many things are intresting.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Do we really need a *slow-motion* nut shot?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God she is imitating Johnny Ace.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Maddox for President.,.,*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> AJ Lee is fuck awful. I completely agree.


She's a hella of a better actress than Lynch,


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

I guess Maddox will be on Team Punk 

Sent from my DROIDX using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Trying to endure this segment without pressing the mute button..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My name is Vickie Guerrero. And I have no entrance music


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Vickie's actually been having lesbian sex with AJ for the last month.

SWERVE!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, now the thing I'm excited for days!! :mark:

(I'm so lost.)


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I have no interest whatsoever in this angle but if it keeps Cena away from the ME it's okay..I guess


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck bring back as AJ as GM, bring back Regal.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

can't we just shoot her?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

"Cena touched me in my no no place"


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Vicki's promos always sound horribly uncomfortable. Her cadence is so awkward.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Slow motion low blows are always funny.

Vickie's really gone a long time without ever having music. Its kinda impressive.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Jaww Cena


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Maddox for President.,.,*



wkdsoul said:


> She's a hella of a better actress than Lynch,


You trippin. Claire brought in dem ratings.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Maddox for President.,.,*



wkdsoul said:


> She's a hella of a better actress than Lynch,


YOU TAKE THAT BACK!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

How has the show been so far. Heading home right now to catch the rest of it unless my power goes out. Sandy is fucking brutal right now.


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope Vickie isn't the GM for long, I can't stand her voice.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, baloney fudgin' mustard.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

WE WANT :flair3 WE WANT :flair3 WE WANT :flair3 WE WANT :flair3 WE WANT :flair3

Hope it's not just a pointless Cena/AJ promo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't wait for Cena's new shirt next week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Once again, AJ is being accused of romantic relationships with wrestlers BY A PERSON WHO HAS ROMANTIC RELATIONSHIPS WITH WRESTLERS ALL THE FUCKING TIME WHILE SHE WAS IN CHARGE!!!!! 

Also, AJ also lost her job and Vickie has it, so why even push the issue?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BORING!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena with a Pink-as-hell titantron just looks so terrible.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

For a guy facing public humiliation and a gigantic scandal, Cena is pretty chipper.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Please bring DA WRESTLING GAWWWWWD NOWWW!! get this no talented idiot away from my TV


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Dat pink.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I think the only time Cena took off his kneepads was when he gave em to AJ.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena always has to come out waving his hands in the hair and smiling like he just don't care

WORD


lol I don't even know...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fuck bring back as AJ as GM, bring back Regal.


nope...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Serious Cena voice.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Can't wait for Cena's new shirt next week.


It's most likely going to be something very masculine.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Maddox for President.,.,*



NikkiSixx said:


> YOU TAKE THAT BACK!


Daniels was the best thing in that angle by miles..


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Am I the only one that cant stand Ric Flair?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Once again, AJ is being accused of romantic relationships with wrestlers BY A PERSON WHO HAS ROMANTIC RELATIONSHIPS WITH WRESTLERS ALL THE FUCKING TIME WHILE SHE WAS IN CHARGE!!!!!
> 
> Also, AJ also lost her job and Vickie has it, so why even push the issue?


Because John Cena needed more storylines of course.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Even Cena knows this is stupid.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Planned all along! Congrats creative team.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He definitely wants to go In and Out...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

IN AND OUT BURGER LOL FUCKING FUNNY


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Is that the evidence? Really? REALLY?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess this is why Cena got a divorce from his wife. He cheated on his wife with AJ.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

DAT HUG!!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ this shit.

Waiting for Cena to no-sell this entire thing.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

anyone saw the guy flipping off cena in the crowd?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

"I was trying to suffocate her in my pecs, Vickie"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Dat slow motion. :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

That hug had bad touch written all over it.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cena did have the rape eyes in that pic


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

This is damning.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Dark pink shirt next week....

RISE ABOVE AFFAIRS!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Once again, AJ is being accused of romantic relationships with wrestlers BY A PERSON WHO HAS ROMANTIC RELATIONSHIPS WITH WRESTLERS ALL THE FUCKING TIME WHILE SHE WAS IN CHARGE!!!!!
> 
> Also, AJ also lost her job and Vickie has it, so why even push the issue?


Your trying to find logic....with this show!?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

WTF is this shit! hahahahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Slow-motion hug = Cena's balls bouncing off AJ's chin.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Maddox for President.,.,*

LOL at all the lies and excuses Cena is pulling out of his ass to cover up his affair.



wkdsoul said:


> Daniels was the best thing in that angle by miles..


And yet once Claire left TNA they had to kill the angle. Why? Because she was the heart and soul of that story.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

If they bring Cena's real life wife into this segment, I'll fucking lose it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

DAT EVIDENCE


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Pretty bad reaction for Cena when he came out...kind of horrible


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

What is this fuckery? Bring on the sex tape!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Romantic dinner = Cena TShirt.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

He wears his Rise Above Cancer shirt to dinner....................................................


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

John Cena lmao he was wearing the breast cancer t - shirt !! lmao I can't take wrestling sometimes


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This is awful fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao this shit*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAOOOO Cena at dinner with the breast cancer shirt 
Oh god


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The WWE needs to stop bullshittng and bring Chris hero to the main roster


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Such a shit storyline.

In the restaurant with his wrestling gear :lmao.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This fool still wears his merchandise to a date.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

This is hurting my intelligence. Save.me.Sandow


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cena wearing his best wrestling shirt! HAHA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena in his rise above cancer shirt at a dinner.:lmao

Barney froot loop ass.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

He wore that stupid shirt to dinner? Lawd...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena has dinner wearing merchandise


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao

cena wearing dat shirt to a dinner at (what looks like) a nice restaurant.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:lmao I can't. He's wearing his shirt at the dinner :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

A storyline where JOHN CENA is the logical person.

How.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena dressed fancy for that dinner


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

lmao @ that picture


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Who gives a fuck if their dating?

Seriously, who gives a shit? Why is this supposed to be a big deal?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Oncoming Brazzers logo


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Cena looked like a pedofile there.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Holy shit it is the TNA storyline again. Guess next week we'll get a shitty tape recording with AJ and Cena talking about his dad's birthday.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

dat boy Cena


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

ToxieDogg said:


> If they bring Cena's real life wife into this segment, I'll fucking lose it.


TBH, I wouldn't be surprised if this is based on the allegations of Cena being a womanizer/cheating on his wife. Vince loves to base his storylines on shit that goes on backstage.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Was that not the elevator?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Riveting stuff here.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dat Cena's looking worried now....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

John boy. You know you were balls deep in it. Behave yo'self.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I see that WWE has hired the TNA camera man.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They were planning a surprise birthday party.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Maddox for President.,.,*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> And yet once Claire left TNA they had to kill the angle. Why? Because she was the heart and soul of that story.


Oh c'mon she was integral to the storyline, you know being the one carrying the kid, but shes a shit actress


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

BOOM! YOU JUST GOT LYNCHED!

Wait, that sounds wrong...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

A new Cena meme has occurred.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

SHE WAS ON THE WRONG FLOOR!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And yes, they are totally ripping off the AJ/Dixie angle from like 4 months ago AND I HATED IT THEN TOO!!!! 

WHY OH WHY WOULD YOU FUCKING REPEAT THIS!!! 

Cena: "That depends on what the definition of is is"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Cena got it in


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

and the jorts! haha


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Cena wears his ring gear on dates 

Sent from my DROIDX using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

Affairs aren't PG.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

LOVE IN AN ELEVATOR. LIVING IT UP WHEN I'M GOING DOWN.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao this is painful.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd made me lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince is trolling his poor ex wife.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> :lmao I can't. He's wearing his shirt at the dinner :lmao :lmao :lmao


That killed me. Business dinner in jorts and merch.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Vickie is definitely playing the role of Cena's ex-wife. John must have told Vince about some conversation he had with the former Mrs. Cena.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

END THIS


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

YOU GOT BUSTED! :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

YOU ARE BUSTED chant, lol!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> :lmao I can't. He's wearing his shirt at the dinner :lmao :lmao :lmao


*:lmao fucking GOLD!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Just fucking blocked the toilet again, although it was more fun than this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck, this storyline is a waste of time


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You want pussy chants lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Vickie is horrible.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol "You Go Busted"


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

She's fucking John Cena...

on the bed, in the car, up against the mini bar....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

He WALKED HER TO HER DOOR? That's LITERALLY having sex with her.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol This is some bullshit.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Cena called Vickie ugly. Be a star Cena. Be a star.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Dis ***** lyin'


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

All Cena's female fans don't know what to think.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

This is like watching mid-school he said she said love drama.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What.....the......fuck?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

2 people 1 elevator.

AND ZIGGLER!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ziggler, please beat Cena to death with the case... Please.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Feel sorry for Cena, getting a lot of shit from the crowd.

Shit segment though.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

maybe tonight's the night that Dolph cuts *that* promo....nah, doubt it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vickie: "Oh hey, here comes the guy I fraternize with currently. He'll expose you and AJ for fraternizing!"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3Yrhv33Zb8


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler.. with promo time? 

Please don't fail.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank fuck for Ziggler.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I've never been more happy to see Ziggler in my life


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this is a great way to waste 20 minutes.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I, uh, I, uh, I fucked her okay?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh shit... is this going where I think it's going?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

ZIGGLES TO THE RESCUE!!!!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow, Vickie is making the worst and the least logical argument ever. Damn, the PG Era sucks for segments like this.

Besides, how the hell is that "controversial?" It certainly isn't an affair since he's divorced.

The logic in this story is lacking, severely.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> SHE WAS ON THE WRONG FLOOR!


:lmao


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this is such a fucking awful story line fpalm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Save. Us. Dolph.

He gonna job to Cena tho


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cena getting killed by Vickie on the mic. ETHER!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Caught with his pants down. Cheating fucker. :lol

They should bring Joey Greco in to interview him.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

So Cena Ziggles at Survivor Series?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> All Cena's female fans don't know what to think.


Do any of us?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

"Really uncomfortable situation for...."

THE FANS!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

If this leads to Rock (WWE champ) vs Cena (WHC) at WM 28..... 

:fpalm


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh fuck kill me now please 


Also Cena wearing his shirt to dinner fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't stop laughing about this. Cena is like the angry 12 year old lashing out at people when busted for some action.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Are they grade school students?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Okay okay, I admit that I'm a little dissapointed.. but... whatever. :lol



> Also Cena wearing his shirt to dinner


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena seriously is one of the worst "stars" in the history of the business.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Maddox for President.,.,*



Flocka Ambrose said:


> :lmao I can't. He's wearing his shirt at the dinner :lmao :lmao :lmao


Holy shit, he was. The dude wears a suit to the gym, but goes in his shitty shirts to fancy restaurants.



wkdsoul said:


> Oh c'mon she was integral to the storyline, you know being the one carrying the kid, but shes a shit actress


Lynch was the best thing in that angle and the ratings proved this. Stop living a life of denial.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Fuck off I thought Ziggler was going to announce Flair as his new manager. BOOOOO


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Honestly, the fact that with The Showoff out there in the ring Cena didn't mention that he and Vickie actually do the same thing they're accusing him off, for his character to not notice/mention that, goes beyond me.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What a fucking terrible segment. 

OH Hey dolph-nice cash in last night. Oh wait you're full of shit.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

This is just like the Claire Lynch story.... just way worse.

Kofi vs. Cesaro or... Fuckery vs. Boredom


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> :lmao I can't. He's wearing his shirt at the dinner :lmao :lmao :lmao


I ALMOST PEED MYSELF WHEN I SAW THAT :lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Ziggler got dem roots done. (Y)


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

So Cena + Vicky + AJ + Ziggles = Database falls asleep and forgets to respond to requests?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> this is a great way to waste 20 minutes.


Same thing I say after every Cena match week to week but with Vickie out there killing him on the mic? It worked out.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This confirms the Cena/Ziggler feud, freeing up Punk for Ryback.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And to think they haven't even introduced the pregnant crack whore yet?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Claire Lynch sucks balls.....*



Omega_VIK said:


> I, uh, I, uh, I fucked her okay?


but i make love to you honey..

tried that excuse doesnt' work..


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> It certainly isn't an affair since he's divorced.
> 
> The logic in this story is lacking, severely.


No he isn't. They reconciled.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a fucking waste of time.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

No wonder his wife divorced him. Yeah I went there


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That's it? That's fucking it? No payoff, no Flair, just a horrible copy of the AJ/Daniels storyline? Can't believe I even expected something from this company today.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kofi vs Cesaro? Yes please(Y)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol, I'm still cracking up over his "going out" attire.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cesaro will squash Kofi


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Well Cena's tapping AJ then...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god. What a fucked up angle.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Want to see whats going on with Sheamus

and want to know the Punk and Foley teams, fuck the rest of this shit.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Fuck it next week on RAW bring Jennifer Flowers back to discuss affairs in WWE history lets get Terri, Jackie, Sable, Chyna, Lita (Matt Hardy can have a chair next too the grapes stand), AJ and christ even tifany and lets have ourselves a real conversation lets check the view.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I still :lmao at Cena wearing his gear at dinner.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok so the person in charge of Raw is more concerned about an affair between a diva and a wrestler than the fucking CORRUPTION of a WWE Title match? 

Who writes this shit?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So where's flair :troll


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Kofi's chest makes me want to raise money for a corrective surgery for him. The fuck is with it and why is it like that?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOL that was a HORRIBLE segment with Vickie/Cena and Ziggler. 


Can't wait for the whole survivor series match thing. That's the only thing to look forward to.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

So if Cena and AJ had an affair, why is AJ the only one who lost her job?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Shit.. I have the feeling Kofi will win... 
Please be wrong, me.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone else think the Cena/Zigg feud is to continue the Punk/Ryback one?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> I ALMOST PEED MYSELF WHEN I SAW THAT :lmao


Damn how lazy are they? Couldn't change his damn clothes???


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao as bad as that was *and it was fucking terrible* the crowd ate it up.... :lmao

Also, I thought Cena was above the name calling bullying... oh wait... he's not.*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dude,that was a nice shirt Cena messed up. Ziggler should beat his ass.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Are we also going to see the cocaine that fueled the creative process?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Well guys, we aint getting Flair


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> That's it? That's fucking it? No payoff, no Flair, just a horrible copy of the AJ/Daniels storyline? Can't believe I even expected something from this company today.


Flair would have came out and said he was stylin' and profilin' on that ass for months now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz looks badass


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

What a horrible show......they really deserve these low ratings. This willbe the last time i watch this garbage,.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bloody hell is AJ the biggest slag in WWE history? hahaha (Kayfabe)


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I haven't cared about Cesaro since Aksana stopped being with him.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow Cesaro..."yea? Go?" While camera is in you live. Lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This crowd has been a million times better than yesterday's so far...


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh fuck now cesaro is dribbling shit out of his mouth


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

The Great Below said:


> lol, I'm still cracking up over his "going out" attire.


How narcissistic of him.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

Lol at Cena's dinner attire. This shit harkens back to the early to mid-nineties WWF. These aren't people. They're cartoon characters.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Just got home  did I miss a terrible segment. Those are must see tv


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cesaro dissing fat kids? I love it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

C'mon now, this must be the cheapest heat tactic in history.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

yay for obese kids.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Flair would have came out and said he was stylin' and profilin' that ass for months now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

this promo is directed at the IWC


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

PREACH IT CESARO!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol at Cesaro calling kids fat hahahahah


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JOEY THE WILDCAT!!!!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Americans are fat. No one knew this


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lol CESARO !!!! hahahaha!! 


AHAHA FAT POWER RANGER!!! x'DDDDDD


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

fat power ranger...is MVP back..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ludvig Borga would be proud.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, someone actually wrote that for him.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

hahaha, pretty good short promo from Cesaro


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> What a horrible show......they really deserve these low ratings. This willbe the last time i watch this garbage,.


See you next week :cheer


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Laughed a lot at that promo. Cesaro is awesome.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

SOS!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MY NAME AINT SHELTON

Should be a good match.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Borias said:


> I haven't cared about Cesaro since Aksana stopped being with him.


This. (and barely at that)


..and why did they break them up? Was anything ever said about that?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Fat Power Ranger :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Flair would have came out and said he was stylin' and profilin' on that ass for months now.


:lmao:lmao

Cesaro talking about fat kids. Not being a star.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

A good promo from Cesaro. They need to change that man's music though ASAP


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Did Ceasaro just drop a Power Ranger reference?

God damn, they ain't been relevant for over 10 years lol


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cesaro finally getting a bit of heel heat :mark:

REALLY hope Joey doesn't go over here.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cesaro to go over please.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Kofi hurt his ankle on that spin.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Cesaro just brought it. The Rock would be proud of that promo.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Cole's certainly changed his tune on The Miz hasn't he?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


>


AJ LEE GET READY. THE WRESTLING GOD IS GONNA SOFTEN U UP. COME TAKE A RIDE ON SPACE MOUNTAIN. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

pewpewpew said:


> Did Ceasaro just drop a Power Ranger reference?
> 
> God damn, they ain't been relevant for over 10 years lol


Surprisingly the show is still running.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


>


:lmao Damn, I have to give you more rep for that.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Fat power ranger :lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Good classic heel promo by Cesaro. #FatPowerRanger




gobsayscomeon said:


> I am suspicious that Ryback has an unimpressive penis


Why are you thinking of his penis? fpalm


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Love Cesaro!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Power Rangers??? Who looks up the pop references for this shit?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jesus, the Miz is annoying.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

pewpewpew said:


> Did Ceasaro just drop a Power Ranger reference?
> 
> God damn, they ain't been relevant for over 10 years lol


Vince probably didn't know that. You know him


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

what happened to Cole fangirling for Miz?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

No one notice Zigglers terrible mullet hair cut?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Cesaro has to go over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JR's like enough of this shit.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Jesus, the Miz is annoying.


Agree on both.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

OMGdszzz i hate MURICA!! MURICAS ARE FAT AND STUPIDZZZ HATE ME HATE ME 

Worst than Vickies shit heat


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> That's it? That's fucking it? No payoff, no Flair, just a horrible copy of the AJ/Daniels storyline? Can't believe I even expected something from this company today.


This company can't even get the bad stuff right, let alone the good stuff. This was supposed to be so bad it was kinda entertaining. They can't even make it ENTERTAINING bad. It was dull and boring bad.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Miz stuttering like a motherfucker.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

those fucking usa chants lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> Why are you thinking of his penis? fpalm


Why aren't you?


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Why's the Spanish announce table there..?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> #FatPowerRanger


LET'S MAKE IT TREND WORLDWIDE!!! GO!! :lol


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Kofi got hurt.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

These guys are both champs and i couldn;t give a fuck about either at this point, sad state of affairs in the WWE,

The IC belt was put on the future guy, the guy to watch, they telling me Kofi is gonna be WHC or WWE champ??? wtf..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Cesaro taking a page of Scotty's play book


HE'S FAT


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Fat Power Rangers :steiner2 :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So it's going to break into a tag match, right?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

They're chanting USA, yet niether Kofi or Antonio are from the states.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF? Since when were the Spanish Commentators on Raw?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

R-Truth appearance...........in the DU RAG.:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SinJackal said:


> Good classic heel promo by Cesaro. #FatPowerRanger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nash


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh god completely forgot Truth existed.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh why.. I was enjoying Miz and Cesaro.. Screw you R-Truth. 

Dat Miz and Cesaro... awesome.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

MIZ RAN FROM TRUTH WHILE HE WAS TAKING HIS JACKET OFF


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT ZOOKEEPAH AND DAT WILDCAT


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cesaro will be a star


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

R TROOF


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Aw fuck. More tag team bullshit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is there a reason they have Cesaro against non-Americans?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The only man who can wear a doo rag in a suit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cesaro getting his ass knocked out of the ring by Truth?

Fuck that.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Cesaro vs Truth for the US Title. Obvious


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damn does Truth ALWAYS have a stiffy? fuck-sake... that four hour rule, Truth... go get help!*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm....I thought those nerds broke up?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> R-Truth appearance...........in the DU RAG.:lmao


:lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks like we have 2 members for each of Punk and Foley's team


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> So it's going to break into a tag match, right?


Now hol' on just a minute, playa.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Those non americans and their crazy passports


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


He spoke for 10 seconds and he wasn't horrible so apparently he's amazing to some people now.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BROCK LESNAR ON TEAM PUNK? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Was anyone hoping for an R-Truth heel turn then?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

funny they dont show the Shows final punch to win the title cuz it looked bad


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


FEED ME PUNK.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool. Feels like we haven't seen R truth in forever


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


FEED ME PUNK!!


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Why does everyone keep bringing up Flair? is he scheduled to be here tonight?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't mind Team Foley vs. Team Punk at SS.

I just wish they at least teased it some before tonight because it certainly just feels like it's out of nowhere.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


He said he's going after punk and there will be a rematch.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


Feed me Punk.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Teams revealed tonight already? Holy crap, awesome.

And I love how they don't mention that Big Show kicked out of the Brogue Kick. Commentators are so biased with face/heels.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Someone will go trough a table tonight. Them Spanish announcers really have it bad.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Commercial, so reminder: #FatPowerRanger

GO!!!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Sheamus feuding with Punk over the WWE title will be a good idea.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> Feed me Punk.





Pronk25 said:


> FEED ME PUNK!!





KuritaDavion said:


> FEED ME PUNK.


:lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: So being IC Champ., Kofi for WWE champ next year?*



Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


I'm not hurt by the loss, i seek revenge.. Feed me Punk, Feed me Punk, Feed me Punk...

DONE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I bet Truth goes to random divas in the locker room and says "Bitch braid my hair."


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Teams revealed tonight already? Holy crap, awesome.
> 
> And I love how they don't mention that Big Show kicked out of the Brogue Kick. Commentators are so biased with face/heels.


Cause apparently no one has kicked out of the KO punch so it's supposed to be an impressive feat to do so.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Doing the whole teams tonight?!

Foley: Ryback, Orton, Sheamus, Rey, Sin Cara
Punk: Punk, Del Rio, Big Show, Team Hell No

Possibly? Even though Hell No are kinda face? Will be interesting. I'm hoping Ambrose and Lesnar in there but that's optimisitc.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm still waiting for WWE to give someone a Westboro Baptist Church gimmick.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Cole Bashing Miz..?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> WTF? Since when were the Spanish Commentators on Raw?


Someones going through it


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


Feed me more
feed me more 
feed me punk 
feed me punk

*unintelligible grunting*


your welcome


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Was anyone hoping for an R-Truth heel turn then?


R-Truth and Lil' Jimmy VS Kofi and Lil' Joey, book it!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Truth...stop shucking. Goddamn!


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


Same old shit.

Punk and Foley talking, Ryback interrupts, CM Punk runs away.

Ryback talks saying revenge is a sign of weakness and goes onto to chant feed me punk.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


Revenge is an admission of pain

I'm not hurt. I am hungry

Feed me Punk


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, wasnt Truth suspended like a year ago or something? i didnt know he was still employed.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

DAT ZOOKEEPER COMIN WITH DAT DUUUUURAG AND ORANGE SHIRT FOR CANCER TO SAVE HIS FRIEND KOFI WHO IS JUST LIKE HIS FRIEND JOHNNY AND RANDY.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: So being IC Champ., Kofi for WWE champ next year?*



wkdsoul said:


> I'm not hurt by the loss, i seek revenge.. Feed me Punk, Feed me Punk, Feed me Punk...
> 
> DONE.


I thought he said more.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ether said:


> Missed the first 30 mins of Raw, can someone give me a quick summary of Ryback's promo?


FEED ME MORE! FEED ME PUNK!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not enjoying this, is it my cynicism or is it just shit?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> Wow, wasnt Truth suspended like a year ago or something? i didnt know he was still employed.


Kofi/Truth were a tag team for quite awhile.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Cause apparently no one has kicked out of the KO punch so it's supposed to be an impressive feat to do so.


and there building Shaemus still, not show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Lil Jimmy hides in Truth's pants...holy fuck.*


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello No on Foleys team and Rhode scholars with Punk.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> I don't mind Team Foley vs. Team Punk at SS.
> 
> I just wish they at least teased it some before tonight because it certainly just feels like it's out of nowhere.


They need this episode to help with the build up, Survivor Series is only 3 weeks away.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Doing the whole teams tonight?!
> 
> Foley: Ryback, Orton, Sheamus, Rey, Sin Cara
> Punk: Punk, Del Rio, Big Show, Team Hell No
> ...


Daniel Bryan is a face now (Kane is allways a tweener like Taker)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I'm still waiting for WWE to give someone a Westboro Baptist Church gimmick.


Why the hell would you want that?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I missed something, did they say they're revealing everyone on each team tonight?

That's kinda...rushed.

"You crapped on the tradition of Hell in a Cell last night"

"This belt is tradition, Mick! Speaking of tradition, wanna have a traditional Survivor Series match in 3 weeks?"

"Yeah, sure, sounds like fun."

"The teams are picked tonight folks!"


Must be pretty convenient that Brock just HAPPENS to have that date available. What if he said "sorry Paul, me and the wife have a bridge game with the Hendersons that night"?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn, those WWE fans are fast. :lol










Link


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I bet Truth goes to random divas in the locker room and says "Bitch braid my hair."


:lmao :lmao 
Picturing it with his voice and that crazed look on his face. That image is not going to disappear soon.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

COME HERE AJ ILL PUT A 2000 DOLLAR GUCCI CONDOM ON FOR YA BABY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Vickie looking for fap material.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lol sweet nothings

AJ with more of DAT ACTING

Edit: Seriously, this crowd keeps doing the "WOOOOOOOOOOOOO" during the backstage segments.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vickie, just ask how big Cena's junk is, you know you want to.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Get Vickie off my fucking screen.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT SURVIVOR SERIES POSTER


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So AJ hasn't moved since the last promo


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

Foley is one of the most overrated stars ever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I bet Truth goes to random divas in the locker room and says "Bitch braid my hair."


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

They said nobody has kicked out of Brouge Kick....HHH?

Mind, HHH would probably kick out even after being hit by a lorry.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Just make a sex tape AJ, for god's sake!!! I'll put you on my screensaver, put you on my favourites, your problems will be solved!!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This storyline is reminding me of Obama/Romney debates:

"You did this"
"No I didn't" 
"You did that"
"No I didn't"


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Foley overrated? I actually think he's underrated


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Somebody is Hacksawing it up in the background!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao did anyone hear that fan shout "hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!" ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Vickie looking for fap material.


Yeah cause that bitch is dry as the grand canyon.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Anyone else hear Hacksaw in the crowd?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

"HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Wait.. Beth is still employed?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Some of the sounds made by the people in the crowd make me wonder about wrestling fans...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BETH PHOENIX I HAVE MISSED YOU!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oooooooooookay*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol at the guy doing Dugan's chant.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth to job to AJ


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

High_King said:


> They said nobody has kicked out of Brouge Kick....HHH?


WWE doesn't care much for history.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao She's about to leave without a care in the world, and Vickie just hires her?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WHO SENT THE TEXT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even money AJ beats Beth clean.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking stupid.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

3MB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

3MB lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, a Beth match?


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

did anyone else hear that massive one man HOE chant!?!? lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

YES! THE 3MB, BAYBAY!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat verbal contract! Also I didn't know Beth was still around.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

3MB DRUNK AND COKED OUT.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

3MB segment lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

What kind of fuckery is this?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Heath Slater is THE motherfucking BAUSS!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

FUCK!!! AJ IS GONNA WRESTLE TONIGHT?????? 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

This is awesome!! 
Please don't be an interrupting match or something! 


OKAY FORGET WHAT I WAS SAYING 3 MB IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING RIGHT NOW


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Drew looks so ****

FUCKING LOL


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Jinder stands out like a giant wart on a cheerleaders nose. *


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew in this promo....lmao.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

LMAO, 3MB "Behind the Music".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew...why?
What is this? This is the worst fucking day ever.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Mahal is such a raisin in the popcorn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol at Drew in that cowboy hat.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't know what to say...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao.....I can't even..........


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG this 3MB interview :lmao


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

3 jobbers


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

3MB is the raddest of all Rad Bromances.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Even money AJ beats Beth clean.


Either that or Vicki ends up screwing AJ over.

How's that split with Punk working for you, Beth? :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Job squad is here, baby!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Seriously, why did Vince approve of this shit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Yeah, I can kinda see where Jinder got the reputation for being the 'fun' one from.

:lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

They remind me of Du' Jour.. for those of you with a crap film knowledge..


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

For being the fun one.. dead stare. PRICELESS


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

pewpewpew said:


> Revenge is an admission of pain
> 
> I'm not hurt. I am hungry
> 
> Feed me Punk


Sounds like material for a snickers commercial.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I laugh just looking at Slater for one second, man oh man. :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Three Man fucking Band :mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO JINDER. 

AAAAND MY POWER WENT OUT NOOO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

3MB! 

McIntyre looks awesome.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I am dying. I can't. :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BEST. STABLE. EVAH


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Drew does actually look like he belongs in a rock band...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Jinder Mahal. 

This got damn company :lmao.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy fuck Jinder this is too funny for WWE.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Remember when mostly everyone said the dirt sheets were wrong about Mahal and McIntyre getting a push? Yeah, I hope this shuts them up.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

omfg lolololol


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Lol at Jinder hahaha


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is so fucking awesome. That group should win ALL the titles. So much win.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Beth Phoenix vs AJ...should be a good match.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

LMFAO 3MB is pure gold. Oh my god.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

More like 3mJ.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

this is below anything i have ever seen


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Cole: "Absolutely riveting" LOL!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

gang signs


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

3MB is the greatest thing to happen in wrestling in a decade


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF was that?!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

My douche chills got douche chills watching that.

:lmao JR.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

The B sign didnt quite work


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

3MB BAAAAYYYYBBBBEEEEHHHHH


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JR is not amused.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Queen Akasha said:


> Seriously, why did Vince approve of this shit.


Meth is a hell of a drug


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK VINCE LOL:lmao:lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> They remind me of Du' Jour.. for those of you with a crap film knowledge..


Dujour means crash positions!

(And bite your tongue - Josie and the Pussycats is a CLASSIC.)


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

3MB? Raw is just a joke.


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

3MB behind the music.:lol


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

That was perfect.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao JR clowning those fools


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Gotta admit, 3MB is definitely growing on me.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Jesus fuck. That the oddest fuckin' stable ever. :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA JR PLS DONT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you, JR.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank God Santino cut his hair... now to get rid of that stupid singlet.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

The jobbers Stable, will be a good name


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

3MB is supposed be blatantly messing up as per character right??


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

this 3LB are brilliant

Jinder was cracking me up, drew is funny as fuck too


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

:lmao. These guys


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

God, Jinder looks so out of place. He needs to get rid of that thing on his head.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Windows 8 commercial every 9 seconds.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao Drew's face when he did B hand sign.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

"That was beautiful man" :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JR burying 3MB in an instant.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Drew looked horrendous. Slater's tone voice was good, JR is money as usual.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

3 MB guys.. fucking 3 MB...


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

We.
Are.
Transcendent.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

3MB cheered me up over this boring show. It was all I needed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, JR buried 3MB's interview. Since he has come back, the dude has given no shits. He's been burying shit left and right, and he even once told Cole "I don't care" when Cole tried to fuck with him. I'm loving.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That 3MB segment just shit on all of the Kane/Dbry segments put together


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww man JR i feel your pain and not only that he gets bullshit for not getting excited at this shit :/ poor man


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Another tag match?

It's funny. Everyone complained about the lack of tag team wrestling in the WWE and now they don't stop doing it.

"You want tag team wrestling? I'll give you tag team wrestling!" :vince


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Slater needs a bra


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: NikkiSixx Awesome..If you're happy and you know it clap your hands..*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL, JR buried 3MB's interview. Since he has come back, the dude has given no shits. He's been burying shit left and right, and he even once told Cole "I don't care" when Cole tried to fuck with him. I'm loving.


Man's a legend..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Drew McIntyre going for a Bret Michaels look with the cowboy hat, long hair and bandana?

I must admit, that segment was the most entertained I've been through this whole episode. Its campy, but camp can be great.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What is actually 'the main event' of this Raw. What will end the show? Maddox?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL, JR buried 3MB's interview. Since he has come back, the dude has given no shits. He's been burying shit left and right, and he even once told Cole "I don't care" when Cole tried to fuck with him. I'm loving.


He's getting into that "Whatever, fuck it" stage all old people get to, and yet sometimes he still puts guys over that deserve it. Loving him right now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"That was the worst interview I've seen in a long time."
JR rightfully buried those guys.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

I swear you people bitch over EVERYTHING :lmao pathetic


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

What did JR say that "buried" 3MB? I missed it.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

does anyone really give a shit what a dinosuar like JR thinks


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

JR is so fucking awesome. He just doesn't give a shit anymore.

3MB is the greatest thing to ever hasppen in the WWE


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I just remember the countless Brodus dances with the kiddies segments, the Khali Kiss Cam, Santino getting backstage segment after backstage segment.. and then I look at 3MB and I think "you know what? Could.. Be.. Worse"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

MrMeki said:


> What is actually 'the main event' of this Raw. What will end the show? Maddox?


Probably something fucking stupid.

Wait... definitely something stupid.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Trifektah said:


> 3MB is the greatest thing to happen in wrestling in a decade





Trifektah said:


> That 3MB segment just shit on all of the Kane/Dbry segments put together


Some of the posters on this site fpalm


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

hahahah that segment was that bad that it was entertaining, i Lol'd so much when mahal said hes the fun of the group then just stared at the interviewer for like 10 seconds hahah, funny stuff man


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Another tag match?
> 
> It's funny. Everyone complained about the lack of tag team wrestling in the WWE and now they don't stop doing it.
> 
> "You want tag team wrestling? I'll give you tag team wrestling!" :vince


All these random teams getting Time, Usos must be going nuts..


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

when Drew were Intercontinental champ I thought he will be world champ some day.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

OMG :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Buckley said:


> What did JR say that "buried" 3MB? I missed it.


"That was absolutely the worst interview I have ever seen in my life"


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

JEAH!!! GO 3 MB!!! (rock)(rock)(rock)


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Heath Slater is a legend.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHERE'S I'M JUST ONE MAN BAND GONE EVEN THOUGH IT MADE NO SENSE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> I just remember the countless Brodus dances with the kiddies segments, the Khali Kiss Cam, Santino getting backstage segment after backstage segment.. and then I look at 3MB and I think "you know what? Could.. Be.. Worse"


spot on.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

3MB is so bad, it's so good. Jinder doesn't fit in one bit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao mohawk on Mahal

try harder


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Even Ryder's like, "these fucking guys".


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

The High King said:


> does anyone really give a shit what a dinosuar like JR thinks


Thank you well said who cares what that Fat fuck says.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

This team is so awkward that I kinda like it?? I dunno man. It's late in Belgium


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here comes the Village People cover band.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Man look at how these characters debuted and look at them now lol. WWE sure knows how to give ppl gimmicks.


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

Why is a Scottish man wearing a cowboy hat?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jinder Mahal in this gimmick is literally the worst thing ever.

How or why?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jinder with those pants. :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This fucking fuckery.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Dem jomo pants


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

These guys all raided john morrison's closet


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Did Ryder slip into a pool of tanner? Holy shit


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Drew Mac in that fucking hat is killing me ROFL


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

JR in this mode is always money. And this is just the foreplay. Just wait for the third hour when he's about to fall asleep, that's when usually the real comedy begins.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

At least they're giving three superstars something to do.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh now Jinder Mahal wears leather tights and has a mohawk? Yeah perfect sense...


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol Jinder!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 3 Man Band, Rock you world and steal your girl...*



Hank Scorpio said:


> These guys all raided john morrison's closet


lol.. (Y)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Heath is a talented guy
His annoying voice is never going to allow him to get pushed though..


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Is that special need kid chanting Ryder?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

The Mother Dragon said:


> Thank you well said who cares what that Fat fuck says.


everyone?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

JR : all 3 men have great athletic ability or they would not be in the WWE.

yeah right JR, explain khali, brodus clay, tensai etc............


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

is that a guy in the crowd or mcintyre? :lmao


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

And the crowd could not give 2 fucks....


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Jinder Mahal. He's the funny one :troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Ryder..ryder..ryder..Ryder! RYDER! RYDER! RYDER!! RYDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!"

"Lets go Ryder, WUU WUU WUU" "Let's go Ryder, WUU WUU WUU"

That fan deserves a fucking award :lmao


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

That has to be the gayest attire ever *remembers big dick johnsen* nevermind


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Seriously this stable is up there with bWo as the worst stable ever.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Oh now Jinder Mahal wears leather tights and has a mohawk? Yeah perfect sense...


Rock band level fame dose weird things to people... it changes 'em... yet another rock tragedy... smh ;-)


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Is Slater's gimmick to have the least amount of muscle definition possible?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

"Kind of a Harley Race like high knee earlier by Jinder Mahal"

Damn, that's some pretty nice praise. I'm really digging 3MB, they're amusing. And unlike Kane and Bryan, they aren't shoved in our faces with the same shit every week since August.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well, at least 3MB won.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> All these random teams getting Time, Usos must be going nuts..


I'd be pissed if I were them. Especially as they're much more 'capable' than the other teams they're putting out.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THE 3MB KEEPS ROLLING ON


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I heard that Jinder fellow plays a mean Sitar.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Slater has boobs


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That terrible finisher returns!!!!!
The overdrive!!!! YEAAA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And generic finisher #234 wins it for 3MB.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

THE PLAYMAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How would that finisher hurt anyone?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'The most important thing to a tag team....is MY ASS!'


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THE THREE MAN BANDDDDD


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

JEAH!!


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Heath Slater's finished is utter shite.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ugh that theme and Slater now has 7 finishers.


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

MVP finisher right there.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

That match was 5-6 minutes too long.


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

worst finisher eveeer


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't believe it took leather pants and a mohawk to make me like Jinder Mahal.

AJ GETS TO WRESTLE. Too bad its secondary to this awful angle. But I'll take what I can get , dammit.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

New jobber Finisher for Slater? Slaters gonna slate


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

3MB was the best thing on this show so far


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

NoyK said:


> "Ryder..ryder..ryder..Ryder! RYDER! RYDER! RYDER!! RYDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!"
> 
> "Lets go Ryder, WUU WUU WUU" "Let's go Ryder, WUU WUU WUU"
> 
> That fan deserves a fucking award :lmao


That was Santino


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> THE PLAYMAKERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Well I think we all know the 3MB is BALLIN'!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Clatch?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ gonna squash Beth.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kick her skippy ass, Beth.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Beth Pheonix - Powerful..

Aka.. Chunky Chick.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hank Scorpio said:


> These guys all raided john morrison's closet


It was even harder to do with him still being in it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

_"TEAMS REVEALED"_ .. tonight??

:mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NO! What happened I'M JUST ONE MAN! Fuck I loved that theme. :lmao

Slater for undisputed champion. Have him beat Punk and Show in a handicap match right now. I'm on board.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm calling it, this is Beth's last match. Maybe AJ will snap and "injury" her.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

3MB is starting to grow on me. What's happening to me?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't anyone watch this show stoned? Just asking.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't believe he's using MVP's finisher. :lmao Their theme music isn't that bad actually I like it.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Heath Slater changes finishers every 3 months.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat AJ music.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> What is actually 'the main event' of this Raw. What will end the show? Maddox?


The debut of Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Butterfly Belt
Bubblegum Pop song during every Diva match preview

Divas division is srs business guys


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vickie sure didn't give AJ much time to change.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

They* finally* give Drew McIntyre something..and he's injured. Lol.

The stable should be (that is if they _really _wanted to go forward with it) Slater as the Mouthpiece/Leader, Justin Gabriel as the high flyer, Mason Ryan as the silent muscle.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

3MB is too awesome... and it's how stars need to be handled. Give them something unique... make them look different from the rest of the roster and give them promos to work the gimmick. I think Imight keep watching the WWE just for these guys.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Aj/Beth, for once im actually quite interested in a Diva match. I'm sure the crowd _*couldn't* care less_ though...


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

so punk,lesnar, ???
foley,cena,???? the rock ?


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

yay aj in wrestling gear yay


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

God bless Drew. He's trying so hard, but no one gives a damn.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Carling Cup sounds better


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Buckley said:


> That was Santino


Jeah, it was Santino! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Won't suprise me if 3MB are the next tag team champions :lmao.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> It was even harder to do with him still being in it.


:lmao


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Doesn't anyone watch this show stoned? Just asking.


Most definitely - which is the main reason I find this still entertaining lol but i love it


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> God bless Drew. He's trying so hard, but no one gives a damn.


I do; I have a lot of respect for the guy.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Mohawk Mihal.... Finest AxeMan this side of the Mississippi..*



virus21 said:


> Doesn't anyone watch this show stoned? Just asking.


If i didnt have work i'm thinking thats the way togo from now on...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That Divas music :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Teams should be interesting. I doubt the Rock will work Survivor Series, but he could and it would make sense. Lesnar will certainly be there.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

3MB, better than too cool


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Doesn't anyone watch this show stoned? Just asking.


Sometimes I just don't have to smoke during RAW anymore...I feel high when I'm watching it naturally, but yeah it definitely helps me get into it a little more lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

3MB is so old school.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Halo 4


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I love that if you don't have the same opinion as some other ********* fucking mutant it causes a shit storm. God forbid I not choke down every fucking shit sandwich that Vince McMahon shovels in my direction. If something on TV sucks, I'm going to say it fucking sucks. If you don't like that, you can suck my cock. I'm a negative mother-fucker, deal with it.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I feel like they're rushing the Punk/Foley thing. I mean this came out of nowhere. And the teams will be chosen tonight?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

3MB vs Team Hell No. BOOK IT VINCE!


----------



## zozman (Sep 25, 2008)

I will miss Beth... Last good diva in this company


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> 3MB is starting to grow on me. What's happening to me?


You're becoming awesome.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

virus21 said:


> Doesn't anyone watch this show stoned? Just asking.


mostly drunk in my case


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh fuck sake. King's back.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOO...not the king.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh...Jerry's coming back.

Yay.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

please why does The King have to return??? gosh damn


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The meltdowns when neither Lesnar nor Ambrose is on Team Punk are going to be amusing.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

zozman said:


> I will miss Beth... Last good diva in this company


What about Nattie? Or is she lost goods now?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish Jerry Lawler would stay at home now.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

well I am gonna stop watching in 2weeks

Thank god all these video games are coming out


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!

NO NO NO NONONONONO

FUUUUUUCKCKCKCKKC


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ AJ's tron video. 

Beth with the jobber entrance.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

AJ's back in the ring wheres she belongs.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol I love the massively long "Raw" logo thing on sky sports because the Americans have even MORE adverts than us lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Jinder with those pants. :lmao


I mean, what in the world is going on here? Am I right?

Now does Jinder still play his traditional character on NXT or?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great to see King coming back.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Lawler's coming back?

FUCK. I'm glad he's better, but...FUCK.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

how long before beth is done? she looks so unhappy to be here right now.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn commentary is going to suck again. Well at least King is better.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

If Jerry is coming back, and JR stays as well, I'm all in for it.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Another jobber entrance, fuck.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hopefully to make an appearance. He doesn't have to be on commentary.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> I wish Jerry Lawler would stay at home now.


Yep :kobe2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Beth...yeah, let's go Beth!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

See ya beth. AJ Lee is going to Jersey Shore nightclub fight you right out of WWE.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Would love to ride Beth


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So RAW is now three hours but still Jobber entrances exist. Also I love Lawler but hate his commentary JR can't leave


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

AJ with the 'Octopus' please


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Dat jobber entrance for Beth.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Beth with that Jobber entrance.

Honestly though, glad to see AJ back in-ring. Hope she's not too rusty...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Beth, Edge's girlfriend


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> Well I think we all know the 3MB is BALLIN'!


I honestly think that the entire 3MB gimmick was implemented just so Cole could use the line "3MB is rising up the charts" whenever they win.

Strangely, I don't mind. Its a fun gimmick, 80s rockers. We don't see it often and its refreshing. And it gives these guys something to do. Much preferable to seeing Jinder job to Sheamus 20 times in a row or just flat out never seeing McIntyre, who is a talented guy. Since Raw 1000 Slater hasn't been jobbing to legends, so he's been lost to.

This helps give the roster identity, and I'm all for it. People wonder why Attitude is so beloved by so many fans, such as myself-its because everyone on that roster was unique and individual. They each stood out in their own way, from Steve Austin and The Rock right down to Taka Michinouku and Crash Holly.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*AJ.... i would, so would the g/f, she said so...*



Silent Alarm said:


> Oh...Jerry's coming back.
> 
> Yay.


No we know why JR's burying everything, one foot out the door..


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

Ughh, divas match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Beth looks like she's dressed as a sexy nurse and I like it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

King better not be replacing JR.

FFUUUUUCK


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

shits about to get real


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth looking so hot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh look, her head is tilted. Shit's about to go down.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Beth's kicking a sleeping dog, and HERE WE GO.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

THEYVE FINALLY FIXED THE COLOUR!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Beth showing some edge. I guess Edge is giving her some Edge. BEST IN THE SACK!!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT BUMPING.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Beth is looking fine as fuck. Would motorboat.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Beth's implants weigh more than AJ. *


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping for a spanish announce table spot in this match.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Color correction: activate!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

FingazMc said:


> Lol I love the massively long "Raw" logo thing on sky sports because the Americans have even MORE adverts than us lol


Haha yeah. Atleast this new logo has a more exciting animation though. The old one used to make me think my Sky Box had frozen.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Beth showing some edge. I guess Edge is giving her some Edge. BEST IN THE SACK!!!


This was so corny :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lame.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Aaaaw fuck for a short time I thought Beth throws Aj in the Announce table. :lol

LOL WHY WAS THE MATCH SO SHORT!! FUCK YOU MAN!!!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

the 2 most beautiful women in the roster right now :yum:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow are you serious. She loses just like that? I'm not surprised though.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Beth's implants weight more than AJ. *


A drop of Beth's piss weights more that AJ


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

A diva match and no bathroom break for me? That's a plus I guess.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

3MB = GOLD


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

Will this be worth it?

Team Foley: Ryback, Orton, Rey, Cena.
Team Punk: Lesnar/Show, Barrett, Cesaro, ADR.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Slowest inside cradle and pin of all time.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

WOOOO GO AJ!!! let's celebrate, let me cum on your face!


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

the cradle, beth phoenix's greatest weakness


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth, just leave.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Striker said:


> This was so corny :lmao


I know. That was the point.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Seriously, what is the point?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Shock face, and heaving brests for Beth.... great selling.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Why must Lawler come back....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Beth...


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Punk sitting in DAT TOUR BUS of his right now lolling I hope guys saw the tour of his tour bus on his new DVD its the real main event DATMAINEVENT PUSH.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Welp...bye Beth.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

She's wearing Dusty Rhodes's undies


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

AJ has a pretty fat pussy.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Roll up of doom


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh come on. These two could actually put on a good match.

Vicki "fires" Beth for losing?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Well King is coming back in two weeks.

Looks like I'm going to be done watching after next week's show


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth needs to work on her small package defense. I bet AJ learned that from D-bry


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh heel boss abusing her power to screw over a babyface. 


NEVER seen that before!


----------



## zozman (Sep 25, 2008)

Vickie with da save


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Why couldn't Beth do this during the match? Da fuck?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok I'll say it: Whats Beth Chimera doing in the Impact Zone?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao the roll-up isn't good enough anymore

most of the divas are fucked


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ WINS! :yes


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

That was too short! Should of just had the fucking bathroom break.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

that was poor man.. why.. WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

God damn. Vicky's hair looks like it's full of jizz. Her and Gabriel must use the same stylist.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

They're announcing the Survivor Series teams tonight.

What's everyones picks?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So ..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Nobody wins with a rollup on Vickies watch.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did a TV diva's match really require a screwjob finish?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Beth Phoenix reminds me of the porn star Phoenix Marie


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

ZackRyderMark said:


> AJ has a pretty fat pussy.


This guy...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone remember a few weeks ago when Beth was a face saying "I would never do something like attack someone from behind"?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

GIF shot....


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> Beth needs to work on her small package defense. I bet AJ learned that from D-bry


This deserves WAY more laughs than it will get.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh to see that finish from the opposite camera angle... Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

AJ/Beth could've been a good feud too. Oh well. Dat Glam Slam.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL @ the guys looking to Ajs Vagina. Those perverts! :lol


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Feed her more Beth


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Good god, I absolutely hate AJ.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Beth Phoenix reminds me of the porn star Phoenix Marie


How?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

WWE 13 is too hype


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Im going with Sheamus to be put through table.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

hart just did the job


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Glad you survived King, but dont return, retire, go on vacation...*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Beth Phoenix reminds me of the porn star Phoenix Marie


 lol.
but i dont see it..


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole just spoiled WM.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Good god, I absolutely hate AJ.


you are not alone


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That is some shoddy peoples elbow :lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Matching up CM Punk and Stone Cold Steve Austin and Ryback and Undertaker? :hmm:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NO PLEASE DONT FORESHADOW TAKER AND RYBACK PLEASE


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> Beth needs to work on her small package defense. I bet AJ learned that from D-bry


(Y)(Y)


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Sheamus, come on fella.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

I am buying this Lesnar DVD


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Rock vs prime Bret Hart, what a tremendous dream match that could have been.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Beth Phoenix reminds me of the porn star Phoenix Marie


Amia Miley vs. Phoenix Marie. Book it.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'King and I had a great time recreating the commentary from that era.'

I'm willing to bet that there's no Lawler shouting 'Puppies!' or JR calling him 'Uncle Jerry' during divas matches though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That Lesnar DVD is going to be awesome.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Lesnar promo so it's confirmed Lesnar will be at SS


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

David Banner said:


> Anyone remember a few weeks ago when Beth was a face saying "I would never do something like attack someone from behind"?


The divas have rapid turns all the time. Bitches be bipolar.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, the best graphics ever eh? They don't have to go very far to improve over...well:


----------



## zozman (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like I am back to watching raw muted in 2 weeks


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

May get this. I was a huge Lesnar fan back then.


----------



## joshL (Oct 29, 2012)

AJ is one sexy girl. Something tells me she is a freak in the bedroom


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Ryback doesn't even deserve to lace Taker's shoes


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> NO PLEASE DONT FORESHADOW TAKER AND RYBACK PLEASE


What are you talking about?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Brock Lesnar no longer with the company in Kayfabe? Let's remind you that he's still under contract by putting out his official DVD...:lmao WWE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Great Below said:


> Amia Miley vs. Phoenix Marie. Book it.


Couldn't be any worse that what we get now


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jon Jones said:


> Matching up CM Punk and Stone Cold Steve Austin and Ryback and Undertaker? :hmm:





Flocka Ambrose said:


> NO PLEASE DONT FORESHADOW TAKER AND RYBACK PLEASE


Tread softly, I wouldn't look too into that.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> They're announcing the Survivor Series teams tonight.
> 
> What's everyones picks?


Cesaro will be on Punk's team....maybe Miz too. Team Hell No will be on Foley's team.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> The Rock vs prime Bret Hart, what a tremendous dream match that could have been.


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwiid_rocky-maivia-the-rock-vs-bret-hart_sport


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Need to get that Lesnar DVD and also the Punk one. Wish they were like all wwe DVDs and ended up on Netflix soon


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, the best graphics ever eh? They don't have to go very far to improve over...well:


!!!!!!!


----------



## zozman (Sep 25, 2008)

Wasnt this lesnar dvd released in 2002-2003?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That Lesnar DVD is going to be awesome.


Not according to the guys on The LAW last night. They made it sound like it was a re-release of his old Here Comes the Pain DVD but with a couple new things added.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, the best graphics ever eh? They don't have to go very far to improve over...well:


SVR 08 had the best graphics for a WWE game, yet overall it's the worst SVR game.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Stall_19 said:


> Beth needs to work on her small package defense. I bet AJ learned that from D-bry


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Why are people talking about Ryback/Taker?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Anyone remember a few weeks ago when Beth was a face saying "I would never do something like attack someone from behind"?


Never lived with a woman I take it.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

How come Big Show's WMD punch isn't an illegal move?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New Silent Hill film looks sweet


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Ryback will be a star


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holt_hogan said:


> How come Big Show's WMD punch isn't an illegal move?


wot m8


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, the best graphics ever eh? They don't have to go very far to improve over...well:


Is that from this year?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The Great Below said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xwiid_rocky-maivia-the-rock-vs-bret-hart_sport


I know about this match, and it was a great TV match, but it's a teaser before Rock became the GOAT. Give Rock and Hart 25-30 minutes on PPV from 99-, DAMN.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Chicks with Daddie issues are hot.... *



joshL said:


> AJ is one sexy girl. Something tells me she is a freak in the bedroom


Crazy Chicks always are...


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Stall_19 said:


> Beth needs to work on her small package defense. I bet AJ learned that from D-bry


Tell me about it. You would think that she would see them coming by now after her feud with Kelly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> Not according to the guys on The LAW last night. They made it sound like it was a re-release of his old Here Comes the Pain DVD but with a couple new things added.


Meh. It's an new fanbase that aren't even aware of the prior DVD so it will sell well.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I thought Beth was done with wwe... weird


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Picks.. 
Foley
Cena
Kofi
Sheamus or flair
Orton

Cm punk
Adr
Wade barrett
Miz
Dolph


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmm Lesnar DVD promotion. Makes you wonder if he's not far behind.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WOOOOOO! Where mah boi Ric Flair at?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> How come Big Show's WMD punch isn't an illegal move?


IRON CLAD :kompany


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I know about this match, and it was a great TV match, but it's a teaser before Rock became the GOAT. Give Rock and Hart 25-30 minutes on PPV from 99-, DAMN.


Triple threat.

HBK/Bret/Rock. :mark:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> Picks..
> Foley
> Cena
> Kofi
> ...


The fuck are you smoking?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Black_Power said:


> Is that from this year?


Sadly yes. They only made Booker T darker in WWE 13, but his model still looks horrible.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Dark_Link said:


> Picks..
> Foley
> Cena
> Kofi
> ...


How have you not picked Ryback?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder if Punk went shirtless tonight just for Amber.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Meh. It's an new fanbase that aren't even aware of the prior DVD so it will sell well.


I just meant for you!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Don't know why you guys are picking so much star power into these teams. If you have the top faces/heels all in one match the rest of the card will be shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Foley will pick his team and the superstars on Punks team will just be the ones that are in feuds with Foley's lot. Not rocket science.


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

Here comes fella.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Sheamus to be interrupted by Foley and Punk and he will have to pick one of em.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Black_Power said:


> Is that from this year?


That was WWE 12


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lobster head with no gold. YES


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Sheamus seems happy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

When is this Casper fucker going to wear jeans?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao that slow motion nut shot it still funny
Sheamus better cut a serious promo not his usual corny bits.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Still can't believe that Sheamus lost clean to Big Show.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Loses title and comes out the next night smiling? Check
Yep Cena lite


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

::rocks back and forth:: "It's a shameful thing.. lobster head.."


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus really shouldn't wear white........


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Haha, Sheamus is so pale that white trunks make him look nude.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheAverageGuy said:


> I thought Beth was done with wwe... weird


Soon, very soon


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

LOL Sheamus don't care he lost the belt, why should you?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they have to have at least one of the major titles be defended at Survivor Series


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dat bertie reaction


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I was sure Cena kicked out of the WMD.

Sheamus coming out smiling and joking. Please no.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow that was a pretty weak pop for Sheamus. I have a feeling a cash-in might be coming here.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Of course. Even when Sheamus loses, he wins.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

sheamus no-selling the beating from last night...fella is learning from the best. :cena3


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah fuck, a Sheamus promo.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Fuck. Sheamus is in Cena mode fpalm


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

He seems mighty chipper for a man that lost last night


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I knew this fucker would come out smiling and no selling. Just like Cena.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got to say the amount of fake tan I've seen tonight has been vile.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Is he fucking out of breath?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> When is this Casper fucker going to wear jeans?


Must have spent too much time with Orton.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

piss off copper bollocks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dude sounds out of breath from just slapping hands with the fans.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I understand he's Irish and all but come on he HAS to dye his hair. It gets more vibrant every week


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cena v2.0. Transmutation complete.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So...since they botched calling it a KO Punch instead of WMD during that stupid debate session a few weeks back, they've now just unofficially changed the name of Show's finisher to the KO Punch?

We see what you did there, WWE.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> WHO SENT THE TEXT





Flocka Ambrose said:


> The fuck are you smoking?


Nothing but thats wwe logic if you can do better than that go for it.

Replace sheamus with ryback.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

God Sheamus is so fucking boring.

Show some fucking character you white twat


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

At least he explains it unlike a certain cunt.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Team Punk*
CM Punk
Alberto Del Rio
The Miz
Antonio Cesaro

*Team Foley*
Mick Foley
Ryback
Randy Orton
Kofi Kingston


Just an idea.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

We's a doin' fine...

So suprised the Hooligan shirts are still avalible, say that word in England and your banged up in a cell for the night...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jeez, Sheamus. Really?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't no sell your title loss!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I took a beating from a Giant, fuck he shoulda skipped to the ring.. no fucks given.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Is he fucking out of breath?


His breathing kind of counter-acts the dead silence between pauses.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Marty Vibe said:


> I just got to say the amount of fake tan I've seen tonight has been vile.


you say this when Sheamus comes out?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry Sheamus....you came here to Fiest???


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

European guys are the best


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

"I didnt come to WWE to always win"....*looks at sheamus' booking in 2012.*

Right, sure you didnt. rton


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> When is this Casper fucker going to wear jeans?


Never wearing pants is a consequence of not having a soul.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

greatest match of his entire life cause he lost.

great logic.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"I CAME HERE TO FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT"

..are you sure, Sheamus?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Ginger Finlay came here to fight!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus is officially John Cena.

This is a John Cena promo, _*exactly*_.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sheamus selling DAT ppv!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

fuck off sheamus ya muppet


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

At least Sheamus explained it, unlike Cena coming out and cutting a goofy promo after WM27.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like how he's proud of himself for going toe-to-toe with Show when he didn't even take him seriously 3 days ago.

Still, not a bad promo for Fella.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Where is Ratings Henry?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god no, we don't need a rematch.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

"A nutter fight"

When did the WMD become the KO punch?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy after a title loss?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Arcade said:


> Sadly yes. They only made Booker T darker in WWE 13, but his model still looks horrible.


It seems they have a hard time with black superstars so I call racism.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Sheamus is PATHETIC...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Stop smiling you dingus.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Get this idiot off my TV its like Cena with a different fucking accent


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't decide if the crowd last night or the crowd tonight are worse.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Sheamus' promo = It was awesome to be in a fight even if I lost. Rematch time.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ugh so boring.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

We are european, we are strong


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show incoming...


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> "A nutter fight"
> 
> When did the WMD become the KO punch?


"Weapon" and "mass destruction" was a bad word for PG so they changed it? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

AROUND MAI WAIST.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Why is he out of breath. Bitch be actin' like Ryback.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That belt looks good on Big Show, especially since it's off of Fella.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I smell a Ziggler cash in.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

no nameplate on dat belt

edit: nvm, might have just been the light when he first came out


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I was so hoping for an epic suffer-angry promo.. but no.. he has to smile.. BECAUSE HE LIKES TO FIGHT!!!11111


...why. WHY!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Show with gold is a dreadful sight


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The roll up isn't good anymore? That screws like 99% of the division.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> greatest match of his entire life cause he lost.
> 
> great logic.


That makes no sense. Winning doesn't matter, match quality does. HBK lost to the Undertaker twice in a row at Mania', but those two are arguably the best two matches in his entire career.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sheamus is the greatest heel ever. He managed to make me root for the Big Show last night.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Jotunheim said:


> "Weapon" and "mass destruction" was a bad word for PG so they changed it? :lmao :lmao


linda was afraid her competition would accuse her of being in possession of a WMD.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

How much do we think Sheamus dyes his already red hair? His hair did not look this orange in the British indies.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

The Great Below said:


> "A nutter fight"
> 
> When did the WMD become the KO punch?


Its just a regular ass punch from a very big person doesn't really matter what they call it.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Save us from this idiot Show


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

I got a weird feeling Dolph's about to cash in.


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

How long will Show's title reign last?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Borias said:


> Oh god no, we don't need a rematch.


Remember he gets one within 30 days.. Except when the rules aren't followed... because WWE and consistency are two things that go hand-in-hand. Just like mexican food and constipation


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ginger Cena, change complete... Show me to the Divas,*



Bloodbath said:


> Can't decide if the crowd last night or the crowd tonight are worse.


Last night, easy... i can hear this one, but no chilli dancin..  lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sheamus wit the Brogue Kick and Ziggler for the cash in


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Just WMD Fella and leave.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I sense a cash in in the force...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show looks good with the big gold belt, 1995 style.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> you say this when Sheamus comes out?


Haha yeah just thought I'd throw it out there.

The Miz looked fucking orange as hell.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Whys there a speaker in the ring??


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Sheamus is officially John Cena.
> 
> This is a John Cena promo, _*exactly*_.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Show: "Doesn't that look good over my shoulder?"
Belt: "Yes, because I don't fit around your waist!"


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

dolph will cash on Sheamus, not on Show, believe me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show out of breath, awesome.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Gotta agree with Big Show, he does look awesome with the World Title.

Ehh, I might be the only guy who likes Big Show here.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I still can't believe it's not butter.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Big Show has been excellent lately. I normally hate him but he's been superb.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The Great Below said:


> "A nutter fight"
> 
> When did the WMD become the KO punch?


Probably someone super sensitive about 9-11 or the war on terror bitched about it.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Brogue Kick. Ziggler cashes in.



Borias said:


> Probably someone super sensitive about 9-11 or the war on terror bitched about it.


WMD has had nothing to do with either. The only WMD's Saddam had were the ones we gave him.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

..but you can count on Big Show. Good thing. xD


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jotunheim said:


> "Weapon" and "mass destruction" was a bad word for PG so they changed it? :lmao :lmao


They accidentally called it a 'KO Punch' instead of WMD during the Big Show/Sheamus debate segment a few weeks back.

Since then, they've been calling it the 'KO Punch' to cover it up. IT NEVER WAS THE WMD, OK?!?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> I got a weird feeling Dolph's about to cash in.


Ziggler to cash in on a perfectly healthy Big Show?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't beg for heat Show. It's pathetic


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank God Fella ain't champion no more.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Don't boo me, ya should be booin yaselves!"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Is he fucking out of breath?





Asenath said:


> How much do we think Sheamus dyes his already red hair? His hair did not look this orange in the British indies.


It is wayyyyyyy to vibrant this week


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

zxLegionxz said:


> Get this idiot off my TV its like Cena with a different fucking accent


I just had a horrible thought of a Cena for every race.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Whys there a speaker in the ring??


Typically so they can hear each other if a crowd gets loud while they are talking. Doesn't sound like they need one here tonight though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The back of Big Show's head still looks like a penis though.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I might be the only one who does not dissaprove. This kinda works for me. I can somehow stand this happy go luckily attitude a whole lot better now that he's titleless. WITH the title it's kinda no-selling feuds and opponents, WITHOUT it the whole "fuck this shit I just wanna fight" gimming is a lot less arrogant to me..


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Show's mic work is top three material.

Kane
Punk
Show.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RED HEADED GINGER SNAP.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Burning buildings usually are on fire, Show.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

B.A STAR


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

kinda happy Shows Champ he kinda deserves it very hard worker


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Big Show:...your going to be custard...mmm..me love custard


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

There is no stopping me nahh Gold standard


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

::StephenA Show with these stupid ass analogies


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ain't no stopping me, now!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

ROFL Show called him a Ginger.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ok, so kill me for saying this. But Big Show has stepped up his game in the last 2 days. I'm not saying he's fantastic, but he's really doing a good job with this promo here tonight, and his work last night was above average for him.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"To a burning building, and this building is on fire" Nice.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I lol'ed at re-headed gingersnap for some reason.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"You're gonna be Custer"

Excellent promo. Fucking excellent.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

"you red headed ginger" :lmao


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha actually lol'd at that ginger snap comment...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Big Show with Dem Mic Skills


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

B A Star, Mr. Big Show.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Show is on fire in this Sheamus program, cutting awesome promo after awesome promo. Tremendous performer.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The Great Below said:


> WMD has had nothing to do with either. The only WMD's Saddam had were the ones we gave him.


I'm not saying *I* agree with it, but that's probably what happened. Some behind the scenes bitching.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Oi!!!

Only a ginger can call another ginger, ginger!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Since when was "red headed ginger snap" considered an insult? fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Red headed ginger snap!'

:lmao

He should say 'I'MA GONNA BEAT YOU LIKE A RED HEADED STEPCHILD!'


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Where's Dolph???????


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao thank you for teaching me that burning buildings are on fire Show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're trying so hard to make Sheamus seem like the toughest son of a bitch ever since he kicked out of Big Show's KO Punch. He lost yet they're only talking about how tough he is instead of Show actually winning...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Sheamus in rage mode!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YOU RED HEADED GINGERSNAP.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

DAMN! FELLA GOT MAD!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sheamus is going to break someone's neck with that White Noise move sooner or later.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jesus, that was easy. Big Show didn't even try to counter.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LETS GO ZIGGLER


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Show got up kinda fast from that White Noise.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

haha ginger snap..... get it?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn, Sheamus held it even longer than last night that time.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Red headed ginger snap lol!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit Sheamus does that with little effort, amazing.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"a ginger snap"

becasue he's a ginger

that's funny

:lelbron


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The Ginger snapped. Sheamus is actually a beast.

That was a good segment, really enjoying the feud.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Sheamus is good in-ring, but he's just boring.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Replay? Really?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The ginger snapped. Damn


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

It's fairly impressive, the ease he picks up Big Show and holds him up there.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Alright.. I gotta admit... I did mark (just a little bit.. but mark all the same) right there. Damn you WWE..


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

cant deny sheamus's pure power


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

gotta admit Big show is a great worker for his size, look how he helped put on that white noise


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Show locking hands and totalling helping the white noise, unlike Tensai sandbaggin Ryback... Take notes Albert. 


Jeses fuck, is it Tag Team Day?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

aaah Sandow time


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Sheamus' shirt is horrible.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that was pretty cool


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Show with the No Sold.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh fuck this company...seriously. This guy is the next mother fucking Cena. Dude gets obliterated last night, and completely no-sells the beat down, unlike punk who did a phenomenal job of selling his beatdown. Then he effortlessly gives the white noise to show tonight. :StephenA


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck. Do you think Punk will actually randomly select Ambrose?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Upon reflection, doesn't it sound like they're going to give that nacent Ambrose/Foley feud to Punk? It seems like the same complaint - "This is what your steel cage deathmatch fuckery does to the bodies of ambitious young men." and all.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Three tag team matches tonight. Teddy Long on good terms with Vickie :torres


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Show has been delivering the best promos in this fucking company for months now,corrot top ruin that segment with his stupidity oh well Show will carry this feud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"A high place. A high priority Match" eh what JR?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Show with an excellent promo as usual(best in the company currently along with Heyman)and Sheamus just did the WN with ease. Great segment.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Marked hard for White Noise to Show, Ryback could never do that even though he's bigger than Sheamus.

And I like Ryback but it's true.


----------



## zozman (Sep 25, 2008)

Weird thing is since Sheamus lost last night I am starting to like him again


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

I can never get bored of white noise on Big Shit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

When the fuck will they stop with these repetitive matches. Not everyone has to compete EVERY week you cunts.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im already piss sick of that Windows 8 advert.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This Show/Sheamus program has really picked up


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Show locking hands and totalling helping the white noise, unlike Tensai sandbaggin Ryback... Take notes Albert.




true enough.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

How many times have we seen Rey, Cody and Sin Cara in the ring together in the last 2 months? God damn.

I really hope Sandow doesn't job, Barrett losing was depressing enough.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Fuck. Do you think Punk will actually randomly select Ambrose?


Can we cut the Ambrose fucking talk until he ACTUALLY debuts? Fuck. Then a month later all the Ambrose marks will be asking "When's "_____" debuting".


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Marked hard for White Noise to Show, Ryback could never do that even though he's bigger than Sheamus.
> 
> And I like Ryback but it's true.


Show wouldn't sandbag Ryback though, so he probably COULD do it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh fuck this company...seriously. This guy is the next mother fucking Cena. Dude gets obliterated last night, and completely no-sells the beat down, unlike punk who did a phenomenal job of selling his beatdown. Then he effortlessly gives the white noise to show tonight. :StephenA


Shellshock on top of the cell-fractured ribs, bruised back, walks with a limp

2 KO Punches, gets the fight of his life, as he called it-look at all the fucks I give


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

zozman said:


> Weird thing is since Sheamus lost last night I am starting to like him again


Because he didn't deserve the title the way he won it, seems like that win cursed his whole title run...Now its really time to prove himself though


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Im already piss sick of that Windows 8 advert.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Sandow up next, give the man promo time goddamnit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Is Cena legit banging AJ backstage?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Vickie perving behind those boxes.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Vickie the voyeur...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Vickie with that STALK.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

beth being fired


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

YOU FIRED BITCH


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Vickie in creepy stalker mode


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rock/Cena/Lesner @ WM? 

Triple threat?? hmmmm... yeah i'd watch that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Way to be covert and well hidden while a camera was on you Vickie.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

good night sweet princess.....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What's the point of this angle?!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

lolwut


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What the fuck! Just like that?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

For everyone expecting Lesnar to return for Survivor Series, I'd say Swagger returning is a safer bet.

Also, bye Beth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So that's how she's written off TV.

I hope this AJ/Cena thing doesn't lead to AJ actually falling for Cena.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Well beth got what she wanted


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Beth is attractive. Shame she's leaving. Only good women worker we have left.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i dont see why vicky needed to spy

any TV with the USA network coulda helped her see john and AJ


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

YOU'RE FIREEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The destruction of the Divas division has begun....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT ACTING


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bye Bye Beth


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Beth's gone.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth getting her jugs out for her final appearance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

........And we come back to Rey hitting on a kid. Hey Vickie, you want to stop inappropriate relationships, start with that.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth's voice doesn't match her body. Also Vickie is a level 5 creeper.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

FIRED


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AJ eyeing down Cena. She wants that tube steak


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

You look at Beth's "acting" and you just can tell how many fucks she gives at this point. 0.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Botch Cara


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Bye Bye Beth


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

And that's how they get rid of Beth. :sad:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I actually like that windows 8 song.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What a horrible way of sending Beth off.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I fail to believe Beth got a new attire just to be fired.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking Sky, sending an update to my digibox just as Sandow's about to come out. :cuss::cuss:


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Aaron Stevens is amazing


----------



## zozman (Sep 25, 2008)

Why no scholars entrance


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Rey Mysterio's mask looks fucking sick. I want to get a day of the dead girl tattoo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rey's mask reminds me of Psychosis' old mask


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

I bet Beth is glad she got fired, Beth can now go to Tna and wrestle their where Women wrestling is treated with respect.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sin Cara injury bingo starts now


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> ........And we come back to Rey hitting on a kid. Hey Vickie, you want to stop inappropriate relationships, start with that.


:lmao


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Sandow needs to pin or not be the one that gets pinned. Thats all that matters.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sin Cara needs eye and mouth holes. It could not only help him stop botching, but also help him sell better to get over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Beth, don't worry, daddy's waiting at home.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hurricane Sandy. For such a big storm, they sure gave it a pussy name.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Called the Beth firing 10 pages back. So predictable. :cool2

Ex-girlfriend? Ex-wrestler! unk


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So they fire the only wrestler in the Divas divison, and the only full entrance in the last hour is Sin Cara? and no mic time for Sandow??

Fuck Hour 2!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I will miss Beth.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

That's how Beth's run ends? Damn shame.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Poor Beth. I really liked her


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> I actually like that windows 8 song.


Ditto, and the girl is hot


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dat Interactive Cody


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

I knew it was going to happen soon. I'll miss Beth Phoenix. Always enjoyed watching her wrestle. We just keep losing the divas who actually have talent. 

:no:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I was totally going to say something, but white trunks and I forgot. a;sldkfj;aslkdfj;


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryback would totally white noise big show. Fuck outta here.

Also now that its been mentioned I've been reminded..would they actually bring in ambrose in this? The time is now or after/at survivor series.

Oh I guess beth WAS done lol whatever. They don't deserve her


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Anyone think Flair ends up somehow with Punk's team. Either member or manager?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I missed the Beth segment, what happened?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sandow needs to go back to the pink/violet tights, he looks awkward.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Cody is a god


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Can we cut the Ambrose fucking talk until he ACTUALLY debuts? Fuck. Then a month later all the Ambrose marks will be asking "When's "_____" debuting".


Nah, then they'll all turn on him and start talking about how overrated he is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dives to the outside.....time for a commercial.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

What's Beth Menix doing in the iMPACT zone???!!


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

beth is the best in the Divas division...dumb


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god, Rhodes in a match against two masked superstar. Hope he doesn't get obsessed with removing them.......no, not mentioning that? Okay.....


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Give Sandow a mic.. .*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I missed the Beth segment, what happened?


Fired.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why we need to see this match AGAIN? They want to recreate the best of 786 series Ziggler and Kofi had a few years ago?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I missed the Beth segment, what happened?


She got fired. Even though she debuted a new attire tonight so it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Vickie is way too fucking cartoony. She acts like an evil villain in a cartoon. Only thing she needs to do is get a top hat and twirl her mustache, she already has the cliche evil villain laugh.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Rey's mask reminds me of Psychosis' old mask


it looks like La Parka's to me

WCW


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Sheamus is going to injure himself


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Anyone think Flair ends up somehow with Punk's team. Either member or manager?


Doubt Flair will ever wrestle for WWE again. And 2 managers would be stupid.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Its sad Beth is gone. But at least she got Edge.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> I missed the Beth segment, what happened?


She's getting fired.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I cannot wait til this over hyped ambrose aint part of the team and his fans go apeshit whining and moaning


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, not liking Sandows attire


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

a proper send off for Beth

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNWNQJBv6Jo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I can see Foley fighting for his team at SVS, with the other 'weak link' on Team Punk being Brad Maddox.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Doubt Flair will ever wrestle for WWE again. And 2 managers would be stupid.


Just saying since he had a thing with Foley. Pure speculation. Don't be a douche.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Eight days to Halo 4

Fuck yes


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

The High King said:


> I cannot wait til this over hyped ambrose aint part of the team and his fans go apeshit whining and moaning


don't care either way but it would be a good opportunity


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder if Flair ends the show? Hmmmmm

Ready for the team announcements


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HHHGame78 said:


> Just saying since he had a thing with Foley. Pure speculation. Don't be a douche.


Not being a douche at all.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

As much as I'd love to see Ambrose, him being announced would be pointless.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

The High King said:


> I cannot wait til this over hyped ambrose aint part of the team and his fans go apeshit whining and moaning


I'm an Ambrose fan and I agree those idiots need to shut the fuck up. Ambrose should debut as a single superstar not as CM Punk's bitch or something. Fools


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Ah, k thanks. Was there a reason given, though? Vickie not like Red and White?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

All I want is Naitch' is that too much to ask?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Do the heels always have the advantage after a commercial break?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> it looks like La Parka's to me
> 
> WCW


Damn, I've got them confused. My fault.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Dean Ambrose is going to debut as the 3rd party in a team foley vs team punk vs dean ambrose survivor series match and ambrose will win the match in 10 seconds. umad?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

GIVE UP SIN CARA!!!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Ambrose... Oh where for art thou...*



Cookie Monster said:


> As much as I'd love to see Ambrose, him being announced would be pointless.


The casuals wont know who he is, they'll have to use a smark city if they were to annouce into a big angle..


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Ah, k thanks. Was there a reason given, though? Vickie not like Red and White?


Basically because she lost 

Sent from my DROIDX using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Borias said:


> Do the heels always have the advantage after a commercial break?


huh, youre right

never noticed that. i know someone gets thrown out before the commercial break but yeah, heel is always in control after a break


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> All I want is Naitch' is that too much to ask?


You might be disappointed, there's been various reports that he isn't on the script today.

But then again, it could just be a way to try to make the return greater.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> I'm an Ambrose fan and I agree those idiots need to shut the fuck up. Ambrose should debut as a single superstar not as CM Punk's bitch or something. Fools


I like ambrose myself but all these people making him out to be the savior of the wwe or to walk into a main event is the stuff of brain damaged idiots


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RFalcao said:


>


Who's that?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

The High King said:


> I cannot wait til this over hyped ambrose aint part of the team and his fans go apeshit whining and moaning


It's a miniscule chance. He'll debut sooner or later, anyway.


----------



## TheFighter (Oct 13, 2011)

I love Sheamus, but wow does he sound like Cena right now.... I love Cena too but come on WWE.
All Faces gotta be the same?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ambrose... Oh where for art thou...*



wkdsoul said:


> The casuals wont know who he is, they'll have to use a smark city if they were to annouce into a big angle..


I agree.

Plus, he should be a loner, not part of some team.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Man. Khali is more entertaining to watch than Sin Cara and his boring kicks.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"Just tap sin cara! GIVE UP!" "CODY!"


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

CruzControl said:


> Basically because she lost
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using VerticalSports.Com App


Thanks Cruz (Y)


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Halloween Rey


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> All I want is Naitch' is that too much to ask?


The only reason I'm waiting here - :flair3 

If it's not him? This is probably my last live RAW for a while.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Has Sin Cara botched anything yet?


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Who's that?


Sandow roughly 6-8 years ago.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, I've got them confused. My fault.


all gravy


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Vickie is way too fucking cartoony. She acts like an evil villain in a cartoon. Only thing she needs to do is get a top hat and twirl her mustache, she already has the cliche evil villain laugh.


Bah! She is a rank amateur compared to... Dr. Colossus! AH-HA-HA, AH-HA-HA-HAAA..


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Yea JR, we're in the dark timeline.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Who's that?


Damien Sandow.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Ninja Rey.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Reys attire is badass


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> Who's that?


Idol Stevens (Damien Sandow)


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ambrose will debut at wrestlemania to end undertakers streak


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Rey off the juice?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> You might be disappointed, there's been various reports that he isn't on the script today.
> 
> But then again, it could just be a way to try to make the return greater.


I'm used to being disappointed by the WWE haha. Yeah I read that report too. I remember reports saying Brock wouldn't return too what made it even more suprising too me.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone see Chioda's face when he turned around and saw Rey knocked down? Looked at Sandow and accused him with his eyes.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Has Sin Cara botched anything yet?


Not to my knowledge


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> I actually like that windows 8 song.


Way off topic but Windows 8 is actually a pretty decent OS. Been using retail for a good month now and don't miss win7 one bit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Elbow of disdain is latin....


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Has Sin Cara botched anything yet?


Backed his car into Lillian...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

these brownouts got my comp constantly restarting

fucking Sandy...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Ambrose will debut at wrestlemania to end undertakers streak


stopppp pleaseeee


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Falling asleep this show is dragging on and on.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

watching rey mysterio reminds me of the midget wretling years ago in smoky mountain wrestling and in the USWA


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sandow looks so fucking odd with black elbow pads, black trunks, and purple knee pads... When he wore the pink trunks or even purple trunks the knee pads fit, now they just don't.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This match is dragging...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> all gravy


I remember La Parka and Psychosis in LWO stable with Eddie as the leader. Ah, the memories.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate the red lights in the crowd.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> Backed his car into Lillian...


:cheer:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sin Cara making the crowd go wild! :vince2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I remember *La Parka* and Psychosis in LWO stable with Eddie as the leader. Ah, the memories.


The soon to be Mexican personality of Abyss...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Really good match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dem kicks from Sin Cara :lol


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I expected more Halloween spirit than 2 Mexicans in masks.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Sandow needs to go back to the pink/violet tights, he looks awkward.


Think this is because October is The National Breast Cancer Awareness Month. Only the faces/tweeners get to wear pink/violet. Sandow has been in off color since October started.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking hate the set up for 619, it's dogshit.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice match here


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Wow no care botches?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Six months ago Raw would have been on for 24 mins. Now It's over in just over half an hour.

Heh


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

finally the jobber entrance wins!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Great ending. (Y)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> The only reason I'm waiting here - :flair3
> *
> If it's not him? This is probably my last live RAW for a while.*


:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Not even joking, Sin Cara has been great in this match.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THE TERMINUS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surprised here. Didn't think they would beat them two straight weeks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> The soon to be Mexican personality of Abyss...


Really?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im really liking this rhodes/sandow push


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am pretty sure Sin Cara would have missed that splash even if Sandow hadn't rolled away, lol. 

Pretty good match though.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! SANDOW PINNED SIN CARA


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sandowww :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> I remember La Parka and Psychosis in LWO stable with Eddie as the leader. Ah, the memories.


:bron3 I know brother, I know


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sandow is all kinds of excellence.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Sandow got the pin. Me gusta


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Cartwheels! Cuddles!

Favorite tag team EVAR.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

That had to be Hunico under the mask tonight.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Really?


Yep, Joseph Parks works for Park, Park and Park, don't forget... There's loads of them.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

That shameless plug.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i would fucking mark if foley said 3 of his team members are Dude Love,Cactus Jack and Mankind...would be fucking :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

You just know that Sandow is going to botch the cartwheel one day and fall on his ass. :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kaitlyn


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping for a Sandow singles push soon.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Team foley: cactus jack, dude love and mankind


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hawk that march


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Team Purple Rapecoats gets the win. 

Your welcome.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

I think Foley would dress more appropriately in a restaurant than Cena.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gee, could Foley's team be the four guys that Punk made fun of at the start of the show? 

I mean I am sure it couldn't have been a pure coincidence that Punk made fun of Rey, Cena, Orton, & Ryback and NONE of them will be on Foley's team.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

That was a pretty solid match. Good effort by both teams.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

PERSONALLY VICTIMIZE YOU AT SURVIVOR SERIES, AND REMIND YOU ONCE AGAIN DAT HE IS DA BEST IN DA WORLD.

Oh and Kaitlyn disappears.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome segment


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

you're welcome


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> i would fucking mark if foley said 3 of his team members are Dude Love,Cactus Jack and Mankind...would be fucking :lmao


I was thinking the same thing.:lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Will each team have 5 members on it?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't even get the fucking game till at least Thursday. Stop showing this shit.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

From Foley to Rock to SCSA....

Gonna be a good Year and a half for Punk.....


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

That was a good Tag Match

And Heyman is awesome in every promo... they should use him more.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd mark if Mick foley just had all 3 persona's of Foley on his team only.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Foley needs to talk to Vince Russo. Beard Trimmer on a pole match!


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Mankind, Cactus Jack, and Dude Love all for team Foley.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone have a picture of what Cena was wearing in his dinner with AJ? I missed it, it seems to have caused quite a few laughs.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Did Ryback really face JTG tonight? Missed most of the show


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

10 bucks says Yurple the Clown is on Foley's team


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

THE REIGNING DEFENDING.

Heyman is the GOAT.

Really look forward to seeing these teams. 

Can Foley beat Jericho on that game?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Anyonne has last minute predictions for the teams?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Call 866! Problem solved.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

At least they're announcing the teams early so creative can't chop, change and announce it a week before the PPV. Might have some proper build up this year!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CM Punk's dark eye bags look fucking scary in that promo pic of Team Foley and Team Punk.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I can see that great minds do indeed think alike.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my God, did anyone see that trailer for the Rise of the Guardians movie? I can't believe what I just saw.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Does anyone have a picture of what Cena was wearing in his dinner with AJ? I missed it, it seems to have caused quite a few laughs.


He was wearing what he always wears, his Cenation shirt.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Does anyone have a picture of what Cena was wearing in his dinner with AJ? I missed it, it seems to have caused quite a few laughs.


He was in his in-ring attire in a fancy place


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*From Foley to Rock to SCSA.... Punk says Bring it.*



NoyK said:


> Does anyone have a picture of what Cena was wearing in his dinner with AJ? I missed it, it seems to have caused quite a few laughs.


Pretty much his ring gear from the waist up..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Oh my God, did anyone see that trailer for the Rise of the Guardians movie? I can't believe what I just saw.


Santa rocking dualie swords?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

NoyK said:


> Does anyone have a picture of what Cena was wearing in his dinner with AJ? I missed it, it seems to have caused quite a few laughs.


Just imagine Cena in his full gear with the pink hat sitting at a fancy restaurant.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

There better be a return surprise entry in one or both Survivor Series teams.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Does anyone have a picture of what Cena was wearing in his dinner with AJ? I missed it, it seems to have caused quite a few laughs.


Jean shorts, Knee Pads and Black with pink in it top.


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

Hope Ambrose is on team punk but that will never happen, because WWE hate Dean Ambrose and make him rot in FCW.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

:mark: MARK HENRY!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

ASSASSIN'S CREED. AAAAARGH.

My friend, the Revolutionary War reenactor, has already been fielding ignorant e-mails from people wondering if there were _ hashashin_ in the Colonies. #iCant


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Changed my mind...

Team Foley - Sheamus, Ryback and Cena

Team Punk - Lesnar, Big Show and Barrett


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

are they trying to build Foley vs Punk for TLC or something? Or this just a way to make Ryback vs Punk vs Cena at TLC?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

What's 'The Wapp'?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I can't even get the fucking game till at least Thursday. Stop showing this shit.


Quit your whining. It doesn't get released here in the UK until Friday.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

too many commercial breaks...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Jean shorts, Knee Pads and Black with pink in it top.


..So, his WWE attire?

:lmao 

Ahh WWE, you make things so obvious sometimes.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

god damnit.......


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena is joining us after this? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

MrMeki said:


> He was in his in-ring attire in a fancy place


Look at the wallpaper, no 'fancy place' would be caught dead having that on their walls.  Looked like a setup room backstage which they have known to do now and then.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk vs Foley. I'm hyped


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

WWe not defeated cancer yet? Longest Match ever... just screwjob it and ring the bell Vince!!!!!!!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

They're really building this Cancer/John Cena fued. Should be a great Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You know playing this horrible Nu-Metal music might actually ward off Breast Cancer


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

2,5 million is a pretty impressive number. Considering I didn't even know there was a WWE app :villa


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Where's Brad Maddox goddammit.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> They're really building this Cancer/John Cena fued. Should be a great Wrestlemania main event.


:lmao


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I wish that Cena gets breast cancer.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm all for the support of cancer, but does it really need air time?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice of WWE to partner with the foundation that turned down a donation just because it was from a porn website. (Y)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

see Cena cares about cancer..even when cheating on his wife


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So i'm assuming this breast cancer music video is the culmination of all the promo's. So it will be over next week. Good. I'm all for supporting breast cancer awareness but enough is enough this is wrestling.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

john, 'bono' cena ladies and gentlemen


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena is Jesus time! 

Men can get breast cancer too. Its rare, but it happens. Just saying.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ Layla's eyebrows


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crazy to see how this company went from exploiting deaths essentially to backing breast cancer 250%.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Jericho sholda took Dolph case and be on VT every week, forcing Vickie to re-hire him*



Marty Vibe said:


> What's 'The Wapp'?


A member of Jersey Shore..


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena back home, elisabeth is waiting you....
....oh wait...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

blur said:


> I wish that Cena gets breast cancer.


U mad bro?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

They are fucking bragging.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

NO MY STREAM IS FREEZING!!! *cries*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope Rise Above Cancer gets cancer.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena joining us after a Rise Above Cancer promo? Well played WWE.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Huganomics said:


> Nice of WWE to partner with the foundation that turned down a donation just because it was from a porn website. (Y)


They really did that? That's messed up.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Cena is Jesus time!
> 
> Men can get breast cancer too. Its rare, but it happens. Just saying.


Yeah Brodus Clay better watch out.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> They're really building this Cancer/John Cena fued. Should be a great Wrestlemania main event.


Betcha Cena simply no-sells Cancer if that happens.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This entire thing is so pathetic. I'm all for breast cancer awareness, but it does fuck all with video packages and having the middle rope pink. If they donated money, or had part of the sales for all WWE breast cancer related merch that sells go to different foundation, that would make this entire thing worthwhile.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

John Cena truly is this companies Jesus Christ.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Jon Cena vs cancer? And people say WWE doesn't push monster heels...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> Quit your whining. It doesn't get released here in the UK until Friday.


I will get mines on thursday because i have ordered with Shopto.net. When i have always ordered with them. I get my games a day before release


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hornswaggle!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Did Katie Vick have breast cancer?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

lol vince.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

lol ryback there


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Want heat?

Have Punk interrupt this..


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

eric rick? weird name


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Of course Cena....


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

jesus christ this is fucking stupid :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I'm sorry, just the sight of Hornswoggle standing next to Vince is hilarious.

Can't wait for November to get here.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah Brodus Clay better watch out.


Don't forget Heath Slater.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

susan g komen to pose for playboy... playboy cover unveiling


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dammnnn breast cancer even has a in ring segment. Vince is pushing this harder than 90% of the roster.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

CM Punk would get a lot of heat if he crashes this.....Cancer Man Punk.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to be SUPER cynical here...


They got this segment in JUST IN TIME for the Election next week, didn't they?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

blur said:


> I wish that Cena gets breast cancer.


you do know men can get breast cancer, right?

If so...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This would be the perfect time for Cena to turn heel.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Cancer face turn?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You just broke kayfabe, motherfucker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Primo did not look happy to be there


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man.. I'm glad that these Comen thing came up right when the stream was broken. :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Primo looks pissed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Now wouldbe the perfect time for a heel turn, Cena.

Go for it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh no, did anyone see Primo at the end of the stage? He dosen't give a fuck and wants to go home.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> NO MY STREAM IS FREEZING!!! *cries*


Try firstrowsports


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't see heels in that group.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Want heat?
> 
> Have Punk interrupt this..


OH PLEASE GOD.

That would be the biggest mark out moment ever.

Comes out, tears up the check.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena, an amazing guy who cares about cancer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Isn't it kind of an oxymoron for Cena to fight cancer, since he practicably is cancer


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Stall_19 said:


> CM Punk would get a lot of heat if he crashes this.....


lol i bet he would if given the chance


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> CM Punk would get a lot of heat if he crashes this.....


I would mark the fuck out, cm punk would automatically become my biggest hero :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Did they really have to make this in a live RAW? I mean I support the cause, but come on..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is all a work.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kayfabe break mid Raw?

that happened before?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

One Million Dollas


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Nice of WWE to partner with the foundation that turned down a donation just because it was from a porn website. (Y)


If the porn website _really_ wanted to donate, they could have done it anonymously. But for a women's health charity to partner with a porn website? They'd offend anti-porn feminists, anti-porn conservatives, religious ladies, and that lost base would totally eclipse anything a porn site would donate.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena's about to cleanly defeat breast cancer and Orton still doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Faces and Heels standing together. It's reall to me damnit


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

moeny gone to waste... just give me the money damnit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is sickening


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

We encourage you to vote for Ms.Linda Mcmahon in the upcoming election.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Orton looks like he's about to fall asleep.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Was that Primo or Epico who gave a look of "I fucking don't care" when they showed them on stage. 

He hates boobs.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm surprised Cena didn't put on a Dr. Evil voice for that figure.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The Cena merch made exactly 1 million? -_-... please, son!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

FUCK YOU CANCER *clap clap clap clap clap* FUCK YOU CANCER

Exactly one million? Wow thats an AMAZING coincidence.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

1M dollars? Is that it? :lmao dem budget cuts


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I Imagine Punk sitting in the back, with a black hoodie and looking all Dark Knighty. "I support this, but they can never know. I do it from the shadows"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dorothy Jones is over big as a face. Good for her, she's great on the mic.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

Vince must really love austin powers


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

What did the breast cancer say to the polish monkey?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

One MILLION dollars!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome. Now maybe they can raise awareness for Anal Bleeding:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Channeling a little Dr. Evil there.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is fucking horrible television.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats awesome!


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

so many money


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

That sounded a lot like Dr. Evil


One Millionnnnn Dolaaaaaaaars!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Vince spends over 42 million dollars on Linda's senate campaign but just gives a million to the cancer foundation? nice.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

this is "such a good cause" sigh ......people who are really educated in the worlds affairs know whats going on here...can't believe it


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Isn't it kind of an oxymoron for Cena to fight cancer, since he practicably is cancer


Wrestling cancer vs. Breast cancer. Book it.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

That's coming right off the top of talent's checks.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena vs. Cancer at WM 

DEM BUYRATES


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

im trying really hard to have a good feeling inside me about this, but this donation really could have been done in a press conference before last night's PPV.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Does cancer draw ratings? 

We will found out when the breakdown comes out. Cant wait!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

and jeff hardy is all like wut about testicular cancer, his nuts hurt


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

:lmao

Orton's sarcastic clapping


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

One million dollars. Insert Dr. Evil .jpg


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Jon Jones said:


> Awesome. Now maybe they can raise awareness for Anal Bleeding:


dont talk about me like that


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Stall_19 said:


> CM Punk would get a lot of heat if he crashes this.....Cancer Man Punk.


No he wouldn't because everyone already changed the channel. Oh ho ho!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Just a million? Either Vince is cheap or this is a publicity stunt. I wonder.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TripleG said:


> I am going to be SUPER cynical here...
> 
> 
> They got this segment in JUST IN TIME for the Election next week, didn't they?


For Linda, it's better than going to an NAACP meeting.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Should have done the Doctor Evil bit when revealing the amount.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Cancer be killing, Primo don't give a shit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

1.000.000$


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Didn't Vince give away 1 Million a week to randoms on the phone?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

David Banner said:


> So Vince spends over 4 million dollars on Linda's senate campaign but just gives a million to the cancer foundation? nice.


4? Uh 2008 and 2012 combined is almost 100 million lol.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Asenath said:


> If the porn website _really_ wanted to donate, they could have done it anonymously. But for a women's health charity to partner with a porn website? They'd offend anti-porn feminists, anti-porn conservatives, religious ladies, and that lost base would totally eclipse anything a porn site would donate.


Who cares? If they really cared about finding a cure, they wouldn't turn down a donation.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton's going to throw up when he gets backstage.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BrothersofD3struct said:


> One Million Dollas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

holt_hogan said:


> That's coming right off the top of talent's checks.


So that's why Primo's pissed.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This has no place on wrestling television.


----------



## James Bester (Aug 30, 2008)

So.... is cancer like dead now?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Faces and Heels standing together. It's reall to me damnit


and no cm punk, now they will say cm punk loves cancer and that's why the wwe universe won't respect him :lmao


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

It's good their promoting Breast Cancer, my Mum has it she went for her Radiotherapy today. Come on thought this is just taking up TV time, this shows that Raw should only be two hours show and we should not have time taking segments like this.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Headliner said:


> This is all a work.


Big chance, and they're shamelessly doing it with Cena before Linda. At least it's for a good cause.


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

guess Cena is a good guy after all because we don't care about sexual affairs as long as you give back to cancer


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Save the Tits


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> Who cares? If they really cared about finding a cure, they wouldn't turn down a donation.


Your ignorance pains me.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Tbh, if you look at the numbers, ratings started slowly dropping as soon as they started running this Susan G Komen for the Cure stuff.

Not saying that's exactly why they've dropped. . .but it's a factual correlation. Take that however you want.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> I Imagine Punk sitting in the back, with a black hoodie and looking all Dark Knighty. "I support this, but they can never know. I do it from the shadows"


This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Jon Jones said:


> Awesome. Now maybe they can raise awareness for Anal Bleeding:


Cole knows﻿ this shit, just ask him about heidenreich


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AnalBleeding said:


> dont talk about me like that


OH FUCK :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Hammertron said:


> eric rick? weird name


FCW guy.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Was that Primo or Epico who gave a look of "I fucking don't care" when they showed them on stage.
> 
> He hates boobs.


Rolling with Rosa and the rest of the divas, I doubt he's ever seen a real pair.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena is a cheater, Elisabeth knows that.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Whaaat? just one million? I don't enjoy this Cancer campaign but they payed Lesnar more, oh WWE >_>


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

man I wish I could play some online poker
FUCK THESE UK ADS


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

BAH GAWD CENA HAS DEFEATED CANCER! WHAT A MAN!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Fuck you, Vince!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Hank Scorpio said:


> It effects more people than you know


what.


wow.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> NO MY STREAM IS FREEZING!!! *cries*


Which site are you using?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Asenath said:


> If the porn website _really_ wanted to donate, they could have done it anonymously. But for a women's health charity to partner with a porn website? They'd offend anti-porn feminists, anti-porn conservatives, religious ladies, and that lost base would totally eclipse anything a porn site would donate.


But yet they did a swell job of handling the whole Planned Parenthood issue right?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm sad Punk didn't crash that. #CancerManPunk


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

The twist is that Chris Jericho invented cancer long ago.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brodus Clay said:


> Whaaat? just one million? I don't enjoy this Cancer campign but they payed Lesnar more, oh WWE >_>


When Cancer can put WWE over 200K in ppv buys, Vince will give more.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I support the cause whole-heartedly... but I don't watch wrestling for this. Sorry vince...


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Disgusting propaganda for Linda. Not more.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

My grandmother has gotten breast cancer in both breast and survived and she thinks that was BS.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll say one thing about that segment-it provided enough mammaries to last a lifetime. :troll


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Your ignorance pains me.


That's wonderful dear.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cena should have turned heel by bringing up their refusal to accept money from PornHub.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Did anyone laugh at the way she said "Cenation?

She said it like like "Senation" :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Next, Cena will grow a moustache for Movember.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They spent like 75 times that to try and get Linda in the Senate

Just think about that for a moment.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

so is he going back to green next week? or he has new attire lined up?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Isn't this the same Susan G. Komen that said they needed any donations possible but when Pornhub tried to donate money they refused? lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> But yet they did a swell job of handling the whole Planned Parenthood issue right?


Well, they did restore all Planned Parenthood's funding and fire/force resign the parties that broke that partnership up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

My lights are flickering for like a millisecond every twenty or so minutes. Go away Sandy.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

They've already got the $1 million story on wwe.com

They want some press!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Which site are you using?


works again.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> When Cancer can put WWE over 200K in ppv buys, Vince will give more.


And that's the problem if they really wanted to help Vince can easily give them more.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I still can't get over Primo at the end of the stage. Everyone else is clapping and he's got his hands in his pockets, with this "fuck this" look on his face.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahaha


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i just cant listen to the stones, and its not like i dont appreciate that era, its one of my favorites


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Asenath said:


> If the porn website _really_ wanted to donate, they could have done it anonymously. But for a women's health charity to partner with a porn website? They'd offend anti-porn feminists, anti-porn conservatives, religious ladies, and that lost base would totally eclipse anything a porn site would donate.


Why are there anti-porn femcunts? Doesn't make sense. Or do they want less job opportunities than men? :hmm:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey alberto is here haha


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

:vince CWO (Cancer World Order) Breast, Testicle & Lung Cancer vs The WWE


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Just get to the teampicking already for fucksake


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Del Rio squash match incoming.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Albertoo Noooo Heatoooooo!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Damn, thought we'd make it through Raw without having to see Del Rio.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why are they advertising Rolling Stones concerts?

ALLLL BOORRREEEEEE TOOOEEEE DELLLLLL RREEEEEEEYOOOOOOO


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Cena locks cancer in the STFU for the win, he goes on to face Aids in the final..*



KatKayson said:


> My grandmother has gotten breast cancer in both breast and survived and she thinks that was BS.


wtf?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


>


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> Isn't this the same Susan G. Komen that said they needed any donations possible but when Pornhub tried to donate money they refused? lol


If Pornhub wanted to donate so badly, they would have done it anonymously.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh my god. Not this fucker. Fuck off Del Rio.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Did you know:

We (the WWE) LOVE to pat ourselves on the back!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Really? Can't we just get the main event with Punk/Foley over and done with


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I had forgotten Alberto Del Rio existed. Whelp time for the monthly Del Rio post PPV loss squash.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Send Del Rio to the mid card.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Gabriel is about to lose in like two mins.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

And so ends Gabriel's push.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

So about that Gabriel push...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

del rios fake cars get more heat than himself


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Just when I was about to say that this show hasn't been too boring....


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wwe should have team up with a more reputable organization. 

After what Komen did, ugh. Miss me with that bullshit.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Del Rio means "from river" in english


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey it's Alberto. Time to take a nap.


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

The charity won one million dollars and ADR will lose the one million viewers.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> They spent like 75 times that to try and get Linda in the Senate
> 
> Just think about that for a moment.


Tbh, they've probably dumped a lot more than 75 million on it. All for Linda's Hobby.

The entire WWE roster got paid less than that over the last 5 years combined. fpalm


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Why are they advertising Rolling Stones concerts?


Vince has only just discovered their music. He into them. Gone a bit mad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God damn it. every time Del Boro loses at a ppv he has to look dominate over a jobber the next night to look good. I hope Gabriel beats his boring fucking ass.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Isn't this the same Susan G. Komen that said they needed any donations possible but when Pornhub tried to donate money they refused? lol


Yes, because publicity and religious nuts are more important than.. you know, actual funding. (Y)


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

No fucks are given about berty


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

My god just bring punk and foley out and end this show. I don't thin I'll be able to watch this live every week. 3 hours is too much


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

So much for Gabriel's push lol.

DAT DEL RIO! BRING YOUR SHOVEL!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Justin Gabriel is such a delight to watch in the ring. So smooth.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I bet they're gonna say Del Rio is more intense and vicious than ever :vince


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Gabriel is gonna job again


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God Gabriel sucks. 

Seriously, he's got a cool finisher. That is it.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

just had my tv on close captions and the way they typed out just gabriel was JUSTIN GAY BRILL lol


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm expecting for a Gabriel upset honestly, Del Rio should be repackaged. Bury his character and bring up something new


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


>


Smooth!

I say, give Primetime Players a mouthpiece, and two females (one for each player), and the tag titles.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is this even a match?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

If DelRio Wins PPV match:
Have him win squash match on RAW the next night
Else if :
Have him win a squash match on RAW the next night.


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Wwe should have team up with a more reputable organization.
> 
> After what Komen did, ugh. Miss me with that bullshit.


:agree:

This


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOLY shit had forgotten Del Rio won a rumble


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

The sad thing is Vince is doing this more for Linda than the actual cause.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Heard another wild Hacksaw in the crowd!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Ricardo arguing with the Hogan in the crowd!!


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Gaybriel fucking sucks what a boring monkey. Break his arm Alberto


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> hey del rio is here hahahaha


I swear, I always see this post every week.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Smooth!
> 
> I say, give Primetime Players a mouthpiece, and two females (one for each player), and the tag titles.


Get rid of Brodus. The Primadactyls.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

UFC fighter Chael Sonnen reference


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> Vince has only just discovered their music. He into them. Gone a bit mad.


Eh it's better than his Limp Bizkit phase.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Coming soon to a Final Fantasy game near you, Justin Gabriel.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Justin Gabriel is way better than Alberto Del Rio


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Del Rio should take some time off to find a personality, then preferably never come back. I don't care how great he is in the ring, I've got chips in between my couch cushions that are more interesting than him.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

RR clapping :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Get Del Rio off TV for godsakes.



> UFC fighter Chael Sonnen reference


where?!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

TELL THAT DAT FUCK IN THE FRONT ROW TO STOP CLAPPING


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Del RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIO


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That 40 man Rumble really was a joke, not only was it boring as fuck, Del Rio won it and Santino was the last man to be eliminated :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> Gaybriel fucking sucks what a boring monkey. Break his arm Alberto


Real grown up there.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Heyman should bring a bunch of ECW originals to compose Punks team


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is taking too long.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


>


(Y)Next tag champs


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CHAEL SONNEN MENTION. JR MENTIONED THE GOAT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Del Rio should take some time off to find a personality, then preferably never come back. I don't care how great he is in the ring, I've got chips in between my couch cushions that are more interesting than him.


lmfao.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> Tbh, they've probably dumped a lot more than 75 million on it. All for Linda's Hobby.
> 
> The entire WWE roster got paid less than that over the last 5 years combined. fpalm


They have spent just under $100 million on both of her campaigns combined. It's like $97.2 or something like that. Dave Meltzer talked about that the current roster is like $50million a year for salary, so they literally spent a years worth of roster money on her campaign. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Great Below said:


> Get rid of Brodus. The Primadactyls.


Good idea. Give Naomi to Titus and Cameron to Young.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Get Del Rio off TV for godsakes.
> 
> 
> where?!


this.^^^^^^^


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> TELL THAT DAT FUCK IN THE FRONT ROW TO STOP CLAPPING


Thats Ricardo..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Asenath said:


> Well, they did restore all Planned Parenthood's funding and fire/force resign the parties that broke that partnership up.


So those same feminists oppose money from porn websites as well as oppose underprivileged women from receiving mammograms? So this is just a right wing company trying to push an agenda and is known to pocket a lot of the money they receive for this cause?


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

No Ric Flair appearance time running out fuck that I really wanted Flair too come on this show tonight.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Heyman should bring a bunch of ECW originals to compose Punks team


Oh, god. No more Wrestling Grandpas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LKRocks said:


> Heyman should bring a bunch of ECW originals to compose Punks team


But wouldn't Punk want to actually win the match? And have you seen most of the ECW originals?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Smooth!
> 
> I say, give Primetime Players a mouthpiece, and two females (one for each player), and the tag titles.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Has creative ever had less material/direction for an upper card star than they have for ADR? Jesus Christ.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Black_Power said:


> Eh it's better than his Limp Bizkit phase.


According to an ex-writer he used to hate travelling on the WWE private jet as Vince would uncontrollably blast Kid Rock on repeat and they could never get any sleep.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Where's Ricardo?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I taped the first hour and half before I started watching and i've already caught up fpalm


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

JY57 said:


> so is he going back to green next week? or he has new attire lined up?


All I know is that Cena's new gear is going to look great, more adultish.. to counter the CM Punk yellow kid T-shirt made for kids but he's a heel so no one will buy it.


Smart move WWE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Justin Gabriel would've been perfect for 3MB.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

we just gave a charity 1,000,000..and speaking of charity..here's ADR


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

Jon Jones said:


> CHAEL SONNEN MENTION. JR MENTIONED THE GOAT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Damn did he? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol when John was revealing the amount of money donated i was thinking it would be like 20 million or at least 10 million then they reveal it to be ...1 million lol. Vince spends over 75 million dollars on Linda's Senate campaign, and gives 1 million to breast cancer foundation.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RR has been clapping for an hour now. What a legend.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I will forgive them for everything about this horrendously boring and long show, they just need to do one thing, one W-O-O-O. That's all I want.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> But wouldn't Punk want to actually win the match? And have you seen most of the ECW originals?


Yehah, they ALL have weapons.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Asenath said:


> If Pornhub wanted to donate so badly, they would have done it anonymously.


Even if they did, they would still reject it. It's not about the money. It's all about the right wing agenda.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The crowd is completely silent for Del Rio.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Finally, its over!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Wait, what did Susan G Komen do that was dumb or shitty? I have absolutely no idea what they did.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Good. Now give up the main event segment already.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


>


Will now use this for the "Mah *****" meme.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> RR has been clapping for an hour now. What a legend.


:lmao

Best legend ever to grasp WWE.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

That moonsault was like buttah.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Ricardo has a pink bracelet, but he is a heel...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

If Primo contracted cancer Vince wouldn't give 2 shits. or cents.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

There goes the power. Damn you extratropical storm Sandy. 

Well at least my generator runs a couple of computers, TV's and the internet router. And the fridge and microwave. Ahh the basics


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Shadow Madven said:


> Damn did he? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:.


Yeah.He said something like "Chael Sonnen praised Del Rio's armbar" or something like that.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This should be interesting...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I will forgive them for everything about this horrendously boring and long show, they just need to do one thing, one W-O-O-O. That's all I want.


Come on man, give up, it ain't happening, not tonight sadly


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Smackdown has been better than Raw for a few weeks now


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ricardo Rodrigez>>>>>Del Rio


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

holt_hogan said:


> According to an ex-writer he used to hate travelling on the WWE private jet as Vince would uncontrollably blast Kid Rock on repeat and they could never get any sleep.


That's horrible


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Can we have theme music reveals, instead of the twat announcer saying the name then the music hits...


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

FOOTBALL IS ON


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Foley is so hot.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> I will forgive them for everything about this horrendously boring and long show, they just need to do one thing, one W-O-O-O. That's all I want.


Shut up or I'll tell the guy who shit on you on the Observer forums to do so here too.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

And the crowd goes wild...

Seriously I've never in my life seen a guy in the main event who had basically nobody give a flying fuck about him. Its truly embarrassing.

"BAH GAWD, Del Rio is a 50 time World Champion, beating John Cena, Randy Orton and CM Punk while blindfolded in a barb wire steel cage 3 on 1 handicap match!"

Crowd:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> The crowd is completely silent for Del Rio.


That's been a running theme. It's almost his gimmick at this point. 

Orton = Legend Killer
ADR = The Crowd Killer


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Black_Power said:


> That's horrible


True story.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

What did Susan Komen do that was so bad?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Susan G. Komen actually uses 15% of the donations to work for a cure for cancer...
The rest? Advertising and office expenses.....
Be aware of breast cancer and give us money: We will use to make other people aware....


In 2012 we obviously don't know what cancer is!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive never seen people so angry at donating money to a charity foundation

Ive also never seen people do so much research on something that has nothing to do with them

you ask me, vince shoulda donated that money to PRO cancer causes


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

These reveals of teams is going to be such a disappointment. Can't wait to see the bitching and moaning. 

"NO FLAIR???? Wtfzzzz BERRIED AMBROSE NIETHER O NOES!?!?!"

unk2


----------



## zozman (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok Lesnar or Flair, or this RAW sucked


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Borias said:


> Wait, what did Susan G Komen do that was dumb or shitty? I have absolutely no idea what they did.


Look at the Planned Parenthood controversy.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Shut up or I'll tell the guy who shit on you on the Observer forums to do so here too.


Damn rock getting clowned somewhere? Lol

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Justin Roberts: And the last member of Foley's team is: JEEEEEEEOOOONNNNNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAA!!!!

Crowd: yay whatever

end of show logo


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

plz Lesnar


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Good idea. Give Naomi to Titus and Cameron to Young.












seriously though, they're wasting the PTP. So much potential


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The Great Below said:


> That's been a running theme. It's almost his gimmick at this point.
> 
> Orton = Legend Killer
> ADR = The Crowd Killer


CM Punk = Ratings Killer

:ex:


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Is that the last commercial? I usually don't stream Raw so I'm not used to those stupid commercials


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

cavs25 said:


> Susan G. Komen actually uses 15% of the donations to work for a cure for cancer...
> The rest? Advertising and office expenses.....
> Be aware of breast cancer and give us money: We will use to make other people aware....
> 
> ...


15% are you fucking kidding?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I never got raising money for breast cancer "AWARENESS". Shouldn't they be using it towards a cure rather then billboards shit? Pretty sure everyone in 2012 knows what Cancer is.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

At least we'll be getting the team news after this (hopefully final) commercial.


----------



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

It's that time...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm a little sleepy. Can it be team time now?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

If there isn't at least one surprise member on either team, this 5 on 5 match won't mean much.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Only way Flair could arrive is to be introduced as Heyman's opposite number at Survivor Series for Foley's team.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

HEYMAN!!! :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Mai name is Paur Haiman.


----------



## Shadow Madven (Oct 23, 2012)

Is it weird that Ricardo is more charismatic than ADR, :lmao.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Lets see if creative has the roster turn on CMP and refuse to team with him for SS.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk, Cesaro, Maddox, Lesnar (?) and Ziggler


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

abrown0718 said:


> seriously though, they're wasting the PTP. So much potential


MVP did an interview a couple weeks ago. He talked about possibly coming back in a year. 2007 MVP with Primetime Players would be awesome.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

One surprise/Big Name entrant. Just one. Please. For me. I've been good, I promise.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Best what? Call him a wrestler dammit


----------



## The Mother Dragon (Jul 30, 2012)

This better be good otherwise I will not watch Raw live until January.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

That's a fucking badass hoody.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

When did this crowd effing die?!?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

ok LOVE that hoodie, looks awesome


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol. Punk changed his gear from opening segment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> MVP did an interview a couple weeks ago. He talked about possibly coming back in a year. 2007 MVP with Primetime Players would be awesome.


I'd Mark.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

The WWE heavyweight champion of the World, Respect


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah, one good return. One fucking good one, ONE.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkdsoul said:


> 15% are you fucking kidding?


Far from the only "Charitable" organization to do that


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Punk given the Big Show treatment.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

LKRocks said:


> Justin Roberts: And the last member of Foley's team is: JEEEEEEEOOOONNNNNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Crowd: yay whatever
> 
> end of show logo


id mark

Cm punk's jacket is kewl

id buy it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

OHH That Hoodie :mark:

Someone needs to make sigs/avatars of this Punk attire. :mark:


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Shadow Madven said:


> Is it weird that Ricardo is more charismatic than ADR, :lmao.


No. But that has less to do with ADR than it has to do with Ricardo being God tier.

Dat hoodie.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I would mark out for Ambrose, not gonna lie.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Borias said:


> Wait, what did Susan G Komen do that was dumb or shitty? I have absolutely no idea what they did.


By federal law, if you run a charity, you're required to give the bare minimum of, I think it's 17% of your donations to the actual cause. As in the least amount that you can give is that much.

One guess how much Susan G. Komen gives!

Look up the term "pinkwashing."


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Are the WWE releasing a new video game? Gee, first time I've heard about this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jon Jones said:


> I never got raising money for breast cancer "AWARENESS". Shouldn't they be using it towards a cure rather then billboards shit? Pretty sure everyone in 2012 knows what Cancer is.


The only reason I every heard for it was that it helps reminds women to check their breast and get screened for it. Catching cancer early is important. Still, there are companies that use the whole pink gimmick to simply make more money come every October.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Look! Punk with a hoodie! Looking all Dark Knighty!!
Not the champion we need, but the champion we deserve!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Crowd completely dead for Punk yet again.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

I want no I need to hear a 'WOOOOOOOO' in the next minutes


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That big WWE logo in the back kind of kills the hoodie for me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Let's see what fuckery ensues...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

If Flair comes out, he'll probably already be juicing. :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Paul Heyman giving me the wiggins is the only constant from my intermittent 20 years of wrestling watching.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Self-promotion at its finest.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Really JR? You have NEVER seen ANYTHING as Controversial as what happened at Hell in a Cell? REALLY?!?! You were right there to witness the MONTREAL SCREWJOB and THIS was more controversial??? Fucking Really?!?!?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> One surprise/Big Name entrant. Just one. Please. For me. I've been good, I promise.


You'll get one big name: Cena. :no:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Punk got that hoody for pre-ordering WWE 13.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

thought cole was gonna say who is gonna buy the game with punk on the cover


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Justin Roberts: And the last member of Foley's team is: JEEEEEEEOOOONNNNNNNNNNN


It's JERRRRRRRN


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

that scared the shit out of me.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Not gonna lie, would buy that hoodie.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

They are pushing WWE 13 so hard.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Lawger than wife and greatest of aw tiem


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Foley's team..Cena,Triple H,Orton,Sheamus,God

Punks team..red rooster,barry horowitz,well you get it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> that scared the shit out of me.


You're telling me :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god. They did this cover reveal already.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

heyman is brilliant as always


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Miz.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

LOL @ larger than life


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz? The fuck outta here.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Borias said:


> Wait, what did Susan G Komen do that was dumb or shitty? I have absolutely no idea what they did.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/31/komen-planned-parenthood-cuts-karen-handel_n_1245568.html


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Let's see what fuckery ensues...


Oh do we have to? Haven't we've seen enough fuckery tonight


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Miz?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Miz? Ew. Do not want.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Miz fpalm


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

yeah this a fail already


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> thought cole was gonna say who is gonna buy the game with punk on the cover


Me too. He was prob gonna say that but remembered it would be dumb for him to say that.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, Punk is going to have to act impressed.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One problem Heyman , Punk hates The Miz lol.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

mozzzzz


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Miz


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Miz? Jesus, this company really lack stars. Fuck this loser.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Punk's team immediately at a disadvantage.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Evilerk said:


> Foley's team..Cena,Triple H,Orton,Sheamus,God
> 
> Punks team..red rooster,barry horowitz,well you get it


you mean Shawn Micheals Knights from the Survivor Series 1993?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

The Miz? Really?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I knew it


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

The Miz ? really ? lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this is shit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Really JR? You have NEVER seen ANYTHING as Controversial as what happened at Hell in a Cell? REALLY?!?! You were right there to witness the MONTREAL SCREWJOB and THIS was more controversial??? Fucking Really?!?!?


youre right Triple G

Jr : what happened last night was kinda interesting but not really and neither man is as talented as guys ive seen in the past. you guys should stop watching

that sound better?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz?

So Kofi will be on Foleys team.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

RHODES SCHOLARS!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Came to play.


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Shut up or I'll tell the guy who shit on you on the Observer forums to do so here too.


Lol at a little bitch like you having a gangsta in your sig. "Shut up or I'll tell someone to get you"


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

Moz :lmao


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

god wwe is completely ass backwards a few months ago cm punk and miz feuded like nobodys business, what's next, ADR? give me a fucking break


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd prefer Taker over Flair


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

LAME.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Oh do we have to? Haven't we've seen enough fuckery tonight


There's always room for fuckery.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

the mOz


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hmm..Paul picks a team Punk says hell no..and picks his own


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

who else hacksaw jim duggan ?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

No Lesnar fuck off


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so Foley is going to pick everyone that's currently feuding with the heels Heyman picks.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Sandow and Rhodes main eventing a PPV? Right on!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Good-looking team so far. (Y)


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

so 3 jobbers


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

I do like these guys being on there.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Miz, Rhodes and Sandow? fpalm. That's really their main event?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Del Rio


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Rhodes Scholars!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

this is not what I thought it would be


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AMBROSE !!!!! FUCK YEAH !!!!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow. Punk's team sucks.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

THIS ISN'T PREDICTABLE AT ALL


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fanboi101 said:


> Lol at a little bitch like you having a gangsta in your sig. "Shut up or I'll tell someone to get you"


Umsd bro.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dat Moz. 

"OMG IT WASNT DEAN AMBROSE?! FAIL!" There. Don't say it.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Who the fuck?

Oh.

DELLL RIOOOOOO


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

SUPER LAME


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

ALBERTO DEL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIO!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Jotunheim said:


> god wwe is completely ass backwards a few months ago cm punk and miz feuded like nobodys business, what's next, ADR? give me a fucking break


Curse you for fucking calling it!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TBH, I'm not surprised these teams are going to have a bunch of midcarders. If they stack the teams with too many main eventers then they won't have a card.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SHIT TEAM LOLOL OMG


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Miz and Rhodes Scholars? lol. . . Team Punk is getting tossed.

But this makes me wonder if team Foley is just gonna be Ryback and friggin like Truth and Kofi and other fillers.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Sandow and Rhodes!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> MVP did an interview a couple weeks ago. He talked about possibly coming back in a year. 2007 MVP with Primetime Players would be awesome.












man listen...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Not a bad lineup, kayfabe-wise.

Punk, Miz, Sandow, Rhodes, ADR. 

That's a lot of heel power.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk survived 13 straight losses on PPV, getting his head shaved by Rey Mysterio, losing the world title to Undertaker in less than 10 minutes, etc. This is nothing, Punk is IMMUNE to burials, because the fans just take him seriously again the second he opens his mouth. It's how people like JBL and Chris Jericho have always been able to lose countless matches. Punk doesn't need to be protected, it's Ryback that needs to be protected. If he loses his momentum, he can't talk his way back into it and he can't wrestle his way back into it.


This is the best someone has explained anything about Punk.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

fuck this shit....fpalm


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Punk's team is so fucked


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Black_Power said:


> There's always room for fuckery.


Are confusing fuckery with fucking?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Good-looking team so far. (Y)


Posted right before Del Rio was announced :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this team is shit

im going to go read a book. or drink drain cleaner


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Dafuq


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

No Lesnar, no buy.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

REALLY?!?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk's team sucks.

So Foley's team will be Rey/Cara/Kofi/Orton.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Aw fuck, where's those god damn crickets:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm marking out at the idea of Heyman and Ricardo both at ringside.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

What a boring team


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kofi, Ptp,Orton & Ryback then?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Crowd is so dead.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Expected better. Ah well.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

why is heyman acting like Brock no longer exists


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Team Hell No fights each other to the back, Orton kills ADR only for ADR to distract Orton to get him out, leaving Ryback to kill everyone else.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

..Is that it? Okay never mind, this team looks bad. :no:


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I was about 98% sure Heyman was about to say "for the first time ever to the WWE" and introduce Ambrose. Oh well. Now Foley's bunch.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

survivor series like hell in a cell is gonna be shit


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

as if there is no lesnar on this team 
what the actual fuck


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What a boring team.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WTF

I Wanted 3MB


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Del Rio oh fuck this shit


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Fucking Del Rio, that's underwhelming. Me thinking about Lesnar,Flair,Henry. Fuckk this shit.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Lesnar has to be added to this match later on


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

del Rio?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Predicting now that one of the heels backs out or gets injured and a surprise member at Survivor Series on CM Punks team... Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

no lesnar or anyone interesting fuckin boring.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

well that could have been the start of a sweet faction but very that was super underwhelming. I wanted brock


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Could the crowd be any less interested.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton, the mexicans and kofi upcoming


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Alberto Del RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIO

it's his destiny will be in Punk's team


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This team gives me the sad.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh shad up.

Shad up and listen to someone who knows what he's talking about.

No kidding.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Team Punk looks very strong.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Not bad stop complaining people


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Punk's team sucks tbh.

Looks like Foley's team will be all garbage + Ryback too, unless they get Cena on it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

am i the only one not excited about this team?

alos, lol at ADR cheering for one year of punk, seeing as ADR was the one punk beat for the title.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why would ADR wanna work for the guy who beat him for the title anyway?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Judging from these picks I could see Foley picking Kofi, Sin Cara and Rey, Orton and maybe Ryback last.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk's team had potential to be amazing.... WWE dropping the ball again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

No Lesnar


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mick's team better have rock, austin, jesus, andre the giant and batman otherwise this sucks


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well team hell no on the other team. So the other two will be Ryback and Cena


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

He should shave their heads and reform S.E.S


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Incoming Ric Flair?









Please I need this


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

So wait, no WWE Title match at Survivor Series?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryback, Orton, Cena, Rey Misterio and Sin Cara Team Foley


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Punk survived 13 straight losses on PPV, getting his head shaved by Rey Mysterio, losing the world title to Undertaker in less than 10 minutes, etc. This is nothing, Punk is IMMUNE to burials, because the fans just take him seriously again the second he opens his mouth. It's how people like JBL and Chris Jericho have always been able to lose countless matches. Punk doesn't need to be protected, it's Ryback that needs to be protected. If he loses his momentum, he can't talk his way back into it and he can't wrestle his way back into it.


If i could rep i would.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> Kofi, Ptp,Orton & Ryback then?


more like Foley, Rey/Sin Botcha, Ryback, Kofi, Orton


----------



## Fanboi101 (Jul 15, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Umsd bro.


No, I'm laughing, hence the "lol". You even act like a pussy on the internet


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ryback could beat all these alone


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback, Orton, Kofi, Team Hell No


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

team foley to have Ric Flair...thats when I turn off the TV and smash shit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Replace Miz with Lesnar and this PPV would've been saved.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Like last night, I was kind of hoping for Lesnar to be with Punk. Oh well.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

As if people expected Brock or Ambrose :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So..

Orton
Kofi
Cara
Mysterio


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Well team hell no on the other team. So the other two will be Ryback and Cena


and Tony Garea

Sorry wrong reply. Still works though.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I wonder if The Rock will be in Foley's team...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Please, just let Ric be there.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> I cohld see Foley picking Kofi, Sin Cara and Rey, Orton and maybe Ryback last


Exactly that will happen.  (Or Kane/Bryan)
Disgusting. :B


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Are confusing fuckery with fucking?


Sadly no :sad:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

If Foley is not bringing a blockbuster, this is a terrible segment.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Funny how the guy who Punk won that title from a year ago at that very event is on his team a year later.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Orton
Kane
Bryan
Ryback


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Foley: Hell No, Ryback, Kofi, Cena


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah this is gonna be brutal. LOL at whoever said who's next ADR? Spoke too soon man


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I missed Ryback. so him and kofi, mexicans and orton


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So...Kofi, Orton, Hell No & Ryback?


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

How the fuck could they mess this up so bad?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

guess Cena will have a singles match with Ziggler at SS. Pointless match


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

So who is on the Foley side? Santino? Brodus Clay? No wait, Johnny Curtis.

Where's the swerve?!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Foley is awesome. I listened to him do Kevin Smith's smodcast the other day and he's still as cool as ever.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Redead said:


> mick's team better have rock, austin, jesus, andre the giant and batman otherwise this sucks


Jesus'd Finisher? Celtic Cross Powerbomb?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Replace Del Rio with Lesnar and this PPV would've been saved.


Fixed.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

I lol'd as Punk looked at Del Rio as he was talking about celebrating his year as champ, knowing that he beat him for it :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait. Wait. What if The Rock is the surprise pick, since Foley has good connections with him Kayfabe? :mark:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Ryback, Truth, Kofi, Orton, + scrub


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

WE WANT DA :rocky


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking at trying to build two teams makes the lack of starpower clearly evident.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, stuff like this bothers me.

All heels in the ring and Foley strolls right on in and starts bashing Punk...did WWE forget that heels beat the crap out of faces when they outnumber them? Why aren't they beating on Foley?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I flossed, so at least this wasn't an absolute waste of 10 minutes.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

So foley's team will be team hell no, kofi, and ryback or orton


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

BORING!!!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe Flair will be appearing...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk looks so badass right now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh what a surprise


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

THE WILDCAT


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

whut.

Kofi?

whut.

wow.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kofi, Power Rangers, Orton


----------



## LuvY2J (Jan 3, 2012)

Kofi? really?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Ryback, Orton, Kofi, Team Hell No


you left out ryback and cena. Unless cena is gunna be doing a mini feud with Dolph.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Where's your title Kofi? Show some damn pride.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao you people really expected Lesnar? Or Flair? Ambrose? What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol @ JR.. "Is anyone in the WWE any hotter than Kofi Kingston?"

Yes, half the roster.

Team Hell No = officially faces.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey what do ya know Foley's entire team is all guys that are currently feuding with everyone on Punk's team, go figure...


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Kofi? Why?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

kofi rofl


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

They have really missed a trick with the teams imo, could have been so much more interesting.

Still expect lesnar to feature


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

Lol, CM Punk's road wife.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

How funny that Foleys team will involve those who are in feuds with Punks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok Team Hell No is a little less predictable.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Did he sell his title for weed?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Foley: 'All these men I would walk to the gates of hell with. All these men have earned my respect over the years'

*announces Kofi Kingston*

fpalm


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cesaro could be in punk's team


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep.. Feud teams, how predictable.


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao you people really expected Lesnar? Or Flair? Ambrose? What the fuck is wrong with you?


flair :lmao


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm calling they'll end it in a brawl....(logo)


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

If Kofi is so hot, how come the crowd was dead????


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

this could have been so good but no


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wrestling... not predictable at all.*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Kofi in the main-event of a PPV? 

LOL F'N LOL!!! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

People need to get off this guy ambrose hes not coming anytime soon


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DAT KOFI PUSH


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Foley's team will be: Kofi, Team Hell No, and Orton, just watch...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Survivor Series 2012
*
*Main Event*
John Cena vs Ziggler 

Team Foley vs Team CM Punk


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

And Ryback and John Cena :rogan:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

A breast cancer cell could have predicted this bullshit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Orton.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This reminds me of team laurinaitis vs team long. And just as underwhelming


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Why this crowd is not starting a Flair chant or something? old school WE WANT :flair3 WE WANT :flair3 WE WANT :flair3


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Predicitable.

Fuck you WWE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this match really had such potential to be a blockbuster main event. I'm actually willing to bet that Cena somehow main events SS with this shit matchup here. Yes, these guys are all talented, but I just dont see this match being any good at all.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao you people really expected Lesnar? Or Flair? Ambrose? What the fuck is wrong with you?


Lesnar wasn't really a stupid thought was it?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

eh I was 3/4.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Team Punk is completely fucked tbh


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

did Foley call him the "Impex Predator?"


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

The biggest news out of this is that Kane/Bryan are now officially faces.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

HULK HOGAN! HE SAID HULK HOGAN! BAH GAWD


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is so blah...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Orton looking as enthused as ever.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Worst SS teams ever. What the fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why the hell wouldn't Foley pick Ryback?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao :lmao you people really expected Lesnar? Or Flair? Ambrose? What the fuck is wrong with you?



pissing myself laughing here, we knew it was gonna be shit, can see the iwc going into meltdown now


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Really predictable...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ryback next

TURN OFF YOUR TVS NOW


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

What a shit under-card this is going to be.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Mick Foleys wrestling? Come on...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, they're just matching up these guys. I wonder if it's going to be Ryback or Cena. Probably Ryback.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol did y'all see Heyman? He's like fuck this shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> *Survivor Series 2012
> *
> *Main Event*
> John Cena vs Ziggler
> ...


Ziggler would headline a PPV so I'm cool with that.

Bryan's turning face soon. They're not gonna be able to hold back on it much longer.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> So...Kofi, Orton, Hell No & Ryback?


I'm SHOCKED. SHOCKED, I say! This is so totally out of left field! Who could have possibly saw this coming!? What a SWERVE~!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh Lord, here comes Ryback.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Foley-I'm not wrestling! Ryback is in my place!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol this is terrible. haha


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Well... There will be a shit load of crappy filler matches at SS.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RYBACK!!! Yeah, predictable. Not looking forward to this.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

EXCELLENT GAME PAN


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk's team could be a lot better if they replaced Miz with Lesnar, and Del Rio with Barrett.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait so why should Punk compete?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Bullshit.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Ryback...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

predictable as usual


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

great, ryback is officially in the Main event picture for good....fuck this company.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

two ppvs in a row Cena won't be main eventing


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DAT bib!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Nvm. 

RYBACK.

FEED ME MORE.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

4/4, KNEW IT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> So Team Hell No fights each other to the back, Orton kills ADR only for ADR to distract Orton to get him out, leaving Ryback to kill everyone else.


I just saved you people $50.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

There is nothing on the line in this match. Who gives a shit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Those people wanted Flair.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

RYBACk! Still not impressed


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why would Punk be shocked that Ryback would be on this team? 

I would have pre planned for him being on Team Foley quite honestly given how the show started.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

So are you telling me that, independently of each other, they selected teams made up exclusively of guys that faced each other last night?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FEED...ME...MORE!


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

Boring boring choices,


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

So Survivor Series is going to be two matches because this is pretty much the entire WWE roster or am I missing something.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry Rybach, nobody is waking up.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Team Punk looks great huh


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It's a shame it had to just be combined feuds. Something a little more original would have been nice. Oh well.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So the only redeeming quality of this match was going to be that Foley was competing, and now it's Ryback instead? 

Survivor Series is a flop this year. We go from being headlined by the Rock to this...


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Lame.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey, WWE is stealing TNA's go to card here. MOAR BRAWLZ


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

So predictable...

I'm guess the mid-card match will be Sheamus & Big Show, the mid-late match will be this match, then the main event will be Cena-Rock II.
Or maybe Shemus/Big Show, Cena/Ziggler & this match.

So I'm guessing Punk is retaining till TLC? In that case, he'll probably retain till the Rumble.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Does this mean the title won't be on the line at Survivor Series?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Most lopsides Survivor Series match ever? :lol

Team Foley gonna have at least 3 members left when it's over.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCK!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was how you end the show? Really? And they wonder why there product is not drawing...............


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

fuck this at a borig night, so fucking predictable


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Boring picks...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Goldberg chants to end the show.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryback will get all four in the shell shocked.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I battled sandy for this bs????


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to know it looks like Punks team have a chance..


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This entire episode was just extremely predictable.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Orton doesnt give a fuck :lol 

:lol


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> What a shit under-card this is going to be.


Absolutely, all the mid carders are competing in one match.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Del Rio should take some time off to find a personality, then preferably never come back. I don't care how great he is in the ring, I've got chips in between my couch cushions that are more interesting than him.


I agree


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Have to wonder if Orton and his one of his STUPID, STUPID, STUPID teammates can get along.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

And Raw ends with Goldberg chants


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So where's flair :troll woooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

My Ryback boner is so hard right now.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Can the goldberg chants just fucking die already? Good lord we get it


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

It's the Feed Me More chant that's over, not Ryback himself. :lol


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I try not to complain but please fuck off WWE.

At least make something unique with the match-ups. We legit saw all these people wrestler each other last night, but now they can tag in each other. :bron


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Ryback's theme is the only thing that blocks the Goldberg chants.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

What did that say at the bottom of the screen?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Did it really have to be Cody?


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Team foley will win


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

what the fuck
was that


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The "Goldberg" chants are getting old...


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

after hearing them teams only thing i was looking forward to was seeing foley and now he's out and rybacks in
I mean i was expecting ryback to be in but still
don't think i'll bother ordering survivor series


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Most lopsides Survivor Series match ever? :lol
> 
> Team Foley gonna have at least 3 members left when it's over.


Doubt it. It will end with Ryback whooping Punk.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

No Flair? What da hell


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Does this mean the title won't be on the line at Survivor Series?


Does it even matter tbh? Punk would've retained anyway. Just like he's a 100% lock to retain at TLC.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Hey guys, buy the videogame with that coward on cover ok?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this is shit, someone snap del rio's leg and get lesnar on this team


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

WTF, Miz? Kofi? ADR? That's the most anticlimatic end I could probably have thought of. Creative should hang their heads.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I, for one, would like to hear from Rock316AE!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Best thing about this match, is Punk won't have to defend the title. So he will have had the title for a year. The only good news! lol


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Fuck Ryback for doing the Shell Shocked on Cody... It should have been Miz. Fucking moronic pricks, that was retarded.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

So everyone who competed at HIAC But broken up in to teams. 

What will they do for mid card? Nvm I really don't care. Wake me up at the royal rumble.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

Hank Scorpio said:


> What did that say at the bottom of the screen?


"We fucking suck"



But in all seriousness, no Lesnar, no Austin, I severely want to go cancel my pre-order of WWE 13 just so they do not get any of my money.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Gonna sleep now. ^^ 
Raw was 6,5-7 / 10

Bye.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Crowd is dead lol. And those "Feed me more" chants were obviously piped in.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do the wwe actually think we can't see this predictable shit coming a mile away? Are they just retarded and think they're surprising everyone with this shit? I'm really curious.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder if they'll pull in the old "If your pinned, you lose your belt at Survivor Series" rule.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ehh, not looking forward to Survivor Series based on the teams. Unless they can make it interesting somehow.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Team Hell No is still too good to be involved in this nonsense. But again, D-Bry face turn imminent :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this is bullshit

i cancel getting killed by the hurricane and this is how they reward me?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

How utterly groundbreaking.

LOL NO FLAIR WORST SHOW EVURRR


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

so is this 10 hour RAW finish? wow cant believe i survived that


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Un0fficial said:


> "We fucking suck"
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, no Lesnar, no Austin, I severely want to go cancel my pre-order of WWE 13 just so they do not get any of my money.


You will be playing it all day tomorrow.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

so the rest of the card at survivor series is going to be a world title match , a divas match, and 4 filler matches ? what a great ppv this is going to be !!!


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeChase27 said:


> Crowd is dead lol. And those "Feed me more" chants were obviously piped in.



Not those Goldberg chants :cena2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Team Foley vs. Team Punk
Cena vs. Ziggler
Show vs. Sheamus


Good job WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Guarantee you Ryback pins Punk at SS. See this way Punk keeps the title and Ryback makes up for his loss at HIAC.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TheAverageGuy said:


> Can the goldberg chants just fucking die already? Good lord we get it


*Not gonna happen.*


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I know Vickie "fired" Beth Phoenix but is that actually because she is leaving the WWE or is this just storyline completely?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ryback, Cena, Hell No, Orton vs Punk, Lesnar, Rhodes Scholars and Ambrose would have been perfect. Instead we get a bunch of midcarders and a continuation of boring feuds. I'm guessing they will be looking at Sheamus vs Big Show as the main sell for Survivor Series, because there are only two more episodes of Raw which is not enough time to build any sort of storyline. This for one of the big 4 PPVs of the year. Are they trying to lose as much money as possible?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Even the Raw sub-forum has had enough of this shit.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

David Banner said:


> Guarantee you Ryback pins Punk at SS. See this way Punk keeps the title and Ryback makes up for his loss at HIAC.


Agreed. It will end with Ryback destroying Punk for the win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

HHHGame78 said:


> Best thing about this match, is Punk won't have to defend the title. So he will have had the title for a year. The only good news! lol


Not necessarily. Punk won the WWE Championship on November 20'th, Survivor Series is November 18'th and Raw is the 19'th. I have a bad feeling they'll make Punk lose the title on that Raw to troll the IWC by not giving him a year.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

7/10 decent show but -1 for the Shell Shocked on Cody so 6/10.


good night guys.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

i hope they get a 2.3


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

What was that?!? This has got to be the most disappointing match up I have ever seen. For both sides too. I was expecting Cena, HHH, or Lesnar or heck even a debut on either side wouldn't hurt. I hope they change this or else :cornette


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

krai999 said:


> i hope they get a 2.3


I guarantee the ratings will be fucked due to Sandy.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

HEELKris said:


> 7/10 decent show but -1 for the Shell Shocked on Cody so 6/10.
> 
> 
> good night guys.


Aw poor little lamb. Cody Whodes will be alwight!


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

FEED...ME...BORE!


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

Why did heyman want to enlist a team of all losers outside of punk?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Sick of this BS, refuse to never watch this shit ever again.............so....same time next week?


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I thought it was a letdown overall. Hated that Foley reveal as I would have actually liked to have seen Foley. No great matches here either, a fluff piece on how great the WWE is and a stupid AJ angle gets a thumbs down from me

I reviewed tonight's Raw here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/wwe-monday-night-raw-10292012-review.html


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Team Foley vs. Team Punk
> Cena vs. Ziggler
> Show vs. Sheamus
> 
> ...


You forgot the Divas match. 8*D
Seriously who thought that these teams were a good idea. It had to be Vince because I can't believe anyone with any creativity would think that this main event is a good idea.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This show should get a <2.5 rating. Quite possibly the most anti-climatic Raw ending ever.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

So I used to think the chants were legit, but then I noticed the fucking speakers in the ring so there goes that.

How fucking predictable were the teams? I mean holy fuck it's like they aren't even trying anymore.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

charmed1 said:


> I know Vickie "fired" Beth Phoenix but is that actually because she is leaving the WWE or is this just storyline completely?


It was reported that she was on her way out, so...



krai999 said:


> i hope they get a 2.3


The rating is too high


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Just for fun & comparison sake, this was the CURTAIN JERK teams at Survivor Series in 1987:

"Macho Man" Randy Savage, Jake "The Snake" Roberts, Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat, Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake & "Hacksaw" Jim Duggan Vs. The Honky Tonk Man, Hercules, "Dangerous" Danny Davis, "The Outlaw" Ron Bass & "King" Harley Race.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, no one got the crowd really going tonight. I think dead crowd's are the norm now. McMahon has officially chased off much of the hardcore crowd and the casuals are just slowly doing what casuals always do... leave. Congrats Vince.. reap what you sow with your stupidity.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

I hope they get 1.0. Terrible raw and looks like Beth is indeed leaving. Poor girl :c


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

4/10. Awful show and the commercials were insane. There had to be over an hour's worth of them.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not necessarily. Punk won the WWE Championship on November 20'th, Survivor Series is November 18'th and Raw is the 19'th. I have a bad feeling they'll make Punk lose the title on that Raw to troll the IWC by not giving him a year.


This year was a leap year though so technically it would still be 365 days as champion.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Cornette's face was never more fitting, fuck this company. Just pointless teaser after pointless teaser with horrible payoff. In reality they're just doing it to kill time and pretending like they have a long term plan. I'm not saying it every week but this is one of the worst RAWs of all time. Ryback is great and all, but I'm probably not even watching this PPV.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestlemania 13 was better than this episode.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not necessarily. Punk won the WWE Championship on November 20'th, Survivor Series is November 18'th and Raw is the 19'th. I have a bad feeling they'll make Punk lose the title on that Raw to troll the IWC by not giving him a year.


Leap year so I think it is 365 days.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heyman will do his best to put them all over but you could tell he was thinking 'Fucking hell'


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

David Banner said:


> Guarantee you Ryback pins Punk at SS. See this way Punk keeps the title and Ryback makes up for his loss at HIAC.


...and you can see it all for a mere 50$


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The show was very basic this week. It was nowhere near the stunningly awful show we got last week, but was largely paint by numbers here. The show was setting up Foley & Punk's teams and they set up Foley and Punk's teams. Not much else to it beyond that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kabraxal said:


> Man, no one got the crowd really going tonight. I think dead crowd's are the norm now. McMahon has officially chased off much of the hardcore crowd and the casuals are just slowly doing what casuals always do... leave. Congrats Vince.. reap what you sow with your stupidity.


True. But he ran off the hardcore fans years ago. They only show up at the Rumble/Mania and hot cities.

The casuals there aren't into anything except the top, top guys.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena is unable to compete


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

holt_hogan said:


> Wrestlemania 13 was better than this episode.


actually wrestlemania 11 is the bad one


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They are never going to get the low rating that they really deserve with all of us assholes still mindless tuning it to every week.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I can't believe I worked myself up through all the dumb shit on this show for the big SS Team reveal, just to be fed a bunch of random heels vs whoever they're feuding with currently.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll give this Raw a 5/10...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Cornette's face was never more fitting, fuck this company. Just pointless teaser after pointless teaser with horrible payoff. In reality they're just doing it to kill time and pretending like they have a long term plan. I'm not saying it every week but this is one of the worst RAWs of all time. Ryback is great and all, but I'm probably not even watching this PPV.


Yeah, how dare WWE advertise Flair and then....wait a minute!

But yes, shocking Raw. I guess they totally forgot about Brad Maddox now as well like it NEVER FUCKING HAPPENED. Fucking idiots.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Of the hundreds of angles the could've gone with after last night, they just go for the blandest option.

I just don't get it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i give this raw :torres :torres :torres out of 10

thats right, three torres out of 10


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What the hell was that? Great. Survivor Series is going to be a jobberfest. All WWE did tonight was completely show their lack of main event talent.

Fuck this company.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

Regarding an earlier comment, just looked, even if Punk drops it on the RAW after SS, his reign will have been for 365 days. This is a leap year so November 20th 2011 to November 18th 2012 is exactly 365 days.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

virus21 said:


> It was reported that she was on her way out, so...


Thanks. I haven't been keeping up much lately due to school and work. Like to see her in TNA, she could take the place of Awesome Kong as the monster female heel.

These 3 hour Raws are killing me. Really wish they'd drop an hour.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I hope there's more than one Survivor Series elimination match this time.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

x78 said:


> Ryback, Cena, Hell No, Orton vs Punk, Lesnar, Rhodes Scholars and Ambrose would have been perfect. Instead we get a bunch of midcarders and a continuation of boring feuds. I'm guessing they will be looking at Sheamus vs Big Show as the main sell for Survivor Series, because there are only two more episodes of Raw which is not enough time to build any sort of storyline. This for one of the big 4 PPVs of the year. Are they trying to lose as much money as possible?


Ambrose :lmao


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> I guess they totally forgot about Brad Maddox now as well like it NEVER FUCKING HAPPENED. Fucking idiots.


They mentioned it like 6 times.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think it's safe to say now that 3 hours are not the problem, but they're being written by incompetent fucking cunts.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> True. But he ran off the hardcore fans years ago. They only show up at the Rumble/Mania and hot cities.
> 
> The casuals there aren't into anything except the top, top guys.


We still managed to get some good PPV crowds from time to time, but last night nad tonight just showcased that the hardcore fan just can't be assed to even make the displeasure audible anymore. Why when it's clear they won't listen. ANd the casuals don't even make noise for guys like Cena anymore. He gets some, but really... it's dying all around.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Cornette's face was never more fitting, fuck this company. Just pointless teaser after pointless teaser with horrible payoff. In reality they're just doing it to kill time and pretending like they have a long term plan. I'm not saying it every week but this is one of the worst RAWs of all time. Ryback is great and all, but I'm probably not even watching this PPV.


Nah. There's a difference between just being dull/tedious/predictable and outright piss poor bad.

This week was just dull, uneventful and predictable as fuck. Not a very good episode, but I've seen much worse this year.

The Raw where Cena had a 'match' with Micheal Cole and stripped him and covered him in JR's BBQ sauce was piss poor bad.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

septurum said:


> They mentioned it like 6 times.


But we don't even get to see the aftermath? No punishment? No explanation? No...nothing?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

The sad part is that there are people that would pay $50 to see this shit.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Marty Vibe said:


> But we don't even get to see the aftermath? No punishment? No explanation? No...nothing?


His* lips are secretly getting the punishment.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Redead said:


> i give this raw :torres :torres :torres out of 10
> 
> thats right, three torres out of 10


You were using Torres smileys? Funny, all that came up was a giant red card. Wonder why.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> But we don't even get to see the aftermath? No punishment? No explanation? No...nothing?


I'm sure we will down the line. They said that Maddox is nowhere to be found so I'm sure this is not the end of the angle.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Not gonna lie I watched expecting Flair. I dont buy into the sheets but just this once I did lol. Thats not why it was bad though. Also the aftermath of the ppv and seeing if the SS team was going to be good hooked me. Dont care now so im back to reading recaps.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

So CM Punk & some heatless jobbers Vs. the uninteresting babyface team lead by a green Goldberg rip-off. All for the low, low price of $50. 

*SOLD!*


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any review for this raw? Is it worth watching?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

new_year_new_start said:


> Ambrose :lmao


Dean Ambrose is going to debut at some point and there is no better opportunity than in a Survivor Series match against the team being led by the guy that Ambrose has displayed a personal vendetta against, and that Punk said he wanted to personally victimize. Punk has already described Ambrose as a 'secret weapon' in the past, this would have been perfect. I'm guessing you are about 13 or 14 years old and can't help but piss in your pants every time someone mentions Ambrose, but if you can think of a better debut scenario then I'd like to hear it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Cornette's face was never more fitting, fuck this company. Just pointless teaser after pointless teaser with horrible payoff. In reality they're just doing it to kill time and pretending like they have a long term plan. I'm not saying it every week but this is one of the worst RAWs of all time. Ryback is great and all, but I'm probably not even watching this PPV.


The man has spoken!

Its kinda funny, this show could have been saved by one simple word. Instead, I honestly think I was most entertained by 3MB. They're goofy and corny, but in a good way. The Cena/AJ/Vickie thing was about a million times worse than Claire Lynch because at least Claire Lynch had Daniels and Kaz being awesome, whereas in the WWE's rendition, there's nothing redeeming whatsoever. On top of that, while Claire Lynch was so over the top bad, that's what kinda made it amusing, so there's something to be said for that. This Cena/AJ scandal is not only bad, but sweet monkey fucking Jesus is it BORING. Everything felt so uninspired tonight. Like, its fairly evident and has been for the past while that they don't try anymore. But tonight's Raw said to me "not only are we not trying, we're not even gonna make it look like we're trying, we're that lazy."


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

trevs909 said:


> Any review for this raw? Is it worth watching?


No.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

trevs909 said:


> Any review for this raw? Is it worth watching?


you'll be more entertained watching paint dry


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

shouldn't have watched half the show (already too much). Writers clearly don't care.

Happy that AJ Lee is back in her wrestling attire and fighting again though


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

septurum said:


> No.


Yea, came in and posted, just reading the thread now, holy fuck its bad.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Already going to guess that the main event ref gets knocked out by a super powerful glancing elbow and in comes...Maddox...so shocking!

That's where this angle is going and it shouldn't honestly surprise anyone, but you'll still have people here acting like its the biggest surprise in WWE history :no:


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

seriously if you look at the potential matches at survivor series at this point after this 10 man survivor series match, your left with show-sheamus for the world title, cena-ziggler, a divas match and 3-4 matches of 1 hour + of filler with a main event that has no important outcome...this ppv is going to suck so bad it was just a terrible decision to feature allof these guys in the big tag match and destroy the undercard


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't care how big of a Ryback fan you are you have to admit that those Feed Me More chants were piped in.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

The maddox thing had potential to be super interesting if done right. Instead.. that was just boring. Not horrendous, cause that can be it's own level of entertainment. Just... boring.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Instead, I honestly think I was most entertained by 3MB.


Familiar with 3 Count from WCW?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Marty Vibe said:


> But yes, shocking Raw. I guess they totally forgot about Brad Maddox now as well like it NEVER FUCKING HAPPENED. Fucking idiots.


Did you miss the countless slow motion replays of the low blow?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose marks gotta stop it..........stop it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Yeah, how dare WWE advertise Flair and then....wait a minute!
> 
> But yes, shocking Raw. I guess they totally forgot about Brad Maddox now as well like it NEVER FUCKING HAPPENED. Fucking idiots.


Just watch, no one could find Brad Maddox because Aces and 8s kidnapped him. :lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Did you miss the countless slow motion replays of the low blow?


No, but they didn't explain WHY HE DID IT. Or how nobody apart from the announcers and Punk mentioned it at all.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

trevs909 said:


> Any review for this raw? Is it worth watching?


There was a match announced for Survivor Series consisting of Team Punk vs Team Foley. Everybody predicted who would be on the teams within 5 minutes, and the 'shock' addition of Ryback to Team Foley at the end was a surprise to no-one.

Cena got pissed off and defensive over some camera footage showing him taking AJ into his hotel room.

That about sums it up.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

meh episode.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked Rey/Cara vs Rhodes Scholars and ADR vs Gabriel but both matches were way too short. Everything else was mediocre, too many commercials and once Punk's team was announced, Foley's team became extremely predictable. And can we please get Vickie off my screen. It's fucking old now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Far from excited about the Team Foley/Team Punk match about Survivor Series and everything else was just dull.

Kind of awkward to see Kofi and Orton on the same team, especially after the "botch" that halted Kofi's push in the first place.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

septurum said:


> Familiar with 3 Count from WCW?


I am indeed. I do prefer Rockers to the whole boyband thing, but Even Karagias, Shane Helms and Shannon Moore were all ready solid workers. You are right, there are parallels to be drawn, as I remember enjoying 3 Count as well. Its just a fun idea, and comedy absolutely has a place in wrestling, and its perfect for these 3. It doesn't work for a Kane/Bryan because the WWE keeps forcing them down our throats and giving them main event level exposure. Comedy works well in wrestling, but it needs to be away from the main event.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Marty Vibe said:


> But we don't even get to see the aftermath? No punishment? No explanation? No...nothing?


We will at some point. Keeping him off TV should have given the impression that Ryback completely annihilated him. For some reason (probably due to lazy writing), Cole and JR both only said that he hadn't been seen since. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if the writers just didn't know how to explain it yet, but they will eventually and it will probably be pathetic.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Marty Vibe said:


> No, but they didn't explain WHY HE DID IT. Or how nobody apart from the announcers and Punk mentioned it at all.


Patience is a virtue.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Just what we need to help rejuvenate the WWE! A 5 on 5 Survivor Series match, composed of jobbers who aren't over. 

I'm getting such a hard-on over those fucking ratings and buy rates...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if I could even fantasy book a better old school Survivor Series match than WWE did because the roster is so paper thin. Anyone trying to come up with a better one is going to use call-ups or returns, which seems completely unreasonable. If you're limited to just the current active weekly roster, there's not really too many better options WWE could have went with. Even for one of their "Big four." That's just the state of current WWE.

Umm, let's see:

*TEAM FOLEY:*
Ryback
Daniel Bryan
R-Truth
Kofi Kingston
Randy Orton

*TEAM PUNK:*
C.M. Punk
Antonio Cesaro
Kane
Dolph Ziggler
Alberto Del Rio or The Miz

This gives you Punk/Ryback still R-Truth, since he just came back to help Kofi. Kofi Vs. Cesaro since that match happened tonight. Kane/Bryan on opposite teams to continue their feuding comedy. Dolph because he's a good midcard heel that's not doing anything and he can make guys like Ryback & Kane look better by bumping like Mr. Perfect. Alberto Del Rio is boring but he needs something to do, so him & Orton can fill out the rosters still. You can have Kane/Bryan eliminate each other. Dolph could turn face or Truth could turn heel. You can still get the finish WWE wants with whatever they do with Ryback/Punk & you get some fresh, more interesting interactions like Kofi/Cesaro, Punk/Kofi, Dolph/Ryback, etc. Maybe The Miz is better than ADR cause he has history with both Kofi & Truth.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Probably going to get red repped for this but even though the Vickie-Cena promo was horrible Cena blowing up at Ziggler was one of the highlights of my night. The intensity was there.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> There was a match announced for Survivor Series consisting of Team Punk vs Team Foley. Everybody predicted who would be on the teams within 5 minutes, and the 'shock' addition of Ryback to Team Foley at the end was a surprise to no-one.
> 
> Cena got pissed off and defensive over some camera footage showing him taking AJ into his hotel room.
> 
> That about sums it up.


So shocking!!11! Thanks, it's not even worth streaming. SS is going to suck big time as well


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> No, but they didn't explain WHY HE DID IT. Or how nobody apart from the announcers and Punk mentioned it at all.


Isn't it obvious?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

septurum said:


> Patience is a virtue.


Did you say the same thing with the annonymous Raw GM storyline?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

septurum said:


> Patience is a virtue.


I'm as patient as they come but I just don't have faith in this one.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Decent enough Raw. Dissapointed with no match to close, but at least we get some SS build.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> I'm not sure if I could even fantasy book a better old school Survivor Series match than WWE did because the roster is so paper thin. Anyone trying to come up with a better one is going to use call-ups or returns, which seems completely unreasonable. If you're limited to just the current active weekly roster, there's not really too many better options WWE could have went with. Even for one of their "Big four." That's just the state of current WWE.
> 
> Umm, let's see:
> 
> ...


I wouldnt put Punk in the match. I would make him defend the title. For the traditional match, I would make it the usual throwaway match with the undercard. They have been doing that for the last few years and Survivor Series had more of an angle going into the PPV than this snoozefest.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Just watch, no one could find Brad Maddox because Aces and 8s kidnapped him. :lol


Seriously, I'm gonna be laughing about this Brad Maddox storyline if it doesn't get resolved properly over the next few weeks.

As it stands in WWE, a match can end when a referee decides to randomnly attack one of the wrestlers. :lol

I'd like to think this is going somewhere, but this is WWE. They'll probably just hope that the audience will have forgetten about it by the time Survivor Series rolls around.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> I am indeed. I do prefer Rockers to the whole boyband thing, but Even Karagias, Shane Helms and Shannon Moore were all ready solid workers. You are right, there are parallels to be drawn, as I remember enjoying 3 Count as well. Its just a fun idea, and comedy absolutely has a place in wrestling, and its perfect for these 3. It doesn't work for a Kane/Bryan because the WWE keeps forcing them down our throats and giving them main event level exposure. Comedy works well in wrestling, but it needs to be away from the main event.


I agree. Comedy is nice in wrestling. But you know, real comedy, not Santino Marella walking silly. That is not funny.

Heath Slater getting pissed over the interviewer wanting to hear their music is pretty good. They're all showing character, which is pretty awesome. Even if for McIntyre, it's just smiling and head banging. Their "1, 2...1,2,3" beatdown cracks me up for some reason. Just good stuff.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

unless braddox is in league with rikishi, this angle is a failure


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Isn't it obvious?


Chortle. Rock vs. Maddox at Royal Rumble in da ultimate swerve.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Hornswoggle looked fucking ugly stood on that stage tonight. Disgustingly ugly.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

x78 said:


> Dean Ambrose is going to debut at some point and *there is no better opportunity than in a Survivor Series match against the team being led by the guy that Ambrose has displayed a personal vendetta against*, and that Punk said he wanted to personally victimize.


You're forgetting the fact that NOBODY knows this apart from some smarks on the internet. Nobody knows about this Dean Ambrose vendetta against Mick Foley, WWE hasn't mentioned it on TV and if anything they've given Ambrose's anti-Foley gimmick thing to Punk.



> Punk has already described Ambrose as a 'secret weapon' in the past, this would have been perfect.


Has he said this on WWE tv? No. Therefore it means nothing. 



> I'm guessing you are about 13 or 14 years old and can't help but piss in your pants every time someone mentions Ambrose, but if you can think of a better debut scenario then I'd like to hear it.


13 or 14 because I piss in my pants every time someone mentions Ambrose? :lmao That sounds an insult a 13/14 year old would use. 

You're forgetting that WWE are basically using this PPV to get over/emphasize Ryback as a monster. Ryback will be the sole survivor and be made to look strong. Yet members of the IWC were expecting Brock and the Ambrose marks were expecting Ambrose. Why? Brock over-shadows Ryback. They want Ryback to look like the toughest guy in the match, if they have Brock in the match how do they end it? Is Brock the sole survivor? If he isn't, then somebody has to pin him or make him tap. Sure they could have the him getting DQ'd option, but they're not going to waste Brock in a rare PPV appearance just to have him DQ'd. Ambrose is obviously an idiotic suggestion, nobody knows who he is, if they give him promo time etc that takes away from all the other angles they're building. 

There's plenty of "better" debut scenario's for Ambrose debuting, check the Ambrose thread, sure most of those guys in there are deluded as hell, but their ideas for him debuting are a lot better and more creative than your one was. 

The biggest problem with the IWC is that they believe anything the dirt-sheets tell them. If you guys didn't read dirt-sheets you wouldn't have been annoyed Ric Flair wasn't there tonight, sure it was his home-town, but you guys read the dirt-sheet reports that Flair "may" be there and instantly thought they were right. But guess what, the dirt-sheets are just making "clever" guesses to get traffic to their site. I'm sure all the dirt-sheets that predicted Flair returning will come out tomorrow/tonight and be like "oh yeah, well you know, dat TNA lawsuit is still in place". That's bullshit. You guys really think that Vince or Flair give two shits about a TNA "lawsuit". TNA would never beat WWE in a court case, anyone with two brain cells should be able to realize that. It's TNA ffs.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

SinJackal said:


> Did you say the same thing with the annonymous Raw GM storyline?


Probably. I think this one will be explained though. They showed the replay several times and mentioned him just as many. It would be asinine to ignore it after all that but I wouldn't put it past WWE.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I just find it funny how some people try to tie Dean Ambrose into everything. I'll be glad when he debuts so it can be over with. It's not like he's some big time star with a long list of accomplishments and will be immediately thrust into a big angle. If he was that damn good, he'd have been called up by now.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

So many people cumming over Ambrose. Jesus. The guy's gonna be a jobber on Superstars with some lame gimmick.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

El Chapo said:


> I just find it funny how some people try to tie Dean Ambrose into everything. I'll be glad when he debuts so it can be over with. It's not like he's some big time star with a long list of accomplishments and will be immediately thrust into a big angle. If he was that damn good, he'd have been called up by now.


People really over-estimate what a Brian Pillman rip-off in 2012 can bring to the table in the first place. He's nothing original & it's still TV-PG.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No Flair, horrible SS teams, and Lawler coming back in 2 weeks..........guess I'll be watching RAW as fast as I did tonight for awhile.
Watched this episode in literally 30 minutes. Uggggghhhhh


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> Chortle. Rock vs. Maddox at Royal Rumble in da ultimate swerve.


Maddox will then be revealed as Vince McMahon's bastard son who was conceived on a plane ride back from Tribute to the Troops. First he started out as a referee and suddenly he'll become a full time wrestler, hanging out and tagging with a buffed out African American guy that was once part of a highly successful tag team (Booker T would be perfect for this role). He and Vince will then have a match over the rights to the name McMahon.

Hey, they're already stealing from TNA, why don't we go all the way?

The real fun comes when its time to figure out who the mother is.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm buying the Royal Rumble this time around. Fuck Survivor Series if that's the kinda shit they're going to give us. At LEAST RR13 is guaranteed to be good at the very least. 


SS12 is going to be awful.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

At Survivor Series, they'll find out just how more over Daniel Bryan is than Ryback!

No Feed More More chants, only Yes! and Daniel Bryan chants!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Taking a break from the 'E. 

Absolutely abysmal show. I remember when my friends used to get ripped on if they didn't watch RAW, now they get ripped on if they DO watch RAW.

TRASH.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

new_year_new_start said:


> Ambrose is obviously an idiotic suggestion, nobody knows who he is, if they give him promo time etc that takes away from all the other angles they're building.


No one knew who Rocky Maivia or The Undertaker were when they debuted at Survivior Series either. How hard would it be for them to do a whole 'mystery partner' thing to build intrigue and get into the other team's head, and bring Ambrose in as a guy who hates Foley in the same way they were going to do earlier in the year. Or, they could just have a boring match involving guys like Del Rio and Miz that makes no sense and will interest no-one.

It's funny that about 5 or 6 people have complained about 'Ambrose marks'. I'm literally the only person who has mentioned Ambrose in this thread and it's for a perfectly valid reason, because Survivor Series matches are a tried and tested way to debut new Superstars and Ambrose would fit perfectly into the storyline. Or, like I said, you can have a match involving a bunch of midcarders in filler feuds going through the motions, whatever.

I couldn't care less about Ric Flair, FWIW I'd prefer not to see his flabby ass again unless it was for a very good reason.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

By the way, just seeing the animation from the short commercial clips, I can tell that the new WWE '13 video game is garbage. I learned my lesson about that shit years ago. Fool me once, shame on me. Fool me twice...

EDIT: Holy shit, I botched that cliché like Sin Cara doing a springboard.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

x78 said:


> No one knew who Rocky Maivia or The Undertaker were when they debuted at Survivior Series either. How hard would it be for them to do a whole 'mystery partner' thing to build intrigue and get into the other team's head, and bring Ambrose in as a guy who hates Foley in the same way they were going to do earlier in the year. Or, they could just have a boring match involving guys like Del Rio and Miz that makes no sense and will interest no-one.
> 
> It's funny that about 5 or 6 people have complained about 'Ambrose marks'. I'm literally the only person who has mentioned Ambrose in this thread and it's for a perfectly valid reason, because Survivor Series matches are a tried and tested way to debut new Superstars and Ambrose would fit perfectly into the storyline. Or, like I said, you can have a match involving a bunch of midcarders in filler feuds going through the motions, whatever.


You quite clearly didn't read my post so let me spell it out for you. *They are pushing RYBACK*. Whether we like it or not they are pushing Ryback to be the "next big thing" or at least trying to. By debuting Ambrose and putting him in this match, they take away/overshadow Ryback. Why would they do that? That doesn't make any sense. Their focus at the moment is Ryback. If Ambrose debut's in this match he would play second fiddle to Ryback, so what's the point? You are so desperate for Ambrose you are missing the point.

You've waited what, over 6 months for Ambrose to debut now right? After all that waiting you want him to debut in a match where he'll be over-shadowed by Ryback? It doesn't make any sense. Their focus is Ryback. Ambrose would gain no momentum unless he was the sole survivor.

I want to make this clear - the concept of debuting a guy at Survivor Series or any other PPV is NOT A BAD MOVE. But IN CONTEXT of the current WWE it is. Ryback is the guy they're pushing. Hell, it would have made sense for them to have had Punk feuding with Foley or Cena and then have RYBACK debut at Survivor Series and be the sole survivor. That would make sense.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

x78 said:


> *No one knew who Rocky Maivia or The Undertaker were when they debuted at Survivior Series either.* How hard would it be for them to do a whole 'mystery partner' thing to build intrigue and get into the other team's head, and bring Ambrose in as a guy who hates Foley in the same way they were going to do earlier in the year. Or, they could just have a boring match involving guys like Del Rio and Miz that makes no sense and will interest no-one.
> 
> It's funny that about 5 or 6 people have complained about 'Ambrose marks'. I'm literally the only person who has mentioned Ambrose in this thread and it's for a perfectly valid reason, because Survivor Series matches are a tried and tested way to debut new Superstars and Ambrose would fit perfectly into the storyline. Or, like I said, you can have a match involving a bunch of midcarders in filler feuds going through the motions, whatever.
> 
> I couldn't care less about Ric Flair, FWIW I'd prefer not to see his flabby ass again unless it was for a very good reason.


But neither man debuted in the main event. So, putting Ambrose in the main event by having him announced tonight won't increase the buyrate, seeing how only the IWC is aware he even exists.

WWE has made no acknowledgement of the Foley/Ambrose feud and this entire feud is obviously just to get Ryback over as a monster and give Punk momentum heading into 2013. Ambrose serves no purpose in this angle, especially since it's centered around the previously mentioned Ryback & Punk.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I thought the dirtsheets were saying that Flair would be returning?

Did they do the unthinkable and make something up?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

new_year_new_start said:


> You quite clearly didn't read my post so let me spell it out for you. *They are pushing RYBACK*. Whether we like it or not they are pushing Ryback to be the "next big thing" or at least trying to. By debuting Ambrose and putting him in this match, they take away/overshadow Ryback. Why would they do that? That doesn't make any sense. Their focus at the moment is Ryback. If Ambrose debut's in this match he would play second fiddle to Ryback, so what's the point? You are so desperate for Ambrose you are missing the point.
> 
> You've waited what, over 6 months for Ambrose to debut now right? After all that waiting you want him to debut in a match where he'll be over-shadowed by Ryback? It doesn't make any sense. Their focus is Ryback. Ambrose would gain no momentum unless he was the sole survivor.
> 
> I want to make this clear - the concept of debuting a guy at Survivor Series or any other PPV is NOT A BAD MOVE. But IN CONTEXT of the current WWE it is. Ryback is the guy they're pushing. Hell, it would have made sense for them to have had Punk feuding with Foley or Cena and then have RYBACK debut at Survivor Series and be the sole survivor. That would make sense.


That's fair enough, I just don't like or agree with the idea of them pushing one guy to the detriment of the rest of the roster and the product as a whole, and that is the exact strategy that got them nowhere for years with Cena. It's quite easy to have interesting storylines and more than one thing happening at once, and it's probably a lot more effective to push people in that way because then it doesn't seem like they are being shoved down people's throats. It wouldn't be hard at all to debut Ambrose or have any number of other interesting situations in a way that wouldn't overshadow Ryback. Hell, Ambrose could get himself ejected from the match straight away, he could attack Foley with a chair or something and then leave Ryback to do his thing later in the match, there really is no excuse for the product to be so one-dimensional and uninspiring as it is at present. And no, I'm not a 'desperate Ambrose mark' even though I've been stereotyped as such, I've never even mentioned him before outside of the Ambrose thread. I'm just someone who wants to be entertained, and at the moment that isn't really happening.


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

x78 said:


> No one knew who Rocky Maivia or The Undertaker were when they debuted at Survivior Series either. How hard would it be for them to do a whole 'mystery partner' thing to build intrigue and get into the other team's head, and bring Ambrose in as a guy who hates Foley in the same way they were going to do earlier in the year. Or, they could just have a boring match involving guys like Del Rio and Miz that makes no sense and will interest no-one.
> 
> It's funny that about 5 or 6 people have complained about 'Ambrose marks'. I'm literally the only person who has mentioned Ambrose in this thread and it's for a perfectly valid reason, because Survivor Series matches are a tried and tested way to debut new Superstars and Ambrose would fit perfectly into the storyline. Or, like I said, you can have a match involving a bunch of midcarders in filler feuds going through the motions, whatever.
> 
> I couldn't care less about Ric Flair, FWIW I'd prefer not to see his flabby ass again unless it was for a very good reason.


 You Ambrose marks are ridiculous you act like hes the second coming of Christ. I personally don't think hes anything special. hes alright but you know deep down the day will come when hes future endeavored probably before he even debuts..


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> But neither man debuted in the main event. So, putting Ambrose in the main event by having him announced tonight won't increase the buyrate, seeing how only the IWC is aware he even exists.
> 
> WWE has made no acknowledgement of the Foley/Ambrose feud and this entire feud is obviously just to get Ryback over as a monster and give Punk momentum heading into 2013. Ambrose serves no purpose in this angle, especially since it's centered around the previously mentioned Ryback & Punk.


What, and you think that putting the likes of ADR and Miz in there instead is going to increase buyrates? fpalm

Obviously nobody would give a shit if they just said 'Dean Ambrose will be the fifth member of the team' and didn't elaborate at all. What I'm talking about is developing interesting storylines and characters. We have a match involving Foley, Punk has said that he wants to personally victimize Foley, and we have a character yet to debut that has already stated his intention and motivation to personally victimize Foley. Who cares if WWE never acknowledged Ambrose and Foley's interaction? What's stopping them from doing so in the future? If anything that would flush out the storyline and give it more depth. They had a potentially excellent feud and a great way to introduce a new superstar, they now have the perfect opportunity to go through with it, and they blew it in favor of a totally uninspiring, uncreative and nonsensical match that is no more entertaining or unpredictable than the average Smackdown main event. And yes, they can still do everything I've mentioned and push Ryback at the same time, without making it seem so forced and like he is being deliberately shoved down people's throats.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

TheGreatOneMark said:


> You Ambrose mark are ridicules you act like hes the second coming of Christ. I personally don't think hes anything special. hes alright but you know deep down the day will come when hes future endeavored probably before he even debuts..


*I don't like Ambrose marks either, but I don't think they'd fire him. He is a pretty good talent that can be used for years to come. I just don't like the fact that all his marks want him to be introduced in every high-profile feud there is. 

"This would be a great time to introduce Ambrose"
"I swear there was someone in the back at that car, it has to be Ambrose!"
"They should make a stable with Brock, Punk, Heyman, and AMBROSE!"
"They need to make new stars. Bring in Rollins and Ambrose and put them in IC feuds fast!"
"I think the Undertaker and Ambrose should have a feud with Ambrose ending the streak."*


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

Bad Raw. I'm gonna take a break for awhile.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/beth-phoenix-thanks-the-wwe-universe-wwecom-exclusive-oct-29-2012-26064520

Beth saying goodbye in wwe.com Exclusive


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

x78 said:


> What, and you think that putting the likes of ADR and Miz in there instead is going to increase buyrates? fpalm


When did I say this?

Difference is, the regular audience is well aware of who ADR & Miz are and storyline wise, it makes sense, especially with Orton & Kofi in the match. Nobody outside of internet knows who Dean Ambrose is. So, while ADR or Miz won't increase buyrates, Ambrose damn sure won't, as nobody gives a fuck about him, outside of the internet.



x78 said:


> Obviously nobody would give a shit if they just said 'Dean Ambrose will be the fifth member of the team' and didn't elaborate at all. What I'm talking about is developing interesting storylines and characters. We have a match involving Foley, Punk has said that he wants to personally victimize Foley, and we have a character yet to debut that has already stated his intention and motivation to personally victimize Foley. Who cares if WWE never acknowledged Ambrose and Foley's interaction? What's stopping them from doing so in the future? They had a potentially excellent feud and a great way to introduce a new superstar, they now have the perfect opportunity to go through with it, and they blew it in favor of a totally uninspiring, uncreative and nonsensical match that is no more entertaining or unpredictable than the average Smackdown main event. And yes, they can still do everything I've mentioned and push Ryback at the same time, without making it seem so forced and like he is being deliberately shoved down people's throats.


Bad idea.

Especially since Punk has pretty much replaced Ambrose in that angle for weeks now. Quite dumb to bring in a newer guy and have him do the exact same thing. It's not needed. Foley's only interraction should be with Punk, especially with the impending Rock/Punk match. Adding Ambrose into the mix would be forcing him into a situation, a situation most fans know nothing about, therefor, would seem totally irrelevant to the bigger picture, which is Foley refusing to respect Punk. So based on that, why take Foley from being in a totally logical angle with Punk and putting him in a feud with a newcomer, simply because the internet has been sucking his dick for nearly a year?

Keep him on the sideline, no point in wanting to add more confusion to the mix, when WWE is already failing to utilize the talent currently on the roster. It's dumb and ass backwards. If you're trying to establish Punk's legacy and have Foley involved with it, why bring in a newcomer, with no relevancy to the situation, in the eyes of the general audience?

My opinion is, if you have to be told a backstory just to understand a feud instead of witnessing it, it won't be as interesting as it should be.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Worst.RAW.Ever


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ight_s_RAW_with_Team_Punk_and_Team_Foley.html



> - After last night's WWE RAW in Charlotte, North Carolina, Ryback defeated CM Punk via DQ in the dark main event. The end came when Heyman distracted Ryback while Punk was up for Shell Shocked. Punk's Survivor Series partners rushed the ring and caused the DQ.
> 
> After the bell, Team Foley ran down and made the save. The two teams brawled until Ryback threw Punk back in the ring and hit Shell Shocked to end the show.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Taking a break from the 'E.
> 
> Absolutely abysmal show. I remember when my friends used to get ripped on if they didn't watch RAW, now they get ripped on if they DO watch RAW.
> 
> TRASH.


indeed, saddly cm punk is what brought me back, but the overall writing and storylines in this show are pure steaming shit and cm punk's booking is looking worse and worse each day, but like people said "dat tourbus"

might come back in january for the road to WM, but I doubt it will get any better than what we are given each week


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Silent KEEL said:


> At Survivor Series, they'll find out just how more over Daniel Bryan is than Ryback!
> 
> No Feed More More chants, only Yes! and Daniel Bryan chants!


Nope, Bryan is just a support cast midcarder for Ryback who's there to get tapped out by Del Rio again. The WWE have already elevated Ryback far more in a month than they ever did or will ever do it to Bryan.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> When did I say this?
> 
> Difference is, the regular audience is well aware of who ADR & Miz are and storyline wise, it makes sense, especially with Orton & Kofi in the match. Nobody outside of internet knows who Dean Ambrose is. So, while ADR or Miz won't increase buyrates, Ambrose damn sure won't, as nobody gives a fuck about him, outside of the internet.
> 
> ...


No, the angle with Punk isn't the same at all and you wouldn't have to be told any kind of back story, hell there is no back story other than that Ambrose confronted Foley in a hotel months ago. It's a Survivor Series match, there are 5 guys on each team and a new guy who has been waiting to debut for 6 months who has a legitimate motivation for being in the match and a ready-made feud that can come out of it. He could be a mystery partner and it would make total sense and increase anticipation for the event. I'd much rather that than putting some random guys like Del Rio and Miz on the team with absolutely no logic or motivation for them to be there, and totally insult everyone's intelligence given the fact that they hated Punk just a few months ago not to mention the fact that they are clearly there to make up the numbers and will almost certainly go back to filler feuds or the directionless midcard afterwards with absolutely nothing achieved. But whatever, if you would prefer that then that's up to you, just don't complain about the lack of interesting storylines and exciting new talent.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Come on now, everyone knows "Sugah" Dean Ambrose is coming soon to a rainbow near you.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

vanboxmeer said:


> Nope, Bryan is just a support cast midcarder for Ryback who's there to get tapped out by Del Rio again. The WWE have already elevated Ryback far more in a month than they ever did or will ever do it to Bryan.


What does this have to do with what I said? How WWE books people has nothing to do with Bryan being more over than Ryback. WWE can't control crowd responses on live TV.

Nice troll job, though.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

what does WWE have against debuting Ambrose? Are they waiting for something in particular or just plain suck and don't how to debut him?


----------



## TheGreatOneMark (Feb 14, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *I don't like Ambrose marks either, but I don't think they'd fire him. He is a pretty good talent that can be used for years to come. I just don't like the fact that all his marks want him to be introduced in every high-profile feud there is.
> 
> "This would be a great time to introduce Ambrose"
> "I swear there was someone in the back at that car, it has to be Ambrose!"
> ...


 Hasn't Ambrose bin in developmental for like 4 years? They clearly don't know what to do with him. It doesn't mater how talented he is when it comes to vince when cuts are needed he trows you out like a piece of trash.Its sad but true.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Silent KEEL said:


> What does this have to do with what I said? How WWE books people has nothing to do with Bryan being more over than Ryback. WWE can't control crowd responses on live TV.
> 
> Nice troll job, though.


They were both in the ring, they didn't react to Bryan and they reacted to Ryback either with a Goldberg chant or Feed Me More. That will continue being the case when both of them are on screen at the same time.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

No it won't.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

x78 said:


> No, the angle with Punk isn't the same at all and you wouldn't have to be told any kind of back story, hell there is no back story other than that Ambrose confronted Foley in a hotel months ago. It's a Survivor Series match, there are 5 guys on each team and a new guy who has been waiting to debut for 6 months who has a legitimate motivation for being in the match and a ready-made feud that can come out of it. He could be a mystery partner and it would make total sense and increase anticipation for the event. I'd much rather that than putting some random guys like Del Rio and Miz on the team with absolutely no logic or motivation for them to be there, and totally insult everyone's intelligence given the fact that they hated Punk just a few months ago not to mention the fact that they are clearly there to make up the numbers and will almost certainly go back to filler feuds or the directionless midcard afterwards with absolutely nothing achieved. But whatever, if you would prefer that then that's up to you, just don't complain about the lack of interesting storylines and exciting new talent.


You ever have that situation where you're with a group of say 3 or 4 friends and they're all talking about a party/night out/holiday etc that you weren't at, they're all laughing/talking passionately about funny/interesting memories etc. Or say, you're with a group of 3 or 4 friends and they bring over a stranger that they all know/are friends with but you aren't? They start talking about stuff that's happened with the stranger, or memories with the stranger that you don't understand/weren't around for? Both of these situations usually lead to you switching off or getting bored as they talk about stuff you don't understand/weren't there for etc. 

This is what it would be like for the casual viewer if Ambrose suddenly debuted and they had him have an angle with Foley/interacting with guys like Punk as if they know each other. The smarks at home/in the arena would understand exactly and completely love it, but the casual viewer is isolated as they have no idea what is going or who he is.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Raw wasn't bad. It'll be fun to see the classic 5v5 survivor series match and the raws leading up to it. Clearly Cena is going to feud with Ziggler which could be fun, maybe. I have no idea where they are trying to go with the Cena/AJ storyline though. Both claim they are friends ok so just end it. If they were to end up "getting involved" then that just helps Vickies case even more, does it not? Lets just forget it ever happened and move on with our lives. It is going nowhere fast.

Also, I am one who still enjoys team hell no. I don't really know other peoples opinions on them, but they are still fun to me, especially Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

x78 said:


> No, the angle with Punk isn't the same at all and you wouldn't have to be told any kind of back story, hell there is no back story other than that Ambrose confronted Foley in a hotel months ago. It's a Survivor Series match, there are 5 guys on each team and a new guy who has been waiting to debut for 6 months who has a legitimate motivation for being in the match and a ready-made feud that can come out of it.* He could be a mystery partner and it would make total sense and increase anticipation for the event*. I'd much rather that than putting some random guys like Del Rio and Miz on the team with absolutely no logic or motivation for them to be there, and totally insult everyone's intelligence given the fact that they hated Punk just a few months ago not to mention the fact that they are clearly there to make up the numbers and will almost certainly go back to filler feuds or the directionless midcard afterwards with absolutely nothing achieved. But whatever, if you would prefer that then that's up to you, just don't complain about the lack of interesting storylines and exciting new talent.


Increase anticipation for who? Internet marks? They're the only ones aware Ambrose even exists.

And you're going off Del Rio & Miz having no motivation because they feuded with Punk months ago. Well what about Kofi teaming with the guy he was in a heated feud with? Or Kofi teaming with the 2 guys that just recently beat him for the tag team titles? Or Foley even having Orton or Kane on his team, based of his past history with both men?

And what will Ambrose achieve? Pleasing his marks?

I can complain about storylines and talent all I want. But, I refuse to sit here & say Dean Ambrose will make everything all better. This entire match is pretty much meaningless for everybody, except Foley, Punk & Ryback. Can't you see that? Ryback is still hungry and Punk/Foley are in the midst of a rivalry, which will likely end with Rock returning for the build up to RR, which makes perfect sense since he has history with both Foley & Punk.

Quit basing it off the hotel confrontation. Erase that and what incentive is there to want Ambrose in this feud? None. And to the general audience, thats the interest they will have in it, none. Bringing in a new guy just to please the internet is dumb, especially when it's clear as day that the bigger picture involves Punk, Foley & Rock. And Ambrose should be nowhere near that equation. And if you can't tell by now, I have no interest in a Foley/Ambrose angle and I know about their past. As for as debuting "exciting" new talent, what is the reason? To keep them on Superstars and other shows nobody watches? Make due with the talent you have, instead of pushing them to the side for a guy nobody outside of the internet cares about.

Just because YOUR idea makes sense to YOU, it doesn't mean it will make sense to everybody else. Solely involving Foley with Punk makes perfect sense, considering whats bound to happen in January. Which means KEEP AMBROSE AWAY FROM FOLEY, ESPECIALLY WHEN FOLEY CAN BE INVOLVED IN THE ROCK'S RETURN!!! That alone is more important than anything Ambrose has, can or will do.



I'm just glad when he debuts so all this fanboy shit is over with. Once again, if he was that damn special and WWE saw money and potential in Foley/Ambrose, he would have been called up.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

JY57 said:


> what does WWE have against debuting Ambrose? Are they waiting for something in particular or just plain suck and don't how to debut him?


doesn't take a genius to know is the second


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

new_year_new_start said:


> You ever have that situation where you're with a group of say 3 or 4 friends and they're all talking about a party/night out/holiday etc that you weren't at, they're all laughing/talking passionately about funny/interesting memories etc. Or say, you're with a group of 3 or 4 friends and they bring over a stranger that they all know/are friends with but you aren't? They start talking about stuff that's happened with the stranger, or memories with the stranger that you don't understand/weren't around for? Both of these situations usually lead to you switching off or getting bored as they talk about stuff you don't understand/weren't there for etc.
> 
> This is what it would be like for the casual viewer if Ambrose suddenly debuted and they had him have an angle with Foley/interacting with guys like Punk as if they know each other. The smarks at home/in the arena would understand exactly and completely love it, but the casual viewer is isolated as they have no idea what is going or who he is.


Why do you think I would want someone to debut based on an obscure storyline without any explanation what was going on? Bring him in as the final member of Punk's team, have him attack Foley, and then the next night have him explain who he is and why he hates Foley. That 'nobody knows him' or 'people don't know the storyline' are ridiculous excuses. This is a program based around telling stories and what I'm proposing is an incredibly simplistic, logical storyline.

It seems like you think I just want Ambrose to turn up and that everyone would somehow know who he was. Come on, don't treat me like an idiot. Anyone can see that this would have been a perfect time to debut someone who has a vendetta against Foley and who Punk has publicly described as a 'secret weapon' in the past. It doesn't matter if these things haven't been picked up on by the masses, you wouldn't even need to reference them at all for the storyline to work, it could be fully executed and understood without any prior knowledge. Or, we could bring someone in with a squash match and have them float around directionlessly in the midcard, and then wonder why they aren't getting over or why no new stars are built.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

El Chapo said:


> Increase anticipation for who? Internet marks? They're the only ones aware Ambrose even exists.


No, that's the nature of a mystery partner fpalm


> And you're going off Del Rio & Miz having no motivation because they feuded with Punk months ago. Well what about Kofi teaming with the guy he was in a heated feud with? Or Kofi teaming with the 2 guys that just recently beat him for the tag team titles? Or Foley even having Orton or Kane on his team, based of his past history with both men?


Yes, which is exactly how stupid and nonsensical this match is.



> And what will Ambrose achieve? Pleasing his marks?


No, it will potentially lead to an interesting storyline and the introduction of a potentially interesting new character. I would have thought, being a wrestling fan, that you might like something like that.

I don't know WTF the rest of your post is about, you are putting words into my mouth, but the fact that you're admitting that a match involving 10 superstars is being done solely for the benefit of two of them and the rest are just filler, and that you are seemingly ok with that, is a sad state of affairs.



> As for as debuting "exciting" new talent, what is the reason?


LOL. Ok. You're done.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Actually now that I think about it I wouldn't be surprised if there is a Cena/AJ vs Ziggler/Vickie match with a stipulation attached. If Ziggler/Vickie win, Vickie keeps her job as GM or whatever she is. If Cena/AJ win, Vickie loses her position as GM and thus the search is on for a new one (Flair?)


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

It's pretty obvious if you look at the bigger picture they're planning on having Punk meet Rock at the RR, with Foley and Rock having obviously history together the Foley/Punk angle will be weaved into it and it will culminate at RR with Punk/Rock. Introducing Ambrose for a feud with Mick is pointless at this time, there's just no real room for him in the angle without making it a cluster-fuck.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

It was a bad Raw but I think it's because there are just so many characters i don't give a shit about. They hyped up the SS team selections the WHOLE night. I got a little excited but realized that it was just gonna be people already in feuds with each other. What do you know I was right. I think there is a glimmer of hope for a Lesnar run in at SS but I won't get my hopes up too much. Who knows maybe he'll attack Ryback and start a feud with him.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

i was kind of disappointed with the team members. I was expecting something better than just throw people who are feuding together in the match. Possibly a Lesnar or Triple-H return. Any big return tbh. I guess they can still do something about it, they'll injure one of the members and replace him with someone big.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

x78 said:


> No, that's the nature of a mystery partner fpalm
> Yes, which is exactly how stupid and nonsensical this match is.
> 
> No, it will potentially lead to an interesting storyline and the introduction of a potentially interesting new character. I would have thought, being a wrestling fan, that you might like something like that.
> ...


Wow, good job in completely butchering my post, taking it out of context to simply look like you're some form of a booking genius. And quit double posting. You in that big of a hurry to make everybody like your idea that you're too lazy to edit your post?

The purpose of a mystery partner is to build up anticipation, I understand that. But, if you're not going to reveal Ambrose beforehand, his mystery debut will be a complete letdown for those who know nothing about the man. A mystery partner is better served when it's a guy people are familiar with, particularly a big name. Ambrose is neither.

And because the whole match is pointless, you think having some unknown as a mystery partner will somehow make everything interesting again?

Yes, I'm okay with the match. Your idea isn't much better. You including Ambrose in the match will still leave 7-8 men as filler, nor will it improve the match. I can say for one if I didn't know shit about Ambrose, I ordered Survior Series and expected to see a mystery partner for Punk and saw Ambrose, I would be pissed. That would have been totally pointless, especially since you've completely killed the anticipation for the mystery partner by having him be an unknown.

And as for the "exciting" new talent, what is the reason? To have them on Superstars or to please people like you who won't be satisfied till every guy in developmental is called up?

Your idea only makes sense to you because of the relatively unknown hotel confrontation. A guy the general audience has no clue exists. So somehow, you think the match will be 10 times better to have him as the mystery partner and expect fans to mark out or be happy with the result? Especially if the whole concept of a mystery partner with Punk will only cause the general audience to assume it's Brock, based on the Heyman connection? If that was the case, you completely let down the audience, who logically would expect Brock to be the mystery man.

But, I'm going to tinker with your idea for a bit. If Ambrose just has to be the guy on Punk's team, he should have debuted in the opening segment with Foley & Punk, totally before any challenge was issued. Then, Foley can issue the challenge, with week by week revealing his team and Punk doing the same. Basically, this will lead to Team Foley (Ryback, Kofi Kingston, Kane, Daniel Bryan & ???) vs. Team Punk (Punk, Ambrose, Sandow, Cody Rhodes & what is revealed 2 weeks before the PPV as Brock Lesnar). In this scenario, the only possible "mystery partners" should be from logically, Team Foley. But, it could work for Team Punk. On the go home RAW, HHH is revealed as the final participant.

Alternate HHH with Brock and the mystery partner idea would work. If you want Ambrose in, introduced him weeks ahead of time, to properly build up. Actually, have him debut and the challenge not be made for another week. But to waste him as the mystery partner kills all anticipation, making it a big letdown, especially since the general audience would logically expect that final name to be Brock, not some developmental kid. And even then, with the scenario I mentioned, the only thing to matter in this feud should be Punk/Ryback and HHH/Brock. That should be the main focus, as 1 guy is heading into the biggest match of his career and HHH/Brock is destined to happen again. Thats what will make money, not bringing up an internet darling as some big surprise and expect the fans to give a shit.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> I'll give this Raw a 5/10...


Are you grading on a curve?

The survivor series teams make no fuckin sense! :cuss: 

del rio & cm punk? what kind of shit is that? not all heels are butt buddies.
Miz should be replaced with antonio & del rio should be replaced with lesnar.

Team foley is a pretty big shit show also but tolerable at least.

besides 3mb's oddly entertaining behind the music this show sucked donkey shaft


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

TheRealFunkman said:


> Are you grading on a curve?
> 
> The survivor series teams make no fuckin sense! :cuss:
> 
> ...


that was the most epic fuckery ever, a few months ago Del rio hated cm punk's guts, the same as the miz, heck Punk even buried the miz verbally, they even had a 3 way match with miz and del rio screwing cm punk at every opportunity, yet because cm punk is now a "heel" they are all the best friends ever?, fucking utter and complete garbage, turned the whole thing off once I saw del rio entering

and on top of that, ryback dominating everybody on team punk, what's the point in even putting a 5 vs 5 traditional match if ryback can take care of everyone by himself?, just put ryback on team foley and that should be enough to fuck everybody in the whole universe


----------



## NoSignboard (Oct 21, 2012)

They should have revealed the member of the team one by one (or two) per week instead of throwing all five on the same week. 

That way they can at least make people who're curious enough to watch RAW.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

actually all heels are butt buddies. 

its a genius innovation from bobby heenan


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

TheRealFunkman said:


> Are you grading on a curve?
> 
> The survivor series teams make no fuckin sense! :cuss:
> 
> ...


i don't like the teams either, but Heyman picked the best for Punk's team, not the best 'buddies'. Despite the fact that i think Del-Rio is an annoying, boring piece of work, he's meant to be credible.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Ugh, what a fucking letdown. The PPV is going to get a horrific buyrate if that is the main-event.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Heel said:


> Ugh, what a fucking letdown. The PPV is going to get a horrific buyrate if that is the main-event.


Yup, none of the stars are high profile, and it won't be as interesting as actually creating individual feuds/matches between these guys. In this situation, Team Hell No will just be overshadowed and probably won't get any TV time, since this match is all about Punk/Ryback.


Also, wheres the fucking *Raw vs Smackdown?* I know the brand split's dead, but sheesh, they don't even try anymore do they


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

its not even about having high profile wrestlers. Its how they booked it, no surprises or twists, just a thrown together 5 on 5 tag-match. Its like something that you'd have for a main event on Raw, not a PPV. Also the match has no high stakes/stipulations for us to care about. Just meh.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

So Raw was Crap?? Thats what the overall opinions seem to be.Should I bother watching??


----------



## Kane-UK (Jun 29, 2009)

Shawn Morrison said:


> i don't like the teams either, but Heyman picked the best for Punk's team, not the best 'buddies'. Despite the fact that i think Del-Rio is an annoying, boring piece of work, he's meant to be credible.


Add in the fact that Punk and ADR gave each other a tense look when ADR came to the ring and he wasn't the most enthusiastic when "celebrating" Punks title reign...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> del rio & cm punk? what kind of shit is that? not all heels are butt buddies.












Edit: Thanks god I was asleep when the Ambrose discusion started again. :lol

I don't even understand why people are annoyed or angry by excited Fans. :lol 
I love to see excited people.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Raw was decent but, SS PPV is gonna be terrible. Lets hope something happens in coming weeks.


----------



## walkerglenn (Aug 22, 2011)

alex1997 said:


> So Raw was Crap?? Thats what the overall opinions seem to be.Should I bother watching??


Yep you got it right it, apart from punk on the mic who is always gold, the rest was shit, survivor series is not looking very exciting either with those two teams, stick with tna my friend and you will be fine


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Hornswoggle looked fucking ugly stood on that stage tonight. Disgustingly ugly.












Let's build a group. We call it _HH_.
Hornswoggle Haters. (Y)


----------



## Kethal (Sep 24, 2012)

WWE is officialy dead for me. They absolutely fucking suck. I'm done and no I will not come next week to watch.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Kethal said:


> WWE is officialy dead for me. They absolutely fucking suck. I'm done and no I will not come next week to watch.


I know. Theres like no good draws on the show.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> WWE is officialy dead for me. They absolutely fucking suck. I'm done and no I will not come next week to watch.


Okay. 
Cu next Monday.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

I remember seeing the Vicki/Cena promo before I fell asleep and it was one of the worst promos I've seen in my life. Can't rate the rest of the show but I'm sure it was crap.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

alex1997 said:


> So Raw was Crap?? Thats what the overall opinions seem to be.Should I bother watching??


Yeah. No, it was overwhelming and I only watched like 45 minutes of it. Plus, WWE patting themselves on the back over that charity thing would be funny if it wasn't so horrible.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

:hhh
Dat AJ/Cena affair storyline:
1. How is Vickie one to talk about fucking a superstar while being gm?
2. Why drag Dolph into this when he should've broken away from Vickie ages ago?
3. Of ALL the storylines from other companies that were done in the summer, they choose AJ/Dixie/WTTCOTW to channel/rip off? :cornette
Massive plotholes and no one there to make at least half sufferable, this story is already a hot ass mess.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Even I have to admit this RAW was kinda shitty.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have not watched Raw for more than a minute at a time in years. I just read spoilers on here, and that's actually been enough for me. Reading about it is no where near as bad as seeing it. How obvious were those teams? Raw was awful, and the WWE will end up off of television if this shit keeps up.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

This was a pretty disappointing RAW. I was waiting all night for Ric Flair to return so I could mark out and nothing happened. The Survivor Series teams are good ideas, since Survivor Series I think should always have at least 2 Survivor Series elimination matches. But the teams are in serious need of some major stars. Punk, Lesnar, Ziggler and Rhodes Scholars vs. Cactus Jack/Mankind, Triple H, Cena and Hell No. Then you could get another Survivor Series match like Team Ryback vs. Team Miz and start Ryback with a mid card feud instead of pushing a rocket up his arse, when he is nowhere near ready for it.

The Cena/Aj storyline is terrible, why couldn't they have Cena admit that he did get with AJ and actually give some depth to his character, showing he makes mistakes like everyone else. The whole GM plot just makes no sense, Vickie becomes the manager or w/e yet she has had flings with Edge and Ziggler. The whole story makes no sense and this honestly shows the crappy soap opera writers.

When Foley said he wasn't going to wrestle, I foolishly got my hopes up for a split second that Cactus Jack/ Mankind/ Dude Love were going to wrestle. This show was just a massive disappointment.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What an underwhelming show but I'm not even bothered. I'm starting to reach the point of apathy tbh. The highlight was most definitely Seamus/Show imo. Great promo following their awesome match last night. This is about the only thing I'm interested in right now. GINGER SNAPS FTW. 3MB are hilarious and make me laugh. The AJ/Cena stuff is so blatantly insulting that it makes me laugh too. The fact that neither Cena nor AJ have called Vickie out on her shit with Dolph is just mind numbingly stupid. I just can't tbh. Lol Survivor Series teams. I don't care and won't be buying the PPV. Crappy Raw and crappy crowd to boot. That's really all there is to say.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Heel said:


> Ugh, what a fucking letdown. The PPV is going to get a horrific buyrate if that is the main-event.


What do you mean 'letdown'? Lol, wait, you had expectations from this shitty product?

Wow.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Taking a break from the 'E.
> 
> Absolutely abysmal show. I remember when my friends used to get ripped on if they didn't watch RAW, now they get ripped on if they DO watch RAW.
> 
> TRASH.


My friends don't like to watch RAW, but they all like going to RAW with me. If it comes to town I'd usually tell them, but for the last 2 RAW's that showed up here I just didn't even give a shit to waste my money on tickets. Also felt that they would be extra bored, Literally, drowning their sorrows in 8$ cups of arena beer.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, no need to watch another Raw until Survivor Series.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

at least Raw is taped next week (in England). It will be easier to see if it is worth checking out or not.

Only watched half of the show and even that was too much to bear


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> My friends don't like to watch RAW, but they all like going to RAW with me. If it comes to town I'd usually tell them, but for the last 2 RAW's that showed up here I just didn't even give a shit to waste my money on tickets. Also felt that they would be extra bored, Literally, drowning their sorrows in 8$ cups of arena beer.


If I would live "over there", I would take _EVERY_ opportunity to go. xD
I wouldn't care if it was shitty, lame or boring. 
I would go, make signs, scream my voice out of my body so I can't talk the next day... 
Man.. I'm always jealous of you guys.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Okay.
> Cu next Monday.


WORST...COMEBACK...EVER.


Just cause you are desperate enough to simply have to come back even after you've been screwed over with bad programming again and again don't ever assume everybody else well.

There should be an automatic two week ban for this particular comeback. Annoying and useless.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> WORST...COMEBACK...EVER.
> 
> 
> Just cause you are desperate enough to simply have to come back even after you've been screwed over with bad programming again and again don't ever assume everybody else well.


Are you on your period? :cole1

Or so frustrated that you can't take any jokes anymore? 
Just.. wow.



> There should be an automatic two week ban for this particular comeback. Annoying and useless.


What the fuck are you talking about? :lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm not reading this whole thread to find out but, going by the reactions on the last few pages, I'm assuming nothing happened I'd regret having missed.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> Are you on your period? :cole1
> 
> Or so frustrated that you can't take any jokes anymore?
> Just.. wow.
> ...



Yes..this was a really funny joke..when the internet started. But its as annoying as a modern day What chant...


new material please...I'll laugh when its funny.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> Yes..this was a really funny joke..when the internet started. But its as annoying as a modern day What chant...
> 
> 
> new material please...I'll laugh when its funny.


I still don't get what that's all about (what you mean by all of this) , sorry.
(By joke I ment the _"Cu next monday."_)


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Thank god the NBA season is here.

I'm just going to casually watch it until something interesting happens or Rock comes back.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

NeyNey said:


> I still don't get what that's all about (what you mean by all of this) , sorry.


Not a personal attack on you but really sick of people responding with "see you next week" after someone complains and says they'll stop watching.

Its a phrase that should be retired just like so many other annoying ones. Just isn't funny anymore..been played out


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I think Vince WANTS people to watch TNA. I'm not kidding. Hes putting that company over so well right now with this current WWE product being so bad. Most of the guys in TNA are future stars and Vince and HHH would be insane not to want half of that roster in the WWE some day. Call me crazy, but I think it would be great if Vince and Dixie where in cahoots, even though Vince would probably completely destroy all of their talent some how.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

charmed1 said:


> Not a personal attack on you but really sick of people responding with "see you next week" after someone complains and says they'll stop watching.
> 
> Its a phrase that should be retired just like so many other annoying ones. Just isn't funny anymore..been played out


Well, I know many people personal who are saying "I don't watch it anymore! I'm done!" and the next week, they watching it anyways lol. It's like a circle. 
So I just wrote that little tease down. If you can't handle it, that's okay.  Many people are oversensitive these days.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

ok guys gonna put a few points across and ask you chaps what you think too about the current john cena. its looking likely cena has been screwing aj. now by looking at this story line cena is coming across as a lyer. if the proof from vicki is genuin off course. 

from what i saw last night and heard the reaction cena got was very hostile infact when his music hit i diddnt even here cheers or boos. now they have kept cena out off the title pic and not just that i was expecting cena to join team foley but instead there gonna put him in some stuped match with ziggler. 

for some reason last night after watching its looking is if ryback and sheamus are now being built up. as maybe faces off the wwe. for some reason i cant help but think cena maybe below the two and will keep cena face but see how rybacks push works out. maybe the build for the cena heel turn is about to begin ? if ryback fails then they have cena to fall back on. if the push works out then you can have the cena heel turn. was aj and cena part off the screw job on ryback? no idea were this has come from and why cena would do this but its popped up a few times. is punk speaking the truth and he had no idea. was it heyman so it leaves an easier path for brock so maybe have a bash at the title himself ? that i very much doubt. for some reason last night i was left thinking the cena heel turn is about to begin.

dont shoot me lol this is to see what everyones take is on this. and its better than to debate this than debate on these numptys claiming there not going to watch raw anymore.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ugh, the negativity. Oh and to the guy who said he hates seeing "see you next week" it's not an overused statement that needs to die, it's fucking true. Every week I see the same bullshit in the RAW discussion thread "God, WWE sucks", "I'm taking a break from WWE" oh and of course the laughable "Vince wants us to watch TNA instead, it's so much better"


Just shut the fuck up. Everyone single person who said something negative about tonight's RAW, you bet your ass they will be here again next week doing what they do best- bitching.

As for me, RAW was alright. The three hours didn't feel like it dragged on. I felt that the last 2 weeks or so hour 3 went really slow. I liked the stuff with AJ/Cena (it's interesting, shoot me. If it were AJ/Punk or AJ/Bryan everyone would have been all over it) and I'm definitely looking forward to Survior Series.

I must say though, this match really moves how many weak heels WWE has. The faces are very strong but damn WWE needs to work on their heels.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

Great RAW....u idiots are never easy to please!
8/10

maybe it's because I always download it on Tuesday afternoon(EU time)
i could never endure such commercials


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

jammo2000 said:


> ok guys gonna put a few points across and ask you chaps what you think too about the current john cena. its looking likely cena has been screwing aj. now by looking at this story line cena is coming across as a lyer. if the proof from vicki is genuin off course.
> 
> from what i saw last night and heard the reaction cena got was very hostile infact when his music hit i diddnt even here cheers or boos. now they have kept cena out off the title pic and not just that i was expecting cena to join team foley but instead there gonna put him in some stuped match with ziggler.
> 
> ...


It's best not to think too much about what creative dishes out. I was hoping so much that Cena would bring up Vicki's past with Edge and dog her with that at the very least. I hope that they're building up to that, but it's doubtful. There is a possibility that accusations of Vicki having an inappropriate relationship with Ziggler might come up, but that is also improbable because WWE creative is terrible at keeping something consistent. Just judging from Cena's reactions and body language, I'm sure that this is the beginning of a possible heel turn and new character development...which will be nice.

As for the rest of the show I thought it was okay. 

I really thought that they could have opened the show with the Susan G Koman $1mil announcement instead of going intermission on us in the middle of the drama. However, i still enjoyed that segment. 

I was surprised to hear Beth Phoenix's name be mentioned again, but if this was WWE's way of firing her and covering it up as something in the story then they did a terrible job and Beth did a terrible job of acting surprised. That match with AJ was pretty brutal, though, although disappointing at the end. When Beth slammed AJ into the side of the ring I kind of felt it in my back.

The first segment with Punk and Foley was great in terms of speaking. I was interested in a team Foley and a team Punk for survivor series. However I wasn't on the edge of my seat for any of the men that either Punk or Heyman called out. I know that it's heels vs faces basically (and I wasn't surprised at all that ryback would be involved), but for a second I had forgotten that the roster isn't as large and diverse as it once was. I was hoping that this segment would have meant the return of a couple of superstars for one or either team, but ryback is really the only fresh player in between the teams.

Oh and I'm a mark for the 3MB now.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Raw was tedious, because of the 3 hours. DAMN IT GO BACK TO 2 HOURS. honestly it was an ok show, really need to improve booking though.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Ugh, the negativity. Oh and to the guy who said he hates seeing "see you next week" it's not an overused statement that needs to die, it's fucking true. Every week I see the same bullshit in the RAW discussion thread "God, WWE sucks", "I'm taking a break from WWE" oh and of course the laughable "Vince wants us to watch TNA instead, it's so much better"
> 
> 
> Just shut the fuck up. Everyone single person who said something negative about tonight's RAW, you bet your ass they will be here again next week doing what they do best- bitching.
> ...


I guess fans should just eat shit and like the taste of it or blindly follow the product and never try and think logically. Why should us as fans not be disappointed with crap or voice our opinions? Most fans give WWE a hell of a lot more credit than what they deserve because they want to find something good in all the crap. Honestly it is just laziness from the WWE, are we not supposed to remember the fact that Vickie has toyed around with Edge or Ziggler in the past? Yet they want us t remember certain other things, sorry I choose not to have a selective memory just to the WWE's liking. Even a 6 year old could figure out the plot holes in most of the story lines.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Was first time I've stayed up and watched RAW (usually watch it next day and skip most of the garbage) for a LONG time, I certainly won't be doing that again, complete and utter rubbish.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Raw was tedious, because of the 3 hours. DAMN IT GO BACK TO 2 HOURS. honestly it was an ok show, really need to improve booking though.


I know that not everyone can t-vo (or whatever the hell it's called) it or record it and watch later, but it's technically only two and a half hours with the commercials cut out.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was an average show, and pretty underwhelming. Most matches were okay but no outstanding or must-see like you should really have on every show. Other than that the CM Punk material was solid enough as usual, although I was a little disappointed with Foley's contributions compared to his superb promo on his last Raw appearance, but oh well. The first official Survivor Series match should be a good'n anyway I reckon. 

And I also have to agree with others that Raw would benefit from reverting back to the two-hour format.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ryback needs to stop repeating his own catchphrases and let the crowd chant on there own.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

Why would Del Rio be on Punks team? Makes no sense.

And where was Brad Maddox? Big screw job, zero follow up, idiots!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

doc31 said:


> Why would Del Rio be on Punks team? Makes no sense.


It makes perfect sense. He's a heel...or at least is supposed to be but body give him any reaction at all.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> It makes perfect sense. He's a heel...or at least is supposed to be but body give him any reaction at all.


Not all heels by default have to be buddys, Del Rio & Punk have always been at odds.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Booking is all over the place. Horrible horrible Raw!


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> Ryback needs to stop repeating his own catchphrases and let the crowd chant on there own.


Then nobody would chant for him.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

MikeChase27 said:


> Then nobody would chant for him.


I doubt that, I think the catch phase is already caught on. They already know what to say.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

MikeChase27 said:


> Then nobody would chant for him.


That's not true at all. They chanted for him when he came out and during his squash match. Both without him saying anything.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Joeyontherun22 said:


> I doubt that, I think the catch phase is already caught on. They already know what to say.


Honestly I'm not even sure about that last night his chant starts up then followed by complete silence I really think they are piping them in threw the PA at the arenas. And most of the time when the crowd is "chanting it" they look dead.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Luckily my satellite and power was cutting off during Raw so I didn't see everything. From what I did see, I didn't miss anything or it made me face palm.....

...so about that AJ/Cena angle?:shaq
I'm sure I've seen a setup just like that only months ago that also didn't make much sense _but_ was filled with beautiful fuckery.
I really wouldn't mind if Raw just played repeats from now on and called it a fucking day.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I see Fella was happy he lost his title. When the fuck are WWE gonna stop doing this with their babyfaces? 

It's fake and no can relate to it. If you've lost your title you have to be pissed. Cena does it all the time too. 

It's bullshit.


----------



## iMMORTALTNA (Nov 18, 2010)

so i heard the ppv was good , so decided to watch raw and hopefully order the replay of the ppv but .. i mean ...come on son , i'm not a 7 years old who just wants to see the wrestlers . i want somewhat good storylines . plus the 3 hrs was WAY too much , tbh i went to sleep for like 5 mins in hour 3 ... can they do a research and see if the viewers are happy with the 3rd hour? i don't think many are.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

AJ back in the ring is worth my view. (Y)


----------



## EdgeSpear23 (Nov 26, 2006)

Shawn Morrison said:


> Raw was tedious, because of the 3 hours. DAMN IT GO BACK TO 2 HOURS. honestly it was an ok show, really need to improve booking though.


I agree 3 hours is terrible but to me it now seems like wwe is even more rushed. Half or more of the roster is getting the jobber entrance now so it's no wonder no one cares for any heels or even cares when the face beats the heels because we aren't being shown anything about the characters other than a 5 minute match. If anything w the extra hour they should have used it to let some (not all) of the roster show their character gain heat or pop through their entrance mannerisms. Part of pop/heat is hearing a persons music and instantly reacting if we never see them enter then who really cares.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.wzronline.com/wrestling-news/live-news-notes-from-last-nights-raw-telecast.html

Sleeping children being carried out of RAW. Nuff said.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

roadkill_ said:


> Sleeping children being carried out of RAW. Nuff said.


LOL


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This show was a massive disappointment for the simple fact that I actually had expectations here, I guess it's my fault but still, that was the perfect opportunity to bring Flair back. Instead it was a bunch of teasers with horrible payoffs, for the SVS teams and the Cena/Vickie segment. The highlight of the show was Big Show's awesome promo which continues his tremendous work in the Sheamus program. Best promo in the company currently IMO.

Other than that, you had a shameless segment promoting WWE doing charity just to give Linda/Cena more support. When you're doing charity, you do it because you want to give and help, not because you have interests. At least it was for a good cause and they really donated the money.



roadkill_ said:


> http://www.wzronline.com/wrestling-news/live-news-notes-from-last-nights-raw-telecast.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

My satellite is out so I've just been absorbing the information from this thread.

AJ and Cena are definitely fucking ; even though I thought Cena liked the chubby ones?

Big Show seems to be improving ; I'm still a Big Show "hater" but I can admit when someone entertains me or not , I definitely prefer him to "Don't care that I lost" Sheamus right now.

The Survivor Series teams are predictable as ever, I was monitoring this thread last night and several people called the teams before they were even made.


Sleeping children being carried out? That must have been one boring fucking show ; the crowd must have been deader than that Cancer segment ; no one gave a damn.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

The-Rock-Says said:


> I see Fella was happy he lost his title. When the fuck are WWE gonna stop doing this with their babyfaces?
> 
> It's fake and no can relate to it. If you've lost your title you have to be pissed. Cena does it all the time too.
> 
> It's bullshit.



THIS!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Hey AJ, did Cena FU?

That joke woulda killed back in 2007.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I forgot about that charity segment. Fucking nauseating, put that shit on before or after the show.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

CM Punk is fast becoming the only reason to watch RAW.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hamada said:


> CM Punk is fast becoming the only reason to watch RAW.


And the 3MB Baybay.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Last night's RAW was just average. Not gonna spend my time reviewing it this week. I like Team Punk more than Team Foley or is it Team Ryback? Lol...Didn't like the Beth Phoenix/AJ match situation. This was not the best way to send Beth away packing. Why couldn't she be the attacker of Kaitlyn? The 3 Man Band team is hilarious. Not sure how this is going to turn out. They have to be better than Three Count right guys? Also not sure what to make of the Cena/Vickie segment. Then Cena pushes Ziggler away too. Weird.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hamada said:


> CM Punk is fast becoming the only reason to watch RAW.


Its been that way for a year now. No one can touch him as an overall package and personality and its fucking embarrassing and pathetic how mediocre every one is compared to him.

Punk, Cena, Orton and DB are the only above average talents on the roster. What kind of shit is that?


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

EdgeSpear23 said:


> I agree 3 hours is terrible but to me it now seems like wwe is even more rushed. Half or more of the roster is getting the jobber entrance now so it's no wonder no one cares for any heels or even cares when the face beats the heels because we aren't being shown anything about the characters other than a 5 minute match. If anything w the extra hour they should have used it to let some (not all) of the roster show their character gain heat or pop through their entrance mannerisms. Part of pop/heat is hearing a persons music and instantly reacting if we never see them enter then who really cares.


See this is one of the main reasons whats wrong with Raw or just WWE in general nowadays. They are not giving us any reason to care about the superstars. Other then they same recycled people they seem to push.It They use to only just do the jobber entrance on squash matches, now they seem to do it on every other match. Little things like this is what's wrong and makes you not interested in the show.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> What kind of shit is that?


A massive one with bits of carrot in it.

The thing is, IMO, they aren't making the best of what they have. Like, I really like Team Hell No, and it does breathe a little life into a very stagnant tag division, but Bryan should be right up there with Punk, showing what he can do, instead of being with Kane. And I like Bryan and Kane.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wish I could of seen the show I was in Europe and missed it


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Apparently Vickie will be showing video footage of AJ and Cena on AJ's hotel floor room next week according to her twitter account. So one of two things happens: Nothing happens and this kills Vickie continuing to be GM IMO or Cena actually goes in the room and obv something is up in which case, they just made Cena a liar. Is that something WWE would want to do?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Sleeping children being carried out? That must have been one boring fucking show ; the crowd must have been deader than that Cancer segment ; no one gave a damn.


Did that really happen? Farout, if that did just wow. That's what the product has come too. 

This is how it should be


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I think Cole and JR are getting memory issues regarding the rev cheaping the win for Punk, stating they have never seen this before how someone got cheated out of his belt (Ryback), did they forgot the Montreal Screwjob already? Even though it was the other way around, and a fast tap? This was surely not the first time a fast 3 count happened. :bs:


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> I think Cole and JR are getting memory issues regarding the rev cheaping the win for Punk, stating they have never seen this before how someone got cheated out of his belt (Ryback), did they forgot the Montreal Screwjob already? Even though it was the other way around, and a fast tap? This was surely not the first time a fast 3 count happened. :bs:


They think Wrestling Fans forget everything, remember... ?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Finally got to watch some of Raw from last night, since the power was out for most of the last 27 hours.

Punk's opening promo was great and Foley the same. Like the traditional tag team match being set up. Shame Punk won't be defending the strap (at least not what I heard, I was skipping around the last segment). 

Also watched the 3MB promo, which was pretty cool. Orton/Barrett... fpalm I mean, they give Barrett a big win over Orton only to negate it a few nights later? WWE's misuse of Barrett is mind-blowing. Surprised Cena isn't on Team Foley, but at the same time I didn't watch his segment(s), so I missed out on whatever reason. Also watched the Show promo of the Show/Sheamus segment (couldn't stand more than 10 seconds of Sheamus on the mic). Show was great though and adding intensity to the feud. Sheamus coming out on top is meh, but I kind of expected it. He did lose twice in one week after all. Guess WWE figured they had to have him come out on top here.

So overall, can't comment on all of Raw, but from what I saw on Raw it felt really underwhelming. Punk's team is missing Lesnar... guess he wasn't booked for Survivor Series after all. Punk not defending the title (from what I know) turns me off a bit, as it's something that pushes me to buy the PPV. Right now nothing really interests me and I may just skip it, which would be the first SVS I don't watch live in... damn... I think since I started watching wrestling.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

smackdown1111 said:


> they just made Cena a liar. Is that something WWE would want to do?


I really don't know, but that's what it is starting to look like. Cena's reaction to the elevator footage seemed concerned, but it's hard to tell if it's a _oh-shit-she-caught-us_ concerned or a _oh-fuck-everyone's-gonna-think-we-did-it-no-matter-what-I-say_ concerned. I think that involving AJ in this makes zero sense, but at least there's the chance that there will FINALLY be new direction in Cena's character.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Taker2theMoon said:


> I really don't know, but that's what it is starting to look like. Cena's reaction to the elevator footage seemed concerned, but it's hard to tell if it's a _oh-shit-she-caught-us_ concerned or a _oh-fuck-everyone's-gonna-think-we-did-it-no-matter-what-I-say_ concerned. I think that involving AJ in this makes zero sense, but at least there's the chance that there will FINALLY be new direction in Cena's character.



On Raw, the commentators(Michael Cole and Jim Ross) kept putting over the fact that Vickie Guerrero has been baiting and goading John Cena and AJ. Couple that with Vickie's edict to AJ that if she were to lay a hand on her, she would be fired from WWE, makes me think that this storyline is going to lead towards Vickie being removed as Managing Supervisor(especially since all of Vickie's efforts have been related to this storyline as opposed to running Raw) by Cena and AJ upon which AJ will finally be able to get her hands on Vickie and pay her back. With Cena, I think this angle is just to give him something to do outside of the WWE title picture while Punk and Ryback go at it.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Got around to watching this week's RAW episode.

...Kind of dull. 

It was nice to see AJ back into wrestling and such, the 3MB interview gave me some laughs, sad to see Beth go, and the team roster reveal was downright anticlimactic and boring. Both teams as a whole look uninspired and difficult to get interested for the Survivor Series.

The episode was otherwise not worth noting. 

On another note, the sheer lack of impact of the two SS teams really showcases, if not further strengthens, how WWE does not know how to build up stars anymore.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

gl83 said:


> On Raw, the commentators(Michael Cole and Jim Ross) kept putting over the fact that Vickie Guerrero has been baiting and goading John Cena and AJ. Couple that with Vickie's edict to AJ that if she were to lay a hand on her, she would be fired from WWE, makes me think that this storyline is going to lead towards Vickie being removed as Managing Supervisor(especially since all of Vickie's efforts have been related to this storyline as opposed to running Raw) by Cena and AJ upon which AJ will finally be able to get her hands on Vickie and pay her back. With Cena, I think this angle is just to give him something to do outside of the WWE title picture while Punk and Ryback go at it.


Yeah I understand that. I should have worded it differently, but this whole story revolving around Cena and AJ hasn't made sense to me from the start. I don't mind AJ being a part of a storyline, but I just can't see it with Cena.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Taker2theMoon said:


> Yeah I understand that. I should have worded it differently, but this whole story revolving around Cena and AJ hasn't made sense to me from the start. I don't mind AJ being a part of a storyline, but I just can't see it with Cena.



I think it's Vickie's involvement that hurts this storyline, especially when you consider her past. If it was Eve instead of Vickie I think it would flow more smoothly since she never fraternized with talent while in a authority role like Vickie has.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Got around to watching this week's RAW episode.
> 
> ...Kind of dull.
> 
> ...


I was honestly more excited when Brock Lesnar announced his team for Survivor Series 2003. And considering that his team consisted of Big Show, Matt Morgan (who was green as shit at the time), Nathan Jones (who was just shit) and fucking Albert, that's saying something.

It's actually quite an achievement for WWE, that they've managed to underwhelm me even more this year than they did back then.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Watching RAW. Just me or did CM Punk get no reaction?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy cow this crowd is dead.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

No one got reaction really. The crowd at the PPV and RAW sucked massive balls.

Ryback got a good pop when he first came out.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> No one got reaction really. The crowd at the PPV and RAW sucked massive balls.
> 
> Ryback got a good pop when he first came out.


Dave Meltzer said he wasn't over so your lying and Ryback doesn't draw, he lost 500'000 after Punks segment so he's not over with the casuals either. I hate his no drawing face. Should be fired.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah I stopped watching the show during Sheamus' promo.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

jblvdx said:


> Dave Meltzer said he wasn't over so your lying and Ryback doesn't draw, he lost 500'000 after Punks segment so he's not over with the casuals either. I hate his no drawing face. Should be fired.


Are you a troll or are you really this annoying in every single thread. Ryback is over as fuck. The ratings for EVERY Raw drop after the main story segment of the show and they don't come back. That includes if Punk wrestles later or anyone else.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> Are you a troll or are you really this annoying in every single thread. Ryback is over as fuck. The ratings for EVERY Raw drop after the main story segment of the show and they don't come back. That includes if Punk wrestles later or anyone else.


He's clearly a troll.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Shazayum said:


> He's clearly a troll.


That's been my read. The only time he posts is to complain about ratings. Who the hell wastes their time on a forum talking about nothing but ratings if they aren't in ownership.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SDWarrior said:


> That's been my read. The only time he posts is to complain about ratings. Who the hell wastes their time on a forum talking about nothing but ratings if they aren't in ownership.


Probably just trying to be funny.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

It's a unfunny gimmick. If I was a mod, he'd of already been banned for spamming.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Didn't understand Big Dave saying that Ryback isn't over on Observer radio earlier this week.

He got the biggest reaction of the night when he came out the first time and it was definitely one of the worst crowds (along with the previous night) of the year. Hell, Austin could have come out and stunned Vickie and the place would have been silent. Will be much better next Monday.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lord Meltzer is clearly jealous of Ryback. Not sure why, maybe he doesn't return his emails :rocky


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Dave wouldn't moan about that. NOW, if Ryback didn't return Phil's emails, now that would be a different story.

He'd get called out for being a Diva or some shit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk probably used politics to get Ryback to lose at HIAC because Ryback wouldn't say "Hi" to Punk backstage. unk3


----------

